#ubuntu-classroom 2007-07-03
<checkergrrl> morning jrib
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-07-04
<alexseif> jrib:gotchya
<alexseif> jrib: I'm trying to reinstall liblog4j1.2-java-doc
<jrib> k, let me know if you get errors with that.  We'll try to sort that out first
<alexseif> k
<alexseif> yep same thing
<alexseif> is there a way to just make it all go away
<alexseif> I'v been up all night and today
<jrib> try removing it
<jrib> sudo aptitude remove liblog4j1.2-java-doc
<alexseif> thanx yes i kinda got the aptitude thing
<alexseif> is it any different from apt-get
<jrib> aptitude is smarter about dependencies
<jrib> if you install A that depends on B, and the later remove A, apt-get will leave B installed, but aptitude will know to remove B too
<alexseif> gr8 tip thanx
<alexseif> Document `liblog4j1.2-java-doc' is not installed, cannot remove.
<alexseif> that's the error
<alexseif> i'll try something
<jrib> k
<alexseif> same ol same ol
<alexseif> can't I unpack files or get them in seperate files and build the directory from scratch then do it right
<jrib> alexseif: what does this return:  apt-cache depends apache2
<alexseif> apache2
<alexseif>  |Depends: apache2-mpm-worker
<alexseif>  |Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork
<alexseif>   Depends: apache2-mpm-perchild
<jrib> there should be more, no?
<jrib> ok, never mind.  I see now
<jrib> do this:  sudo aptitude purge apache2-common
<jrib> pastebin output
<alexseif> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28515/
<jrib> alexseif: ok, /etc/apache2/ should be empty now.  Is that true?
<jrib> or atleast apache2.conf should not exist
<alexseif> well I already rm ed those
<alexseif> i told you I messed up big time
<jrib> ok, now: sudo aptitude install apache2
<alexseif> actually the directory is there but there is no apache2.conf
<alexseif> k going for it
<alexseif> i think its working
<alexseif> jinx
<alexseif> nope same error
<alexseif> liblog4j1.2-java-doc
<jrib> yeah, we're ignoring that for now
<alexseif> I'll get back to you after some research
<alexseif> oh ok
<jrib> apt-cache policy apache2
<alexseif> that;s intentional
<alexseif> Installed: 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1
<alexseif>   Candidate: 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1
<alexseif>   Version table:
<alexseif>  *** 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 0
<alexseif>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages
<alexseif>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<alexseif>      2.0.55-4ubuntu2 0
<alexseif>         500 http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<jrib> ok, so apache2 should be installed now with fresh config files
<alexseif> whats going on
<alexseif> gr8
<alexseif> yes it did it
<jrib> lets see about getting rid of that doc error...
<jrib> does /usr/share/doc/liblog4j1.2-java-doc/docs exist?
<alexseif> only till liblog4j1.2-java-doc
<alexseif> then i "mkdir docs"
<jrib> yeah
<alexseif> but that didn't help
<alexseif> its trying to make a .dhelp file which I'm loooking for
<jrib> sudo touch /usr/share/doc/liblog4j1.2-java-doc/docs/.dhelp
<alexseif> ooh I get to touch things
<alexseif> touch: cannot touch `/usr/share/doc/liblog4j1.2-java-doc/docs/.dhelp': No such file or directory
<jrib> erm
<jrib> 'sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/doc/liblog4j1.2-java-doc/docs/'
<jrib> then touch again
<jrib> actually, no touch
<jrib> just try installing first
<alexseif> i just did
<jrib> same error?
<alexseif> nope
<alexseif> worked
<alexseif> tell me i just manned touch it changes the timestamp
<alexseif> y did i do that (if you don't mind telling me
<jrib> alexseif: well 'touch' creates a file if it does not exist
<jrib> that's why I used it
<alexseif> oh
<alexseif> kool
<alexseif> now I'll try to install liblog4j1.2-java-doc
<alexseif> you are gr8
<alexseif> jrib I owe you big
<alexseif> thanx a lot
<jrib> np
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-07-05
<alexseif> Hi I get a funny error when I gksudo gedit however it doesn't stop anything
<nalioth> from a terminal?
<alexseif> yes
<nalioth> any time you start a gui app from the terminal, you'll get a scroll of stuff
<alexseif> yes I didn't use to
<alexseif> but I had some problem with a couple of things
<nalioth> did you get them resolved?
<alexseif> yeo
<alexseif> yep
<nalioth> :)
<alexseif> I'm glad your glad
<alexseif> when you install something like apache2-doc how do you get to it
<nalioth> point your browser to file:///usr/share/docs
<nalioth> or in the console "man apache" or "info apache"
<alexseif> thats it
<alexseif> thanx
<alexseif> but I was looking for something more like a manual
<nalioth> 'man' is short for 'manual'
<alexseif> i know but man is used for explaining the comman I'm looking for a manual to the apache as all so I can configure
<nalioth> there are millions of websites on how to set it up
<jrib> you could probably install apache2-doc or just read http://httpd.apache.org/docs/
<alexseif> thanx
<jrib> try #apache too
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-07-06
<hende> <Jordan__U> it will take like 15 minutes to install
<hende> <Jordan__U> so u can help me with wifi and direct render
<Jordan_U> ok
<hende> jordan im pretty sure i have all the files i need i just dont know how to make them work
<Jordan_U> hende, Lets try to deal with wifi first.
<hende> thats what im talking about
<hende> so you tell me what to do i do it
<Jordan_U> hende, Can you connect to the internet through ethernet temporarily?
<hende> see right not i have it hardlined to my router
<hende> it picks up the connection but firefox doesnt
<hende> but there is no wifi connection at all
<Jordan_U> hende, try running: sudo dhclient eth0
<Jordan_U> hende, If it doesn't work then pastebin the output
<hende> i cant firefox dont work
<Jordan_U> oh yea :)
<hende> i ran it
<hende> what do you need to know
<Jordan_U> What did the last line say ?
<hende> no working lease in persistent database
<hende> - sleeping
<Jordan_U> :(
<hende> what?
<Jordan_U> And ethernet worked in windows?
<hende> yes
<hende> ?
<Jordan_U> Ok, then I guess we can still try to get your wireless working, but you are going to have to transfer things with a thumb drive
<hende> huh??? transfer what
<hende> whats a thumb drive???
<Jordan_U> The firmware for your card, a USB key
<Jordan_U> ( there are ~ 500 different names for it :)
<hende> ok i dont think i have a usb key
<hende> but i can burn to data disk
<Jordan_U> Do you have an external drive or CD burner?
<Jordan_U> Ok
<hende> k
<hende> so step 1
<Jordan_U> Grab the firmware for your card @: trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<hende> its just closing the window
<Jordan_U> Strange
<hende> k got it
<hende> open it or just burn it
<Jordan_U> hende, Just burn it, I sent the file to you in case you can't get it from firefox for some reson
<Jordan_U> *reason
<Jordan_U> You could also unzip it first, it really doesn't matter
<hende> ok well i already started burn
<hende> k im ready
<Jordan_U> hende, Ok, extract the firmware folder to your desktop
<hende> i just out it in laptop
<Jordan_U> then run: sudo cp ~Desktop/firmware/*.fw /lib/firmware
<Jordan_U> Forgot a "/" it's : sudo cp ~/Desktop/firmware/*.fw /lib/firmware
<hende> no such file or directory
<hende> do you want me to just go to my desktop
<Jordan_U> Do you have a folder named firmware on your desktop?
<hende> yas
<Jordan_U> hende, Does it have a bunch of .fw files in it?
<hende> yes i can go in that folder in the terminal
<Jordan_U> You need to copy the .fw files into /lib/firmware
<Jordan_U> I don't know why that command wouldn't work though
<hende> so how would i do that from the terminal or would i do that like with the filesystem
<Jordan_U> Try cd'ing into ~/Desktop/firmware
<Jordan_U> Then run: sudo cp *.fw /lib/firmware
<hende> thats where im at
<hende> it did it
<hende> k what next
<Jordan_U> hende, Ok, now either restart or run: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<hende> nothing happened
<hende> it just went to the next command line
<Jordan_U> hende, Then it worked
<hende> ok
<hende> the lights on will i have to do that everytime i turn it on?
<Jordan_U> hende, No
<hende> let me test it
<hende> its working yay
<hende> that was way easier then everyone made it into
<hende> thank you
<hende> let me check firefox
<hende> its working
<hende> so i wont have to do that everytime i turn it off and on
<Jordan_U> Nope, it will be loaded automatically
<hende> ok what about background effects
<hende> hello
<Jordan_U> hi, sorry, have you installed bcm43xx-fwcutter so that your firmware will be updated automatically ?
<hende> no fw cutter i have the file though
<Jordan_U> hende, fwcutter is a package, you don't need it now but it will keep your firmware up to date whenever a new version is released
<hende> so how do i put it on
<Jordan_U> Install bcm43xx-fwcutter from synaptic
<hende> and the firmware files can i put them in the trash
<Jordan_U> Do you know how to install things in Ubuntu?
<hende> no
<Jordan_U> Yes.
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | hende
<ubotu> hende: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<hende> i don tlike howto's
<hende> background effects???
<hende> i want the cube!!
<hende> and the burning window
<hende> jordan???
<Jordan_U> hende, Ok :) So System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects does not work correct?
<hende> my screen goes white
<hende> somebody told me i need to turn my 3d render on
<hende> direct render
<hende> ???
<Jordan_U> run: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<hende> hit yes
<Jordan_U> Yes
<Jordan_U> Once that is done run: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "intel" as the driver then restart X and try desktop effects again
<hende> i dont have intel as a option
<hende> sisusb
<hende> tdfx
<Jordan_U> try scrolling up and downn
<hende> tga
<hende> ok i found it
<hende> screen size
<Jordan_U> Mark a resolution with the space bar
<hende> ok
<hende> i did how do i pastebin ill do it and show you what it says now
<Jordan_U> No need to pastebin the output, just restart X and try desktop effects again
<hende> restart what?
<Jordan_U> X, the GUI, you can restart it by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<hende> k its restarting
<hende> ummm
<hende> can i install jave with add remove programs
<Jordan_U> Yes
<hende> it errored out when i restarted
<hende> eould beryle work
<Jordan_U> So the GUI wouldn't start again?
<hende> no i got a blue screen with a bunch of mumbo jumbo
<Jordan_U> Are you sure that you have an intel GPU?
<hende> thatswhat my specs say
<hende> i can try it again
<Jordan_U> hende, Try running the same command but choose "i810" instead of "intel"
<hende> failed to start xserver
<hende> it is likely it is not set up correctly
<hende> view server output???
<Jordan_U> no, just press ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a terminal
<hende> j???
<hende> ok
<Jordan_U> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Jordan_U> Choose "i810"
<hende> login incorrecty
<hende> its not taking my password
<hende> hold on
<hende> ok
<hende> i got a lits of video resolutions
<hende> hello
<hende> ???
<hende> ???
<hende> jordan???
<Jordan_U> hende, Sorry, choose whatever your native resolution is
<hende> k
<hende> now im back to command line
<Jordan_U> hende, Run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hende> failed to start
<hende> ???
<Jordan_U> hende, Then it really appears that you don't have an intel GPU, at least the intel drivers aren't working
<hende> try different res???
<hende> its a intel extreme i googled ir
<hende> it
<hende> somebody said turn on direct render
<Jordan_U> hende, You could try a different res, do you know the native resolution of your screen?
<hende> on ubuntu normally 12 something by 768
<Jordan_U> hende, What about on windows?
<hende> no idea
<hende> i can google it
<hende> 1280 by 800
<hende> hold on
<Jordan_U> hende, Whatever it is that is the resolution you need to choose
<hende> still failed
<Jordan_U> Try without addig anything but the resolutions that are pre-selected
<Jordan_U> i.e. just hit enter when it comes to the resolution screen
<hende> k
<hende> it still didnt work i tried intel too
<hende> umm can you find anything on the forum about it
<hende> would beryl be easier
<hende> nice got it
<hende> ati
<hende> wow
<Jordan_U> So it's an ATI card?
<hende> i guess
<Jordan_U> ATI cards are a pain
<hende> still white screen
<hende> so now we know its ati what do we do
<Jordan_U> hende, You probably need to install the proprietary drivers + XGL,  XGL is basically a hack that is only required on ATI cards because ATI/AMD hates Linux :(
<hende> how to???
<Jordan_U> I don't know, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<hende> k
<hende> thanx
<Jordan_U> on any other card it's easy
<hende> so tell them i have a ati and need help
<Jordan_U> Yes
<hende> thank you so much jordan
<Jordan_U> np
<hende> wait i did it myself i think with the restricted drivers thingie
<hende> 3d accelarator or something was disabled
<Jordan_U> hende, Yes, restricted driver manager will give you direct rendering, but ATI's direct rendering does not support Beryl or Compiz
<Jordan_U> That is why you also need to install XGL after you enable the restricted drivers
<checkergrrl> someone here?
<jrib> checkergrrl: hi
<checkergrrl> jrib
<checkergrrl> :)
<checkergrrl> hey hey
<checkergrrl> u still there
<jrib> yep
<checkergrrl> hey
<checkergrrl> awesome
<checkergrrl> i am trying to learn bash script
<checkergrrl> and i am getting stuck
<jrib> what's up?
<checkergrrl> okay...i am trying to do this exercise
<checkergrrl> copy all *.txt files copy them in a backup directory zip it and have a date on files
<checkergrrl> i been trying to run them as command lines to see if it works
<checkergrrl> i got as far as : find -name *.txt
<checkergrrl> lol
<checkergrrl> i am trying to run this command from root
<checkergrrl> and its not working : cp *.txt /home/backups
<jrib> what does it do
<checkergrrl> cp *.txt ?
<jrib> do you get any output?
<checkergrrl> well i am trying to copy all the .txt files and place them to /home/backups
<jrib> right, what does the shell output when you try your command?
<checkergrrl> okay
<checkergrrl> cp: cannot stat '.txt /home/backups
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-07-07
<Oxxy> hi! can someone help me on my problem .. i just cant make my soundcard work.. i dont get any sound :S
<Oxxy> i have ubutnu 7,04 and conexant high definition audio sound card included on my toshiba satellite p105 s9337 laptop
<jrib> Oxxy: #ubuntu is a better place for support, this channel is rarely active
<Oxxy> im trying also there, but no help :S. i mean.. some help but still not working :S
<jrib> Oxxy: have you been given the !sound factoid?  That might have some info
<Oxxy> wut? sorry im a complete noob, what do i have to do?
<nalioth> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Oxxy> ok.. ill try
<Oxxy> thx
<Oxxy> woh.. i dont have even a sound icon :S:S:S:S
<Oxxy> thats not good i guess.....
<Oxxy> i had one... sometime :S
<nalioth> that's not a problem, the panel can be manipulated to add/remove icons
<Oxxy> oh.. and how do i add the sound icon there?
<nalioth> right click the panel
<Oxxy> oh i already added it
<Oxxy> now i double click and...?
<nalioth> double click or right click the sound icon
<Oxxy> ok
<nalioth> i'm not really good with sound
<Oxxy> its ok
<Oxxy> if u know anything that could work.. please lets try it
<Oxxy> hmm i have the alsa mixer selected.. but still no sound :S
<Jordan_U> nalioth, asoundconf list didn't show anything for him when I asked him to run it
<Jordan_U> Oxxy, Sorry about that, I was helping other people and forgot about you :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-07-08
<kbrooks> boo.
<icf7> Can somebody here tell me why I am banned from #ubuntu-motu ? Did I ask too many questions?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-07-01
<walticogt> holas
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-07-02
<DankTank2> evening everyuone
<DankTank2> everyone*
<DankTank2> anyone home?
<DankTank2> good evening everyone
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-07-03
<redcat> bonjour la réunion école MOTU , rapport d'apport c'est bien ici a 10H00 utc
<redcat> ?
<redcat> j'ai trouvé la date c'est bon
<persia> redcat: That was last week :)
<persia> james_w: When is the next class schedule?
<persia> s/\?/d?/
<james_w> persia: it isn't yet
<persia> james_w: Ah.  OK.  Maybe later in the month, or will it likely be August?
<james_w> should be later this month, I need to send the request email soon.
<persia> Cool.  Thanks for the update.
<JoshuaP0x> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-07-04
<quio> Can someone please help me get my wireless working.   I have been reading Ubuntu forums and documentation to get it running and cannot figure it out.  It worked before I upgraded to 8.04 hardy.  I know the card works because if I put in an XP hard drive it works right away.  Any suggestions please?
<emgent> quio: please do not use amsg in all room. try in #ubuntu
<emgent> thanks.
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-06-30
<sattam>  part sleeeep
<sattam>  /part sleeeep
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-07-02
<tcoread> date -u
<dholbach> Good morning everybody!
<dholbach> who' all here for the packaging training session? :-)
<micahg> is this an open session?
<dholbach> yes
<micahg> ok
 * micahg is here for packaging
 * Rail is here too
<dholbach> who else? come on, don't be shy! :)
<juliend> o/
 * Koterpillar *
<dholbach> alright - I hope you all brought questions
<dholbach> do we have any questions about something to do with packaging or ubuntu development in general?
 * Koterpillar yes
<dholbach> Koterpillar: cool - go ahead!
<Koterpillar> How can I replace a package A with B so that ones dependent on A are satisfied?
<dholbach> Koterpillar: can you illustrate that case a bit?
<dholbach> just so we all know what we're talking about
<Koterpillar> ubuntu-desktop depends on readahead, but there is sreadahead which i'd like to replace readahead with, but not remove ubuntu-desktop.
<Koterpillar> Currently, sreadahead conflicts with readahead.
<dholbach> there's two ways to achieve this, you could either change ubuntu-desktop (which is a special case) to depends on either  readahead | sreadahead  or you could change sreadahead to say   Provides: readahead   (if they indeed offer identical functionality)
<dholbach> ubuntu-desktop is a special case because it is not modified by hand, but created from seed files
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement has more detail about that
<Koterpillar> Do I remove Conflicts: readahead?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> "Conflicts:" says that both packages ship the same file which dpkg can't deal with
<dholbach> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html has more detail about what conflicts / replaces / provides / etc are for
<Rail> and http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s7.6.2
<dholbach> Koterpillar: I'm curious, what does sreadahead offer that readahead doesn't?
<dholbach> (I haven't looked into either of them)
<Koterpillar> I've seen a news about it doing better with SSD, wanted to try.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> do we have any other questions already?
<FuturePilot> what do you do with the debian patches when a new version of the program is released? I know most of the time they won't patch anymore.
<dholbach> FuturePilot: you need to check if you need to update them or if they can be dropped (because they were included upstream already)
<TheMuso> Well, it depends on whether the patch has been commited upstrea in the new version
<TheMuso> And any good maintainer will send patches upstream for inclusion.
<ethana2> dholbach: doctormo and I are working on the wizardpen driver..
<dholbach> TheMuso is absolutely right... the earlier you get stuff upstream, the less pain you have :)
<ethana2> trying to get it to Just Works status and included in main
<ethana2> by karmic
<FuturePilot> ah, I see
<dholbach> ethana2: just a sec
<ethana2> ....there's one dependency that's giving us trouble, and he's going to make a 64 bit ubuntu install to help us pin it down
<ethana2> dholbach: k
<TheMuso> Mind you, there are sometimes patches for configuration settings that you want to keep, in which case you need to refresh the patch somehow.
<dholbach> sometimes you will see that people use names for their patches like 50_from_cvs_............., so it's obvious that they can be dropped with the new release
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PatchTaggingGuidelines is really really helpful in that regard too
<TheMuso> That, and documenting that the patch was from upstream in the changelog is good.
<dholbach> so if somebody else comes across your package they know where the patch comes from and where the discussion about it is happening
<TheMuso> If the patch is from a git repo for example, its also useful to keep the git commit message in the header of the patch./
<dholbach> sometimes "refreshing a patch for a new upstream version" is easy enough, because you just need to apply it again and you'll have some offsets and some fuzz, but sometimes it's really unpleasant work
<TheMuso> And patch systems like dpatch alow a description of the patch to be added in the header of the patch.
<dholbach> TheMuso: don't all patch systems allow that?
<TheMuso> dholbach: Not in an official sense. Dpatch actually has commented lines where you add the author of the patch, and a description.
<TheMuso> Sure you can add it to headers of other patches and it will be ignored, which is ok as well.
<dholbach> "patch" itself can deal with    ## comment .....    above the    diff .....   line
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> :-)
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<dholbach> FuturePilot: problem solved? :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream has more info for sending stuff upstream
<FuturePilot> dholbach: yeah I think I get it now. thanks
<dholbach> ROCK
<dholbach> ethana2: so... what is giving you guys trouble? :)
<ethana2> xautomation is a virtual package
<ethana2> ...I don't think it's a problem on x32... not sure
<ethana2> xautomation is evidently a dependency of wizardpen, which we're trying to package
<ethana2> on 64 bit ubuntu, it won't build because it can't get that package
<ethana2> I've checked my sources.list, it can get to source files
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~$ apt-cache show xautomation | grep ^F
<dholbach> Filename: pool/universe/x/xautomation/xautomation_1.03-1_amd64.deb
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~$
<dholbach> ?
<ethana2> hmm
<dholbach> it seems to exist on 64bit Ubuntu
<ethana2> I'll get a pastebin link to my build errors
<dholbach> sure
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205915/
<ethana2> and...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/205930/
<ethana2> ok the second one is the important one at this point
<dholbach> did you enable universe and multiverse for your pbuilder?
<ethana2> not specifically
<dholbach> do something like this
<dholbach> daniel@miyazaki:~$ cat .pbuilderrc
<dholbach> COMPONENTS="main universe multiverse restricted"
<dholbach> daniel@miyazaki:~$
<dholbach> and recreate the pbuilder
<ethana2> k
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto has more info
<dholbach> might be the problem that xautomation is in universe
<dholbach> looking at the first pastebin now
<ethana2> don't bother I think
<ethana2> ok, so I want a ~/.pbuilderrc file
<ethana2> containing
<TheMuso> The first one doesn't seem to be a problem, except for some lintian warnings.
<ethana2> COMPONENTS="main universe multiverse restricted"
<nellery> first one just looks like a keysigning error
<dholbach> to avoid "Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address" you can run 'update-maintainer' from the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<ethana2> TheMuso: maybe a gpg thing, but yeah
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField has the reason for it
 * ethana2 saves .pbuilderrc file
<ethana2> ok, I'm just going to try to build this again, carry on
<dholbach> dh-clean-k-is-deprecated: just use dh_prep in debian/rules instead
<ethana2> oh, ok, I should do that now
 * ethana2 navigates to debian/rules
<dholbach> configure-generated-file-in-source config.log config.status: just remove them in the clean target in debian/rules
<dholbach> debian-files-list-in-source: this is weird :-)
<dholbach> other than that there doesn't seem to be anything wrong from as far as I can tell
<dholbach> do we have any other questions? :)
<Rail> The upstream tarball doesn't contain LICENSE file, but the author declared LGPL on the Homepage. Should I repack the tarball and put a copy of license file?
<dholbach> Rail: I'd ask the upstream developers to put a license file in there, then repacking for just this one release is fine
<Rail> dholbach: already done, but no feedback from the author :(
<dholbach> ok, that's fine then - just make sure you mention it in debian/changelog very prominently so reviewers and archive admins know why the md5sums of the original tarball and yours don't match
<Rail> I have a very descriptive get-orig-source :)
<dholbach> that sounds like a good idea :)
<dholbach> any more questions? :)
<ethana2> ope, it failed again :(
<ethana2> ok, I made that file...
<ethana2> but it gives me the same error
<dholbach> I think you might need to recreate the pbuilder
<ethana2> ohhh
<dholbach> sudo pbuilder update --distribution karmic --override-config
<dholbach> or something
<ethana2> ok yeah I think I forgot that part
<ethana2> karmic?
<ethana2> I'm on Jaunty, does that matter?
<dholbach> jaunty might be fine for now
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> should I still use 'karmic' in that command?
<dholbach> but if you want to get it into karmic, it only makes sense if you test it on karmic first :)
<ethana2> ahh
<ethana2> hmm
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases explains how to do that in a sane way
<ethana2> I was going to wait for alpha 3 and then install karmic over my intrepid
<ethana2> I always dual boot two ubuntu's
<dholbach> ethana2: you can use a vm too
<ethana2> dholbach: yeah
<dholbach> the page explains various options
<dholbach> cool
<ethana2> well, I don't think I'm nearly to the point where it becomes a matter of testing
<ethana2> but I'll certainly test with karmic before I send it in to REVU
<ethana2> or anything of that nature
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> do we have any more problems some of you ran into?
<dholbach> what about the things we just discussed, did they raise any questions or eyebrows?
 * ajmitch has a whole truckload of patches to check through & tag :)
<Rail> Sometimes I want to override lintian warnings. Is there any policy or good practices on this subject?
<ethana2> Rail: a warning shouldn't need to be overridden
<ethana2> do you mean an error?
<dholbach> Rail: I usually just leave them there to remind me (or others) to fix them at some stage :)
<Rail> ethana2: no, just annoying warnings, like no-upstream-changelog
<ethana2> Rail: yeah, the only proper thing to do is fix their cause
 * ajmitch would only override where necessary
<ethana2> ok, pbuilder updated and stuff, attempting to build the package again
<dholbach> http://lintian.debian.org/manual/ch2.html#s2.4
<dholbach> if you really want to
<dholbach> I normally wouldn't bother :)
<ethana2> well, it went to make it
<ethana2> ..but failed
<dholbach> Rail: but I agree... no-upstream-changelog is really annoying :)
<ethana2> ..due to a bug in the code
<dholbach> especially considering how much space on the CDs we waste because of changelogs :-)
<ethana2> ohhhh, stricter gcc
<ethana2> blast, I have to find a way to fix the code here
<Rail> dholbach: thanks, going to read that manual :)
<dholbach> any more questions? :)
<maxpaguru> how to check in general if a patch that won't fix anymore need to be dropped or update? and then which steps?
<dholbach> so let's assume there's version 6.5 of something and we have a bunch of patches and we update to 7.0 and applying some of the patches fails
<dholbach> what you can do to easily test if a patch was applied upstream as-is, is run     patch -p1 --dry-run -R < some-patch-file
<dholbach> it won't make changes to the code, and will try to "revert" the patch again
<dholbach> if you have complicated patches were upstream used some parts and neglected others, it's a bit more tricky
<dholbach> or if stuff was fixed in a different way
<dholbach> another tool I find useful is diffstat - you can run it on a patch file and quickly get an overview over what's changed in the patch
<ethana2> 'night, that was very helpful, rock on
<dholbach> maxpaguru: was that answer helpful?
<ajmitch> porting patches forward over multiple versions gets tedious, which is why it'd a great idea to pass stuff to debian & to upstream
<maxpaguru> dholbach:thanks, i need to know better. what to reeD or tutorials ?
<dholbach> maxpaguru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PatchTaggingGuidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream and generally https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted :-)
<maxpaguru> dholbach: ok!
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> any more questions?
<dholbach> ajmitch, TheMuso: it's weird that nobody says "review my package please", isn't it? :)
<Rail> hehe :)
<TheMuso> dholbach: Yeah.
<FuturePilot> sometimes when I'm watching a package build I see warnings about uselessly linked libraries or something. What is that?
<TheMuso> Sometimes, executables or libraries are linked against other libraries when they don't need to be.
<Rail> dholbach: everybody pushes to Debian NEW :P
<ajmitch> dholbach: I'll have to produce a few for you to review then :)
<dholbach> FuturePilot: that's something the upstream maintainers should dive into - it's if you specify stuff in Makefiles just to be safe :)
<TheMuso> FuturePilot: It won't break anything if they do, but may introduce unnecessary dependencies to a package, so if they can be fixed up, its worth doing so.
<dholbach> TheMuso: does linking with -Wl,as-needed (or however you specify it) help with that?
<FuturePilot> ah ok, so probably notify upstream?
<dholbach> FuturePilot: yes
<TheMuso> dholbach: I don't know.
<TheMuso> I've just fixed up the autofoo and sent a patch upstream.
<juliend> dholbach: hi, is there a tutorial somewhere about packaging perl projects from CPAN ?
<dholbach>        --as-needed
<dholbach>        --no-as-needed
<dholbach>            This option affects ELF DT_NEEDED tags for dynamic  libraries  men‐
<dholbach>            tioned on the command line after the --as-needed option.  Normally,
<dholbach>            the linker will add a DT_NEEDED tag for each dynamic  library  men‐
<dholbach>            tioned  on  the  command line, regardless of whether the library is
<dholbach>            actually needed.  --as-needed causes  DT_NEEDED  tags  to  only  be
<dholbach>            emitted for libraries that satisfy some symbol reference from regu‐
<dholbach>            lar objects which is undefined at the point that  the  library  was
<dholbach>            linked.  --no-as-needed restores the default behaviour.
<dholbach> that's from the ld manpage... I've seen it in a couple of packages already, and I've seen it break a very few packages on some architectures
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<dholbach> so it might be a suitable workaround in some cases
<dholbach> juliend: I'm delighted to tell you that we're going to have some perl wizards here in a few weeks that are going to talk about exactly that!
<juliend> great :)
<dholbach> 23rd July, 00:00 UTC, gwolf and jawnsy, Packaging Perl Modules
<ajmitch> the problem is not seeing breakage until you hit specific areas of a program that need those missing functions
<dholbach> ajmitch: that too
<dholbach> juliend: for now I'd just tell you to review existing perl modules and how they are packaged
<dholbach> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/78 might be helpful too
<juliend> perfect, thanks
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> any more questions? :)
<dholbach> I'm immensely proud of all the great work you guys are doing!
<FuturePilot> :)
<maxpaguru> can you give us an example of package updating where some of the patches fail and how to handle the problem?
<dholbach> just a sec
<dholbach> sudo apt-get install devscripts; dget -xu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/yelp/2.27.1-0ubuntu2/+files/yelp_2.27.1-0ubuntu2.dsc; dget -xu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/yelp/2.27.2-0ubuntu1/+files/yelp_2.27.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<dholbach> robert_ancell had to "refresh" the patches because they didn't apply any more in their current form
<Rail> maxpaguru: maybe this log will help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2009-04-16
<dholbach> ok, let's wrap up
<maxpaguru> dholbach:thank you very much!
<dholbach> thanks a lot everybody for attending and your clever questions!
<dholbach> logs will be up soon
<FuturePilot> dholbach: thanks again
<dholbach> see you in #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-devel :)
<dholbach> have a great day :-)
<maxpaguru> Rail: thanks a lot!
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Upcoming: Thu July 16 @ 18:00 UTC: Mono packaging: quick, easy, and awesome; July 23 @ 00:00 UTC: Packaging Perl Modules  || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<ryanprior> Hello there. Anybody helping with packaging questions yet?
<ryanprior> (I'm currently working on a nearly-completed package that I hope to get into Ubuntu for Karmic if possible. =D )
<james_w> ryanprior: #ubuntu-motu is the place to go
<ryanprior> james_w: I thought that there was a packaging tutorial coming up soon?
<james_w> there was one this morning
<ryanprior> Ah, what time?
<james_w> (last night for those on the West Coast US)
<james_w> 6am UTC
<ryanprior> That seems like a really silly time. >.>
<nhandler> ryanprior: The times alternate each week
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-07-03
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training || Upcoming: Thu July 16 @ 18:00 UTC: Mono packaging: quick, easy, and awesome; July 23 @ 00:00 UTC: Packaging Perl Modules  || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<delcoyote> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-07-05
<delcoyote> hi
<ikt> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-07-05
<zkriesse> HAPPY FOURTH!
<yurau> hi from Russia, St Petersburg
<nio707> hello all
<nio707> i need some information for usplash
<nio707> need to make my own usplash theme on ubuntu 8.04 lts
<nio707> hello
<ronaldo_> hello here
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-07-06
<whoya> hello
<zkriesse> hello whoya!
<whoya> it works:) thanks zkriesse
<zkriesse> whoya: what works?
<whoya> this, i have never used it before.
<zkriesse> what is this?
<whoya> im trying to set it up to use the ubuntu classroom
<zkriesse> oh ok
<whoya> Xchat and IRC
<zkriesse> well hooah!
<zkriesse> ah xchat
<whoya> cya all later
<zkriesse> hello again whoya
<whoya> hello zkriesse
<zkriesse> whoya: will yo be attending the user days?
<whoya> dunno, when are they??
<ddecator> saturday :)
<whoya> yeah maybe.
<zkriesse> whoya: the first one is at 10:00:00 UTC
<whoya> i will try to come to the command line basics if its at a resonable time
<zkriesse> whoya: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=7&day=10&year=2010&hour=10&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<whoya> cheers zkriesse
<zkriesse> HUZZAH!
<whoya> yeah its a good time 8pm here i might see ya there
<zkriesse> the ten utc one?
<whoya> yeah
<zkriesse> cool!
<whoya> the user days
<zkriesse> that's my session
<whoya> nice
<whoya> ok zkriesse i better get going
<zkriesse> it'll be on Basic Ubuntu Installation & Setup
<zkriesse> ok bye!
<whoya> nice i need to know more about that
<whoya> cya
<fabio_> ciao
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-07-07
<uleming> is it necessary to log into channel ?
<uleming> i mean to register?
<theneoindian> first time here , but i am late i guess ;)
<zkriesse> theneoindian: for what?
<theneoindian> sry , i thought training sessions are conducted here .. I'm new here , so forgive my ignorance ..
<ddecator> theneoindian: there are sessions in here, just not all the time. we have Ubuntu User Days coming up with weekend though :)
<pleia2> can check out the schedule here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<pleia2> developer week is coming up too :)
<theneoindian> thnx 4 the info ddecator n pleia2 . channel added to favourites ;)
<ddecator> pleia2: thanks, i didn't have a chance to find the URL :p
<pleia2> ddecator: hehe, I always just go to wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom and follow the link
<theneoindian> can i follow the calender ? i mean an alert on new events .. Google Calendar is the  only google pdt i've never used ;)
<pleia2> theneoindian: if you have calendar software that can read .ics you can use: http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/canonical.com_qg6t4s8i7mg8d4lgfu9f93qid4@group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<pleia2> (evolution has a calendar, or you can add it to a google calendar if you have a google account)
<pleia2> and http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/ also has posts about upcoming sessions
<zkriesse> theneoindian: User Days will be awesome
<theneoindian> Okey , i added it to my google calendar ..
<theneoindian> zkriesse, when is the next User day ?
<zkriesse> theneoindian: this Saturday July 10'th
<zkriesse> the first session starts at 10:00 UTC
<zkriesse> theneoindian: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=7&day=10&year=2010&hour=10&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<theneoindian> k , i'll be present .. zkriesse , Google calendar converted the date for me ;)
<zkriesse> theneoindian: Going to be able to attend the first session and all the others?!?!
<theneoindian> What is the duration of each session ?
<pleia2> 1 hour
<pleia2> zkriesse: calm down :)
<theneoindian> thank you guys for the info ... cya all on saturday .. good nite (to all under Indian ST) .. bye
<zkriesse> pleia2: I'm calm...always calm
<zkriesse> pleia2: unless i get a wiki project...then i get excited!
<zkriesse> hello Navelate
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-07-08
<zkriesse> hello _KAMI_
<zkriesse> hi emma!
<emma> Hello there :)
<dennis77515> hi all
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-07-09
<zkriesse> hello bengan
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-07-10
<XuMuK> QUESTION: Is there some classes here? or am I late?
<nhandler> XuMuK: Check out http://is.gd/8rtIi
<XuMuK> nhandler, thanks
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Gryllida> Hello there
<AlanBell> userdays3: in just over an hour
<userdays3> Oh I see
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Introduction To Ubuntu User Days - Instructors: nigelb, pleia2, cjohnston, _marx_, Pendulum
<pleia2> Hello everyone, and welcome to our second Ubuntu User Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> To get things started, who is here for this and where are you from?
<ech0tk> Hello
<ech0tk> I'm here and I'm from Sweden
<AlanBell> hello, I am from the UK
<oneDoRa> I am from Sri Lanka
 * pleia2 waves to everyone from middle-of-the-night California ;)
<zkriesse> Hi ya'll and I'm from the US/Illinois
<nigelb> \o from india
<_marx_> north carolina
<setac> Hi from Fiji
<kbmonkey> Hi from South Africa :)
<Pendulum> hiya from Connecticut
<dwidge> howzit! South Africa
<Lilspanyol> I'm from Belgium
<kermiac> Hi from Australia :)
<pleia2> great, sounds like we have quite a diverse crowd :)
 * cjohnston wants to go to kermiac's house
<Marceau> Belgian as well
<pleia2> cjohnston: for the kangaroos?
<Lilspanyol> Marceau : cool :)
<cjohnston> sure
<zkriesse> lol
<kermiac> cjohnston: feel free to come over & have a beer mate.. yeah pleia2, we've got roo's out the back (but they're asleep right now)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> Alrighty, So, what is this day all about anyway?
<sebsebseb> I am from England
<pleia2> User Days was created to be a set of classes offered during a one day period to teach the beginning or intermediate Ubuntu user the basics to get them started with Ubuntu, including:
<zkriesse> kermiac: I don't drink but i'll take some coffee if ya got it
<moorthykmd> Chennai, India
<MichealH> pleia2: It is about getting users encouraged into ubuntu
<MichealH> ???
<pleia2> Basic Ubuntu Installation and Setup, Partitioning 101, Package Management Basics, Getting involved in the Ubuntu Community, Command Line Basics...
<pleia2> MichealH: that too!
<pleia2> ...and more! For our full schedule head over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<nigelb> The User Days Team has worked with Local Community Teams (LoCos), the Ubuntu Beginners Team, Ubuntu Classroom and the Ubuntu Community Learning Project and others within the wider community to bring this day to you.
<nigelb> User Days was born out of a discussion at the Ubuntu Developers Summit in November 2009 regarding Ubuntu Open Week not being targeted enough at users.
<Pendulum> Now, we will give you a quick rundown of how today will work:
<Pendulum> Each hour, a presenter will be giving a class in this channel, #ubuntu-classroom
<MichealH> Pendulum: Can we have a link for classroom schedule
<ech0tk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<Pendulum> During the classes, #ubuntu-classroom will be moderated (+m), meaning that only the instructor and hosts will be able to speak in that channel.
<MichealH> Thanks ech0tk
<Pendulum> Please hold all discussion about the class in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<cjohnston> If you have a question during the class, please ask in #ubuntu-classroom-chat with the prefix QUESTION: for instance you may say:
<cjohnston> QUESTION: How do you uninstall a program?
<cjohnston> After each session (as soon as our volunteers can), we'll be posting logs on the wiki, so be sure to check back to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays if you missed anything.
<cjohnston> Logs will also be automatically posted at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com at the end of each hour
<_marx_> Since you're already here, you know how to participate, but in case you have a friend you'd like to invite, you can find some help on the Joining In wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/JoiningIn
<_marx_> You may have seen articles about the Lernid application which is designed for learning events such as this, you can certainly try out Lernid for User Days: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<_marx_> In Ubuntu 10.04, Lucid, to use lernid you just want to install the "lernid" package.
<_marx_> Finally, before we get to some general Q&A in this introduction session, a big thanks to everyone who made this day possible :)
<_marx_> So, does anyone have any general questions about the day?
<Lilspanyol> Yes, I do
<_marx_> ask away Lilspanyol
<Lilspanyol> The next session will be quite hard to follow, ah?
<Lilspanyol> Installing Ubuntu
<Lilspanyol> But during the installation, I can't look at the IRC chat because I only have acces to my laptop at the moment
<Lilspanyol> access
<zkriesse> Lilspanyol: You wont' be installing at the time of the session. It's a basic guide
<AlanBell> Lilspanyol: do you have virtualbox or vmware?
<Lilspanyol> yup, thanks, I didn't consider that
<Lilspanyol> Just for the sake of the class I'll be following it, because back when I installed Ubuntu Hardy, I messed up because of installing on the wrong partition
<pleia2> any other questions about the day?
<MichealH> pleia2: I dont think so
<Lilspanyol> I don't. I hope to be able to follow some classes, but I'm having a busy day and it's so hot in belgium today
<sebsebseb> Lilspanyol: You can read stuff later on, there will be logs as well.
<sebsebseb> Lilspanyol: Its rather hot here as well
<oneDoRa> its always hot in here :D
<cjohnston> At the end of your day, please take the time to fill out our survey! http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FJ697T7
<sometimesworks> is there a schedule somewhere - was expecting to see it in the topic
<Lilspanyol> http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Ubuntu-User-Days-Scheduled-for-July-10-11-2010
<pleia2> sometimesworks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<Lilspanyol> got that link in the weekly Ubuntu Newsletter
<pleia2> the schedule in the topic works too
<sebsebseb> Lilspanyol: Maybe you missed my reply to installing in classroom chat, so i'll do it in here as well.
<zkriesse> sometimesworks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<sebsebseb> Lilspanyol: Theres also a basic install guide in the Ubuntu Manual by the way and i'll sometimes help people get set up with an install with a seperate /home from #ubuntu
<_marx_> you can just type /topic to see the topic
<sebsebseb> !manual
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sometimesworks> pleia2: didn't see the odd link - was expecting a wiki one :)
<sometimesworks> _marx_: I know ;)
<Lilspanyol> i'll go to the classroom-chat channel ,see ya there guys
<sebsebseb> Lilspanyol: You are already in there, but yeah see you there :)
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ech0tk> Quick Question: How 'basic' is this user day? For the users who hasn't seen Ubuntu before or for the guys who used it for a couple months
<cjohnston> ech0tk: yes...
<pleia2> ech0tk: we start off with installation :) so it covers both
<_marx_> both would fit i think
<ech0tk> Alright
<sebsebseb> ech0tk: For newbies mainly, but some of it could be still quite interesting for us more expereinced users.
<MichealH> ech0tk: Of for peeps like me who have been here for 4 years, refreshing on basics
<sebsebseb> ech0tk: (Well I don't know if you have used it for a while)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Basic Ubuntu Installation and Setup - Instructor: zkriesse
<cjohnston> Zach Kriesse is a Mentor with the Ubuntu Beginners Team and Lead of the Wiki Focus Group. He's also a soon to be college student for an Associate of Arts degree (hopefully) in the Medical Field. An advocate of OpenSource software and the Ubuntu/Linux OS.
<zkriesse> Ok so Basic Installation and Setup
<zkriesse> While that topic may seem a bit daunting at first, it's much easier than it sounds
<zkriesse> So, What is Ubuntu?
<zkriesse> Ubuntu is a free, open-source, operating system that anyone can use and edit. And unlike Windows which only supports the NTFS and FAT file systems, Ubuntu supports a garden variety of file system formats. Ubuntu
<zkriesse> Any questions before i continue?
<zkriesse> Ok, Now a question that is good to ask of yourself is "Why Ubuntu? Why Windows?"
<zkriesse> While there are certain aspects of Windows that you may find attractive, you must remember that Ubuntu and Linux in general is Open-source and a Community wide effort. Which means that not only is the workload of supporting the User spread out it's also much more friendly than say, Windows Tech support
<zkriesse> Now, Types of Linux
<zkriesse> What are they? While you may say, "Oh there's more than one? How on earth do i choose!" It's actually a bit easier to choose one than it seems
<zkriesse> OpenSuse, Lubuntu, Red Hat, Fedora, Debian, these are all versions of Linux. But one of the more notable and somewhat easier to understand is Ubuntu
<zkriesse> Ok, so Ubuntu. How to start using it
<zkriesse> The first thing you should probably know is that there are two type releases of Ubuntu
<zkriesse> One is the LTS type release and the other is a standard release
<zkriesse> Now I'm sure you're wondering, What is LTS? What does it mean?
<zkriesse> Well LTS Stands for "Long Term Support" which means that there will be a longer time of support and security updates for that particular version
<zkriesse> Any questions before i move on?
<zkriesse> No questions? Ok, moving on
<zkriesse> Installation
<zkriesse> Ok, to install Ubuntu first you're going to need a few things. One, is your computer, two: you'll need an Ubuntu LiveCD, and three: a cup of coffee
<zkriesse> Now, what is the LiveCD? Well what the Live CD is, simply explained its the entire Ubuntu OS including all of the pertinent data to run a complete Operating System
<zkriesse> Now to install Ubuntu you'll need to stick in that Live CD and boot your system (turn it on) whilst the CD is in your pc
<zkriesse> you'll be presented with a few different options on boot up. One is, "Try without installing" or something to that affect. The other is "Install Ubuntu" The First option is recommend
<zkriesse> If you go with the first option, (Try without installing) the Ubuntu Desktop will be booted up off of the CD and displayed before you on your monitor
<zkriesse> Apologies folks...connection troubles today
<zkriesse> Now, while in the Ubuntu OS, you have some options
<zkriesse> You can either try it out and then install and wipe the system clean of your previous OS, you can continue trying it and then just shut it down, or you can install it Side-by-side with your first OS
<zkriesse> Now, to install if you chose to try it first you'll notice a small icon on the desktop which says "Install Ubuntu"
<zkriesse> Double click that "button" and it will start the install process.
<zkriesse> The install process is fairly simple, you'll be presented with a menu where you'll first pick your language, your time (so the pc clock is correct) and then some other pertinent info such as user name and your password for the pc
<zkriesse> After you enter all that you'll then have the option of where to install Ubuntu. You can either install it over the previous OS (meaning it will do a full wipe of everything) or side by side using the available space
<zkriesse> If you choose the first option, Ubuntu will be the only OS running on the system. If you choose the second one, when you boot (turn on) your system you will have the option of picking either the first os or the second which would be Ubuntu
<zkriesse> So, choose your installation type, and then click ok
<zkriesse> Then the install process will start and all you have to do is wait until it finishes. Usually the install process takes about 25 to 30 minutes depending upon your system's capabilities.
<ClassBot> oneDoRa75 asked: If I dual boot windows and ubuntu, will it harm my hdd?
<zkriesse> No, doing a Dual Boot of Ubuntu and Windows will not harm your hdd. Unless you do something very, very, wrong you'll be just fine.
<zkriesse> Ok so after the install process is finished the system will ask you to shut down and restart. When it does you'll be presented either with your new Ubuntu install (If you chose to install it by itself) or you'll be presented with the GRUB menu and from there you'll be able to choose to either boot into Ubuntu or your other OS (windows is assumed)
<zkriesse> Now if you happened to do a dual boot of Ubuntu and Windows, you will be able to mount your windows partition whilst using Ubuntu
<zkriesse> But the only to identify the drive is via its size. If you have a large hdd that shouldn't be an issue though.
<zkriesse> Now if you want to choose to be able to mount the windows drive at your discretion it's a simple matter of doing so when in Ubuntu
<ClassBot> xifer asked: can you dual boot a mac computer?
<zkriesse> Depending upon the mac system yes it shouldn't be an issue.
<zkriesse> The steps are to have OSX installed first and then install Ubuntu afterwards
<zkriesse> Ok, any more questions?
<zkriesse> I'm trying to not put too much on you guys at once
<zkriesse> No questions? None at all?
<zkriesse> Ok so no questions? Ok moving on then
<zkriesse> got about ten minutes left
<zkriesse> So, now that you've installed Ubuntu, what now?
<ClassBot> Lilspanyol asked: Can I make GRUB autoboot windows without the menu showing up, so that when i press the 'on' button of my laptop, i press a key and GRUB shows up
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<zkriesse> Lilspanyol: there should be a way to do that but for more info look at
<zkriesse> !grub2
<zkriesse> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zkriesse> Sorry that I can't provide more info than that at this time
<ClassBot> philinux asked: Can you mention the importance of doing backups before attempting a dual boot
<zkriesse> Yes, BIG THING...please take heed. BEFORE you even attempt to do a dual boot of Ubuntu and Nix OS please do a full backup before you do anything else
<ClassBot> purvesh asked: which is the Best way to recover grub, because if i'll repair windows then it will remove grub so i cant access to my Linux
<zkriesse> To get ALOT of info on recovering Grub/Ubuntu after installing Windows please take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zkriesse> I'd try and do a bit more answering to that but i've got five minutes left
<zkriesse> Ok so that's really all i got...sorry if it wasn't all you expected
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<zkriesse> So, any more questions?
<ClassBot> xifer asked: what to da after install to get dvd etc working?
<zkriesse> Ah good question
<zkriesse> For DVD's please see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<zkriesse> IF ya got a question toss it at me!
<zkriesse> I'll only be able to give a link(s) though...got two minutes left
<ClassBot> philinux asked: Does lernid kee a log of this?
<zkriesse> I'm pretty sure it does...
<zkriesse> ok that's it!
<zkriesse> Thanks for listening to my monologue!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Partitioning 101 - Instructor: AlanBell
<cjohnston> Alan Bell is a director of The Open Learning Centre, a software consultancy company in the UK that works exclusively with Free and Open Source software. Alan and his family all use Ubuntu, however the chickens in the garden seem to prefer Kubuntu.
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> This session is about partitioning, and general arrangements of hard drives. Partitioning is a way of dividing up the storage on a hard drive so you can do different things with different bits of it.
<AlanBell> Feel free to ask questions as we go along, I am happy to answer anything about partitioning and also anything about chickens.
<AlanBell> and yes, my chickens really do use Kubuntu http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/chicken.png
<AlanBell> Partitioning is a bit of an advanced topic and was originally scheduled at the end of the user day, but as that 03:00 UK time I figured I would probably pass out before it started so got it shifted.
<AlanBell> I don't want to start by putting off my audience, but if you are looking to install Ubuntu for the very first time this session may be overkill, just run through the standard installer and it will make sensible default choices for you.
<AlanBell> It will either create one big partition for your whole disk or if you have another operating system installed it may offer to resize it and install alongside.
<AlanBell> This session is for those who want to arrange their disks in a more specialised way, and to teach some of the history and low level background to the terminology around partitioning.
<AlanBell> So why might you want to do anything different with your partitions?
<AlanBell> The most common reason is to separate /home from the rest of the operating system.
<AlanBell> abhi_nav: I guess they are khickens or something yes!
<AlanBell> That means that with a bit of care you can totally nuke from orbit the rest of the disk and reinstall ubuntu or another distro, or any UNIX like operating system that wants to see a /home partition.
<AlanBell> You can have a dual boot system allowing you to boot into for example Ubuntu and Debian but both operating systems having the same /home partition.
<AlanBell> Just remember a load of settings live in /etc along with the user passwords (unless you are using an external directory such as LDAP to authenticate against) /home isn't quite everything that is important.
<AlanBell> It could be that you want *Extreme* performance!
<AlanBell> In theory, if you create one partition of about a quarter of the total size of the drive that should be on the outer rim of the platter and spinning faster and all the data on it closer together so the read head doesn't have to move much to get to any given bit of data. You waste 75% of the drive, but hey it might be a bit faster!
<AlanBell> If anyone actually tries that I would be interested in some benchmark results to see if it really makes any difference whatsoever!
<AlanBell> that is called short stroking. Seems a bit excessive to me.
<AlanBell> You could also have multiple file systems optimised for different use patterns, for example log files and couchdb databases only ever get appended to so you might not want a filesystem that is optimised for lots of small dynamic files for that bit of your data. To be honest I think that is over-thinking the situation again.
<AlanBell> partitions impose a rather firm size limit on their contents, you can take advantage of this, particularly on a server by putting things that grow in separate partitions from things that get upset if the disk runs out of space
<AlanBell> so putting /var/log in a partition means that if it fills up the logging breaks, but other stuff should carry on
<AlanBell> anyone think of other reasons to use a more complex than default partition system?
<AlanBell> kbmonkey: yes, we will come on to drive letters and the numbering system in Ubuntu
<ClassBot> JR0cket76 asked: does a more advanced partitioning scheme make backups easier or harder?
<AlanBell> yay, got classbot working
<AlanBell> hmm, good question
<AlanBell> generally you back up mounted filesystems rather than partitions
<AlanBell> so I don't think the number of partitions would make that much difference from a backup perspective
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: I have ubuntu installed on one single partition. can i separate my /home now? with as possible as less effort?
<AlanBell> yes you can, probably with more effort than would be desired!
<AlanBell> basically you have to copy /home to another partition, then mount the other partition on top of where /home was
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: I am wishing for distro hopping. so do you recommend me to make my /home separate now at this point? because as I said now alrady my ubuntu is setup very nicely and it is working very good. I dotn want to ruin. it.
<AlanBell> yeah, not a bad idea, if you actually want to work and access your stuff on multiple distros
<AlanBell> however do watch out for stuff like different versions of firefox getting upset with the shared .mozilla area and so on.
<AlanBell> ok, lets carry on a bit
<AlanBell> Lets look at what partitions really are.
<AlanBell> A disk is a spinning hunk of magnetised metal called the platter, with a read write head floating just above the surface which can move back and forth along a radius of the circular platter.
<AlanBell> There are normally multiple platters stacked on the same axle or spindle, and multiple read/write heads. The ring of the platters with the heads at a certain position is called a cylinder
<AlanBell> so cylinders are kind of the bit of disk traced out by the heads as the disk spins, remember I mentioned putting data in the outer 25% of the disk, that is what cylinders are.
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Ubuntu and other distros have Ext4 now as the default file system.  However does it really matter what file system is used  for  /  or seperate /home  or seperate /boot for example?
<AlanBell> don't think so for those ones
<AlanBell> although actually a transaction log of a journaled filesystem on a really small partition like /boot might be an unneccessary overhead
<AlanBell> kcj1993: apparently the outer portion of a disk is faster, not entirely sure I believe it.
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Whats a transaction log?  Also  I think that people normally go with Ext2 or Ext3 when doing seperate /boot, rather than Ext4, because of unneeded features?
<AlanBell> ext4 is a journaled filsystem, which means it writes stuff before it commits it so there is never a half written file hanging about if the power gets cut
<AlanBell> each save is a "transaction" I am not sure that ext4 actually calls it a transaction log though, I may be getting my terminology confused with more database type journaling
<AlanBell> anyhow, the outside 512 bytes of data, before the first partition is called the Master Boot Record
<AlanBell> Inside this little nugget of data there are four 16 byte areas, into which is crammed a load of information about the 4 possible partitions.
<AlanBell> You may be thinking that four partitions is a pretty low limit, and you would be right
<AlanBell> that dates back a *long* time, most limits in the PC architecture from the past have been removed, but that one is in a pretty awkward place, there really isn't room in the master boot record for anything more sophisticated
<AlanBell> The way we get more partitions is to use the first one to put stuff in, but use one of the others (generally the second one) as a holder of the "extended partitions"
<AlanBell> So partition 1 is used as a partition, i.e. for storing your stuff in.
<AlanBell> partition 2 holds the extended partitions
<AlanBell> 3 and 4 are not used (normally)
<AlanBell> partitions 5,6,7 . . . are the extended partitions that live inside partition 2
<AlanBell> lets see what that looks like for real
<AlanBell> from an Ubuntu terminal prompt try typing
<AlanBell> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<AlanBell> you should get something like this
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/461528/
<AlanBell> ok, so lets go through this bit by bit, why did we say "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<AlanBell> sudo allows us to run dangerous commands, stuff that can mess up other users of the computer
<AlanBell> Unix like systems are designed to support many users at once and prevent them from hurting each other (Unix came from universities where they let students use them so users are presumed to be clever, clumsy and sometimes hostile!)
<AlanBell> Messing with the partition table on a shared computer could really spoil someone's day, so we use sudo (but don't worry we are not going to break anything today)
<AlanBell> fdisk is a command for manipulating "fixed disks" and the partition tables on them
<AlanBell> -l tells it to list a partition table (today "look but don't touch" is the rule, we don't want to break anything)
<AlanBell> /dev/sda is the device that we want it to examine, /dev is where all the hardware devices live
<AlanBell> sd means it is a SCSI or SATA disk (as opposed to the old IDE disks which started with "hd")
<AlanBell> and "a" means it is the first physical disk
<AlanBell> b would be the next one and so on
<AlanBell> if you plug in a USB memory stick that will be given a letter the same way
<ClassBot> kbmonkey asked: How can I see a list of drives in my system?
<AlanBell> if you do fdisk -l without specifying a disk it will list all that it knows about
<AlanBell> you can see them all in /dev as well
<AlanBell> and in /dev/disk if you want to see the UUID of each one
<AlanBell> ok, so looking at my disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/461528/ what is it telling us?
<AlanBell> lines 4-9 are various stats about the size of the disk, this is a 320GB disk
<ClassBot> Gryllida asked: why didn't you mention that I need to defragment the hdd before setting the dual boot?
<AlanBell> err, you don't really. It is a decent time to to it I suppose
<AlanBell> you should defragment before resizing a partition, because that shuffles all the data up together so it can be shrunk
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: does frequent partitiong the harddrive decreases its life and/or performance? or in other word how I should not do partitioning that will damage my hdd?
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: what is UUID?
<AlanBell> it won't change the life or performance of the drive
<AlanBell> I guess frequent partitioning increases the probability that you will accidentally delete the wrong partition! but beyond that it should be fine.
<AlanBell> a UUID is a big long number that uniquely identifies a disk, things are moving to referring to those more so they get it right if you plug the disks in a different order
<AlanBell> so the fstab file (which I will mention a bit later) can refer to disks by their device name or UUID
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Ok, but only Windows partitiosn get defragmented first in that case?   I mean Linux partitions don't tend to get defragmented if ever?
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: you said that it wont chante the life of drive? so in other words can you say that i can partition a hdd with any number of times with any filesystem? still not damaging it?
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: What optimizations does Ubuntu have in place to accommidate detection and correct partitioning of SSD cards, e.g. a swap partition on an SSD is a bad idea (or so sayth the mighty Dave Jones)
<AlanBell> ok, firstly yeah linux doesn't have the defrag problems that windows does. I think that is mostly because it doesn't get so upset when things get fragmented
<AlanBell> yeah, partition away, don't worry about it damaging stuff physically, it is just data . . . however. . . .
<AlanBell> the next question was about swap on SSD
<AlanBell> and yes, there may be an issue on some SSD or flash drives with constant writes and reads from the same point of the disk
<AlanBell> I am not aware of anything that prevents you doing that in Ubuntu (the operating system doesn't really know much about whether a drive is ssd or hdd physically)
<AlanBell> but yeah, swap on SSD might be bad for the SSD.
<AlanBell> That said, it would be a pretty damn good swap area.
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: Specifically I would like to eventually replace all my computers HDD drives with small fast SSDs and rely on network and cloud storage, but I am worried that Ubuntu currently won't correctly setup for SSD cards ad thus will cause additional unneeded wear
<ClassBot> Marceau asked: Is scratch really necessary in Linux? Is it the same as virtual memory/paging?
<AlanBell> well I don't think modern SSDs have the problems that the early ones did, I think the drive controllers shuffle stuff about to prevent that
<AlanBell> when you install ubuntu you can specify whether you want swap or not. If you have plenty of memory you don't need it.
<AlanBell> ok, so looking at my disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/461528/ what is it telling us?
<AlanBell> 11-14 is the partition table, this is a default install of Ubuntu
<AlanBell> line 12 is the details of /dev/sda1 that is the device that corresponds to partition 1 of the physical disk /dev/sda
<AlanBell> It is a bootable partition, the little asterisk tells us that
<AlanBell> next is the start and end positions of the partition, in cylinders
<AlanBell> next bit is the ID, in this instance 83 which is just a number corresponding to the fact that this partition is going to be used for a linux filesystem
<AlanBell> as opposed to ntfs or fat or one of a couple of hundred of other filesystem possibilities
<AlanBell> line 13 is /dev/sda2, this is used for nothing other than as a placeholder for the extended partitions
<AlanBell> line 14 is /dev/sda5 which is my swap partition
<AlanBell> so that is why you end up with sda2 that seems to do nothing
<AlanBell> and sda3 and 4 which are missing
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Gryllida asked: why is it '/dev/'? what does it stand for?
<ClassBot> matematikaadit asked: how much memory that must we have in the case we don't want to use swap?
<AlanBell> dev stands for devices
<AlanBell> everything in linux is treated like a file that you can read and write to
<AlanBell> so a soundcard device might live in /dev too and you can read from the microphone and write to the speakers
<AlanBell> these devices are raw disks (sda) and partitions on them (sda1)
<AlanBell> matematikaadit: I would say that anything over 1GB you can get away with no swap, but the more the merrier
<ClassBot> Gryllida asked: how do I list all devices - the /dev/ ones?
<AlanBell> ls /dev
<AlanBell> Partitions are just bits of disks where raw data can be put. they don't have much organisation in them, you can't store files on them as such. For that you need a filesystem
<AlanBell> The swap partition is a little different, it has no filesystem it is just raw disk that the kernel uses to temporarily store chunks of memory that it doesn't want right now. Swap to raw disk has less overhead than using a swap file inside a filesystem
<AlanBell> you can create a filesystem in an empty partition using the mkfs command, something like
<AlanBell> sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdax
<AlanBell> Where x is the partition number you want to TOTALLY TRASH and install a filesystem on. Please don't break your computer with this command!
<AlanBell> once you have a partition created, with a filesystem on it you can mount that in your own directory structure. For example you might mount it at the /home position if that partition was to contain all your user directories.
<AlanBell> The /etc/fstab file stores information about all your filesystems and where they should be mounted as bootup.
<AlanBell> you can also mount filesystems on the fly with the mount and unmount commands.
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> philinux asked: I've set mine up without extended. Just used 3 primary / /swap and /home. Any problem with this
<AlanBell> so they are sda1, sda2 and sda3 right?
<AlanBell> no great problem with that, just don't use sda4 for anything else, or you won't have anywhere to put the extended partitions if you want them
<ClassBot> philinux asked: "I've set mine up without extended. Just used 3 primary / /swap and /home. Any problem with this"
<ClassBot> Marceau asked: How do you mount a partition in a directory structure
<ClassBot> philinux asked: correct
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: is it recommended to install on whole single partition or have separate partitoin for /,/home,/boot,/tmp etc?
<AlanBell> Marceau: sudo mkdir /mnt/myplace
<AlanBell> Marceau: sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt/myplace
<AlanBell> so that will mount the filesystem that lives in /dev/sdax into the /mnt/myplace area of your directory structure
<AlanBell> the place you are going to mount (the mountpoint) should exist, but does not have to be empty
<AlanBell> although you won't get to the contents of it whilst something is mounted on top of it
<AlanBell> abhi_nav: for a general use desktop PC I would go with the default "one hulking great big partition" (+swap) configuration
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Using Ubuntu One - Instructor: shrini
<cjohnston> Shrinivasan, is a open source lover, who lives in Chennai, India. He talks about open source philosophies in local colleges and schools.  Currently he is giving technical support to subversion and TeamForge at CollabNet. He runs a weekly newsletter "FossNews" and a blog for Foss Jobs.
<shrini> hello friends
<shrini> good to to see you all here
<shrini> "Ubuntu One" is a fantastic feature that comes with ubuntu for free
<shrini> to make your files and folders follow you whereever you go
<shrini> It started with ubuntu 9.10
<shrini> can be installed in ubuntu 9.04 too
<shrini> ubuntu 10.04 makes it much better with added features
<ClassBot> Gryllida asked: why is it called 'Ubuntu One'? Is it open source as well?
<shrini> it is not open source still.
<shrini> it is a personal cloud to store our files in the canonical's server
<shrini> it is free only
<shrini> not open
<shrini> it is like the "DropBox" service
<shrini> clients are open
<shrini> and you can develop you own clients too. :-)
<shrini> It has the following features
<shrini> 1. storing your files and folders
<shrini> 2. publish them online to easy access
<shrini> 3. store and sync contacts
<shrini> 4. store and sync Notes
<shrini> 5. sync book marks
<shrini> 6. Sync contact from mobile
<shrini> 7. Buy Music from stores
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: how much secure is storing our sensible files on ubuntu one? can we encrypt it?
<shrini> storing files online is just like storing your emails and attachments with gmail. :-)
<shrini> ubuntu one uses ssl encryption for the file transfers. so it is secured one.
<shrini> http://one.ubuntu.com is the homepage
<shrini> Canonical gives 2GB of free space to every ubuntu user in the world
<shrini> If you need more space, you can buy it for 10$/minth
<shrini> 10$/month
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: Is Phone sync support expected be expanded to the N900 (Maemo) or MeeGo any time in the future
<shrini> yes
<shrini> They are adding more phones and models
<shrini> check them here. https://one.ubuntu.com/phones
<shrini> Let us look at Installation
<shrini> If you use ubuntu 10.04, it is already there. :-)
<shrini> Look at the top right "Me Menu"
<shrini> where you give about your status and details
<shrini> Click on the "Ubuntu One" item
<shrini> Thats all.
<shrini> Firefox opens a page asking for you to create account or login
<shrini> If you have a Launchpad account, use the same login
<shrini> it is SSO enabled
<shrini> If you dont have an account, you can create now
<shrini> After login, you have to add your computer to the cloud.
<shrini> It will show the "hostname" of your computer.
<shrini> Click "Subscribe and Add this computer"
<shrini> Viola!
<shrini> You are added to the "Ubuntu One" Cloud
<shrini> You will see the "Ubuntu One Preference" Window
<shrini> click "connect" button
<shrini> Thats all
<shrini> you can get much information on https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: Is there a plan to offer a calendar and todo list syncing as well. It would be really useful especially for platforms like phones (thinking specifically of MeeGo here but android is also a candidate)
<shrini> for now, there is no plan for calendar and todo list
<shrini> we can add it later
<shrini> The apis provide facilities to create our own application
<shrini> to sync with ubuntu one.
<shrini> you can get the development details in #ubuntuone
<ClassBot> Gryllida asked: what is the location of ubuntu1 servers? how many are there?
<shrini> The files are stored in amazon S3 servers in USA
<shrini> Not did research on how many servers are there
<ClassBot> Marceau asked: So what is the advantage of Ubuntu one over Gmail or Google docs?
<shrini> You can not sync files with the size of 50MB in gmail
<shrini> here, you can sync any files
<shrini> your contacts, notes, bookmarks, music
<shrini> The new feature is
<shrini> you can sync any folder in your home
<shrini> right click it, "Synchronize with ubuntu one"
<shrini> this will sync all the content of the folder
<shrini> to the cloud
<shrini> Inside that folder, right click on any file
<shrini> "Publish via ubuntu one"
<shrini> it will sync the file and
<shrini> give you a url
<shrini> you can share the url with your friends to get that files quickly
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: Currently all my U1MS downloads in Banshee are stalled in "Transferring to Ubuntu One storage". So far your service isn't really that impressive, what improvements can we expect in the 10.10 timeframe
<shrini> There may be a network issue
<shrini> a lot of new features are getting added there
<shrini> keep watching http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/
<shrini> for new announces
<shrini> You can sync your evolution contacts
<shrini> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<shrini> you can have ubuntu one address book and make it to sync with the cloud
<shrini> you can sync the Tomboy notes
<shrini> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Notes
<shrini> The Firefox bookmarks are sync'ed
<shrini> so that you can have the bookmarks with you always
<shrini> The new feature today is Music Store
<shrini> you can buy music from 5 regional stores
<shrini> The good news is there is no limit of 2GB if you buy music
<shrini> your music will follow you as you move around computers
<ClassBot> Gryllida asked: $10 / months of what additional storage?
<shrini> you can get 50GB
<shrini> https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<shrini> this page explains the plans
<shrini> There is a web interface too
<shrini> where you can create, edit, delete the files, folders, notes, bookmarks, etc
<shrini> you can share any object with your friends
<shrini> you can right click a folder, "Share on ubuntu one"
<shrini> give the contact details
<shrini> he will get a notification email with the link
<shrini> he can see those files in his shared folder
<ClassBot> Gryllida asked: s/months/month/
<shrini> it is 10$/month
<shrini> you can do all the things with the web interface also
<shrini> syncing with phones is the very new feature
<shrini> https://one.ubuntu.com/phones
<shrini> select the phone and model
<shrini> you will get the settings, username and password
<shrini> enter those details in your phone and
<shrini> sync your contacts in the cloud
<shrini> there are more interesting developments are going
<shrini> as clients for other distro/ OS
<shrini> screen sharing
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: hey i want to clear that I dont asked if transmission is encryted. I want to know that if the files stores in the server are encryted or not?
<shrini> the files are not encrypted in server
<shrini> because, you can share the files and folders with your friends
<shrini> they can access it even via a URL
<shrini> The development team is so energetic and
<shrini> have a good roadmap
<shrini> you can talk to them in #ubuntuone
<shrini> they support they give is awesome
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<shrini> as still there are ubuntuforumw.org
<shrini> Forum – http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=367
<shrini> FAQ – https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+faqs
<shrini> LP answers – https://answers.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-users
<shrini> LP project page – https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-users
<shrini> You are welcome to report bugs here.
<shrini> Bugs – https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<ClassBot> Gryllida asked: does Ubuntu One mean shell access to some server, or only file sync service?
<shrini> no shell access
<shrini> only file sync
<shrini> Use ubuntuone
<shrini> make sure that your files are following you and your friends
<shrini> Ofcourse, sharing is caring
<shrini> Any questions?
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: forgive me, but what is ubuntu one? I mean how it is different from storing my files in google docs or in any email?
<shrini> it is a file sync service
<shrini> you can sync files online
<shrini> and access from anywhere
<shrini> you can share with friens
<shrini> learn more at http://one.ubuntu.com
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: beam.smp which appears to be part of the couchdb stuff tends to occasionally run amok and use an awful lot of CPU. Is there a wiki page with U1 debugging hints to make bugreports more useful
<shrini> you can talk about this in #ubuntuone
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Gnome-Do - Instructor: ccm
<shrini> people will help you to give you better service
<cjohnston> Up next is ccm
<ccm> hi there
<ccm> well
<ccm> Let me shortly introduce myself
<ccm> I am ccm which happens to mean "Caspar Clemens Mierau" from Berlin/Germany
<ccm> I am quite active in the "Ubuntu Berlin" user group (with a short baby break currently) and mainly care for events like our well known release parties, workshops, etc.
<ccm> Personally I am actually more in the server and command line business, but we will see today that command line and gui don't have be totally separate
<ccm> which leads me to my topic for this lesson:
<ccm> I'd like to introduce "Gnome-Do" to you, which is a great tool for enhancing your productivity
<ccm> If you are desperate now by reading "Gnome" - also KDE and users of other system can use Gnome-Do
<ccm> So what is Gnome-Do?
<ccm> Gnome-Do is a kind of "graphical shell" enabling you to issue commands by typing rather than clicking - but it is different from a command line shell as it concentrates on graphical interaction
<ccm> If you happened to sit in front of OS X you might know the open source project "Quicksilver" from there
<ccm> "Gnome-Do" is actually heavily inspired by this project but it goes a step further
<ccm> The homepage of Gnome-Do is located at: http://do.davebsd.com/
<ccm> you should save this link as you'll need it from time to time if you want to get a Gnome-Do "pro" (which you don't have to at all)
<ccm> so let's start by installing Gnome-Do
<ccm> If you haven't done so far launch/use your prefered package manager and install the package "gnome-do" (e.g. via Software Center, apt-get, Synaptic or similar)
<ccm> I am using Ubuntu Lucid, but you can also use an older version
<ccm> The package is quite small so it shouldn't take longer than a minute to download and install
<ccm> Gnome-Do is split in several archives, but you should get everything you need to start by just installing "gnome-do"
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: whats the command line to install gnome-do is it sudo apt-get install gnome-do?
<ccm> abhi_nav: yes, that is one way to do so
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: currently the default placement and theme is a bit daunting (while very useful). Is there a plan to develop a more streamlined gnome-do type shell more visually in line with say the google search applet in Unity or the standard gnome run application
<ccm> dnielsen: there are already at least four themes - you can try the other ones
<ccm> dnielsen: please not that you can change the background color of a theme
<ccm> dnielsen: that might help you fitting it perfectly to your desktop
<ClassBot> tillux asked: will there be custom theme support for gnome-do?
<ccm> tillux: actually I don't know (yet) - as Gnome-Do is a Mono application (which is it's main disadvantace in my eyes), self-development and custimization is rather difficulty at this point
<ClassBot> tillux asked: how actively is gnome-do being developed, at the moment?
<ccm> tillux: the last months slowed down the project. there are some bugs which need to be solved, but I am sure the project will continue
<ccm> ok, let's go ahead
<ccm> you'll find Gnome-Do in your application menu or can quick start it via <F2>gnome-do<ENTER>
<ccm> actually I like this way of launching it as it feels a bit gnome-do-ish already
<ccm> now you have gnome-do running
<ccm> you can launch the interface by pressing <CTRL>-<SPACE> at the same time
<ccm> (if this interferes with a key combination you are already using: you can change this)
<ccm> atually you should see a small window stating "Type to search"
<ccm> uh well, let's do so
<ccm> the easiest way of using Gnome-Do is launching applications
<ccm> so type "fire"
<ccm> you should be prompted "Firefox"
<ccm> but maybe you have installed the game "Frets on Fire" and it'l display the game?
<ccm> just use your cursor keys
<ccm> press <DOWN> and you'll get a menu with all hits on "fire"
<ccm> as you might see already here
<ccm> Gnome-Do does not search by terms
<ccm> it searches by letters
<ccm> so "fire" matches "firefox" but also "Fast InteRactivE"
<ccm> so it matches letter by letter
<ccm> this is really nice but also confusing for first time users
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: some of us miss the integration with docky, is there any way to get that back now that they are separate projects?
<ccm> dnielsen: there is a ppa for ubuntu
<ccm> dnielsen: have a look at https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<ccm> dnielsen: this is actually the way for running "bleeding edge" versions of Gnome-Do but there might be also older versions
<ccm> so let's go on
<ccm> we just had a look at the application launcher
<ccm> you can search for installed applications by typing letters
<ccm> you navigate in the results by using the cursor keys
<ccm> Gnome-Do "learns" by your usage often used applications
<ccm> So you might only need to type "f" for matching "Firefox" after some hours/days of usage
<ccm> you are already in the middle of leaving your mouse where it is and start to control your interface by typing which is mich faster
<ccm> but Gnome-Do is far more than a simple application launcher
<ccm> let's use gnome-do for making a screenshot
<ccm> Gnome-Do ships a lot of plugins
<ccm> nearly every feature is a separate plugin
<ccm> when you start the interface by ctrl-space you'll see a small arrow at upper right corner
<ccm> click it and you'll see a menu
<ccm> there you'll see the "Preferences"
<ccm> click it
<ccm> the third tab from the left is named "Plugins"
<ccm> make sure the checkbox at the plugin "GNOME Screenshot" is marked
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: ctrl + sace is assigned for kyboard layout bedefault. whats the shortcut for gnome do ?
<ccm> ClassBot: actually that is, but you can change it to SUPER-space for instance
<ccm> (super is the Windows-key in most cases()
<ccm> so let's take screenshot
<ccm> start gnome-do with ctrl-space
<ccm> type "screenshot"
<ccm> you'll probably see something like "Take Screenshot"
<ccm> if you confirm this you'll probably notice that it only launches the default gnome do screenshot interface
<ccm> close it
<ccm> againg use gnome-do and type screenshot
<ccm> this time use the cursor key to navigate to the (probably second) entry with the subtitle "Takes a screenshot with optional delay"
<ccm> if you just press enter now you'll already see a save dialog for a ready screenshot
<ccm> but we want ... more
<ccm> again type "screenshot" into gnome-do, navigate to the "... optional delay"-entry and press <TAB>
<ccm> <TAB> is a very important key in Gnome-Do as it let's you jump to next window inside do
<ccm> in this example you see "Whole screen" there
<ccm> now use the curso key (press down) to change it's value
<ccm> for instance to "current window"
<ccm> pretty nice - isn't it? you just bypass the the default settings diagogue but are still able to choose
<ccm> play around for some seconds with it
<ccm> you'll see that you can also set a delay by pressing <TAB> for a second time
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: I meant more like running do as a service which docky could plug into so we could have do integrate in interesting places
<ccm> dnielsen: actually I don't use docky, so I am not into this "business"
<ClassBot> ech0tk asked: Everytime I want to search for some I'll have to go Alt + F2, Gnome Do, Type in my letters such as "Fire", Just to launch firefox. Seems a bit complicated?
<ccm> ech0tk: no you just press CTRL-SPACE at the same time and gnome-do should pop up as it stays in background
<ccm> you can also make sure that it displays an icon in the notification area
<ccm> just go to the Preferences/General - there is a is a checkbox for this this
<ccm> you can also check there if Gnome-Do launches at login
<ccm> which is generally a good idea
<ClassBot> dnielsen asked: the ppa lacks support for lucid and maverick in both stable and testers. Am I missing something?
<ccm> dnielsen: as Gnome-Do is a Mono application I'd be brave in your case and'd try to install a version for an older Ubuntu release
<ClassBot> dom96 asked: How do you use the plugins? For example the Firefox plugin, selecting the 'Browse history option' doesn't do anything.
<ccm> dom96: good question
<ccm> Let me talk about the plugins
<ccm> We already had a glance at the plugins menu
<ccm> there you can enable and disable plugins
<ccm> it is generally a good idea to start with a few plugins as you otherwise might get too many hits for a search
<ccm> some plugins have a settings/preferences dialogue
<ccm> e.g. credentials for online services
<ccm> most plugins in Gnome-Do have to "index" contents
<ccm> what does that mean?
<ccm> like a search engine Gnome-Do has to crawl entries and build a search index
<ccm> so when you start Gnome-Do or activate a plugin it starts crawling through the specific content
<ccm> the side effect is that especially short time after start with a slow/disconnected line you might get few or no hits so far
<ccm> so one second after Gnome-Do's start it might even not find "Firefox" at all
<ccm> this is more less by design and you just have to know it
<ClassBot> theneoindian asked: fine with applications , does it support file searching ?
<ccm> theneoindian: yes, there are several plugins for this
<ccm> theneoindian: some for file name searching but also interfaces to locate or desktop search engines
<ccm> theneoindian: please keep in mind that indexing your whole hard disk might take a long time for Gnome-Do
<ccm> dom96: but back to your question
<ccm> if your are unsure of how to use a specific plugin
<ccm> have a look at the online documentation
<ccm> dom96: in your case: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Firefox_Plugin
<ccm> every plugin has a neat page telling you all commands and their options/usage
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: in which sense is gnome-do different from google desktop. i press ctrl + ctrl for google desktop and it searches for any program or file for me
<ccm> abhi_nav: Google Desktop does not take screenshots, crawls online services like remember and so on
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: if I use gnome-do and google desktop both then will it affect performance of interent and my computer? becaues I guess both require to index files and folders? I enabled file folder in gnome-do too
<ccm> abhi_nav: actually I don't use Gnome-Do for file indexing purposes as there are better applications for this in my eyes, yes
<ccm> my hint is: Gnome-Do gives you an interface to a lot of routines and online services
<ccm> I for mylsef for instance use "remember the milk"
<ccm> this is an online to do tasklist service
<ccm> instead of using a web browser to add and edit tasks I can just use the Gnome-Do interface
<ccm> by typing "task ..." and so on
<ccm> most common services like twitter have a specific plugin
<ccm> let's make a more complicated example
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ccm> go to a browser and copy an url to your clipboard
<ccm> now check in the Preferences of Gnome Do that tiny url plugin is activated
<ccm> there is a search box in the plugin menu so you can easily find it
<ccm> if you are ready launch Gnome Do and type
<ccm> "tiny"
<ccm> it already states "Make tiny url"
<ccm> you'll get a result window with an url
<ccm> now you can choose what to do with the result
<ccm> when you press TAB and move the up/down cursor you see a lot of possibilities
<ccm> for instance copy to clipboard, or - if you have activated it: "New Tomboy Note"
<ccm> you see that just start to continue to work within Gnome-Do
<ccm> as Gnome-Do "knows" what kind of information your are handling
<ClassBot> Marceau asked: If Gnome-do indexes my files, how are its indices protected?
<ccm> ClassBot: i think there is no crypto at all, you should use an encrypted file system
<ClassBot> dom96 asked: How long will it take for the firefox plugin to index my bookmarks? Is it done in the background, even when gnome-do is not activated ?
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ccm> dom96: no, it only indexes when activated
<ccm> another plugin i am using very often is "send to pastebin"
<ccm> this sends the current clipboard to a pastebin services and gives you the url
<ccm> you have to activate the plugin
<ccm> you can even choose between several pastebin providers
<ccm> "pastebin.ca" worked best for me
<ccm> So let's come to an end for this session
<ccm> There are dozens of great plugins for Gnome-Do
<ccm> just take your time to evaluate them
<ccm> it is important to have a look at the official wiki doc for understanding them
<ccm> some plugins have flaws and might crash Gnome-Do
<ccm> just disable them afterwards
<ccm> I hope you are happy to have Gnome-Do on your desktop now
<ccm> That's from me for now - just for now :)
<ccm> bye
<nigelb> thanks ccm for the wonderful session
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Package Management Basics - Instructor: qense
<nigelb> Next up, we have Sense Hofstede to talk about package management
<nigelb> Sense Hofstede is a secondary school student from the Netherlands contributing to several areas of Ubuntu.
<nigelb> He's mostly active in the One Hundred Paper Cuts and Application Indicators projects, and is in Ubuntu Bug Control and Ubuntu NL.
<qense> Hello everyone!
<qense> I'm Sense Hofstede and this session is about package management.
<qense> Questions go into #ubuntu-classroom-chat . Make sure you start the question with 'QUESTION:', otherwise I won't notice it.
<qense> This session I'm going to show you:
<qense>  * How to use the Ubuntu Software Centre
<qense>  * How to use the command-line tool apt-get
<qense>  * How to add a PPA
<qense> But first let me explain what package management actually is, so you'll have a better understanding of the subject.
<qense> abhi_nav asked whether you need to be in an admin acount for this session. That is not required (and also not recommended), although we do need our password later on.
<qense> back to package management
<qense> The way we manage software in Ubuntu is fundamentally different from the way software is managed in, say, Windows or Mac.
<qense> In Ubuntu we have a central place from which you fetch the applications you want. Actually, you can add more 'central places', but that's for later.
<qense> Ubuntu's software is stored on a server, which publishes a list of the software it provides. This information is read by APT, the underlying system for package management on your system.
<qense> The main server is archive.ubuntu.com, but many countries have at least one 'mirror'
<qense> A 'mirror' is a copy of the main archive server that offers exactly the same, but is located in another place. This takes load of the main server and improves local accessibility.
<qense> When you tell the computer to install an application it downloads the application in the form of one or multiple 'packages' from the server and installs it.
<qense> If there is a new version of the application made available on the server, Update Manager will notify you.
<qense> OK, now the Software Centre.
<qense> The Software Centre is one of the tools you can use to install applications on your computer.
<qense> I hope you all know where to find the Software Centre! It is located under Applications->Ubuntu Software Centre. Now, there is a lot of development being done on the Software Centre right now, so if anyone here is running the
<qense> alpha release (Maverick), then (s)he will see this: <http://people.ubuntu.com/~qense/software-center.png>.
<qense> I, however, will be focussing on the stable release: Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, which has got an older, but more stable release of the Software Centre.
<qense> Please open the Software Centre and when hen you've opened it, please take a look at the window. You can see the different categories and the pane on the left that shows the different software sources.
<qense> At the top left there is a search box. Look around a bit.
<qense> Are there any questions about it?
<qense> None? Good.
<qense> At the top of the main window you can see the large 'Featured Applications' button. We're going to take a closer look at that. Press it.
<qense> You now see a list of applications that was composed by the Desktop Team. These applications are 'featured'.
<qense> That means we'd like to bring them to your attention. They are not included by default, since they might not be useful to everyone, but they are of great quality.
<qense> Have you heard before of the applications you see there?
<ClassBot> abhi_nav asked: on what criteria these aps are called 'featured'? how they differ from other aps?
<qense> abhi_nav: The Desktop Team looks at applications that are stable, well developed, easy to use and that fit well in Ubuntu.
<qense> They should offer functionality that would be useful to a reasonable group of users.
<qense> Lets take a closer look at Liferea, an RSS reader. When you select an application in the row you see two buttons: 'More Information', and 'Install'. Press 'More Information'.
<qense> You should now see a description of the application, a link to its website, a screenshot -- screenshots aren't always up-to-date -- and an 'Install' button. That button will turn in a 'Remove' button when the application is installed.
<qense> Do you all see a screenshot?
<qense> If you want to see how installation goes, press the 'Install' button. You should get a dialogue that asks for your password and then the Software Centre should proceed with installing.
<qense> In the left sidebar you should be able to follow the progress of the installation.
<qense> This is how you install all applications in the Software Centre. You can even queue applications to install by just pressing the Install button while another application is being installed.
<ClassBot> x_buntu_er asked: should I ever install an app that is not in package manager?
<qense> x_buntu_er: You can install software that is not provided via the package manager (neither the Software Centre nor the more advanced Synaptic), but of course only when you know what you're doing. The software repositories provide a safety barrier as well as making receiving updates easier because you know where the applications come from (us). You don't know that when you download an application from a random site.
<qense> The Ubuntu Software Centre was designed to make it easy for everyone to install applications. Features that will be introduced in the next release of Ubuntu -- Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat -- are, amongst others, installation history, microblogging integration and probably even some paid applications.
<qense> Any questions so far about the Software Centre?
<qense> Do you understand how it works and know where to find software?
<qense> good
<qense> Not everything that happens when APT installs an application is shown in the Software Centre. However, that also makes it less powerful.
<qense> If you want a more powerful tool you could use 'Synpatic' -- System->Manage->Synaptic Package Management -- or you could use the command line tools 'apt-get' and 'apt-cache'.
<qense> I'll explain the command line tools here, since I believe 'Synaptic' is easy enough to learn on your own once I've told you how to use apt-get.
<qense> You'll need a console to follow this. You can find a terminal at Applications->Accessories->Terminal and for the Lernid users there also should be a tab in Lernid that contains a terminal. Make sure that either of the two are available.
<qense> With the command 'apt-cache' you can search for applications that are available. A bit like the Software Centre works, but without categories and no packages are hidden.
<qense> Lets try to find the package 'pi' using 'apt-cache'.
<qense> You can search for packages using the command 'apt-cache search {search term}'.
<qense> You don't need 'sudo' for apt-cache since that command only reads and doesn't change your system.
<qense> Lets see what happens when we execute the command 'apt-cache search pi'.
<qense> execute that command
<qense> That is a huge list! How can we ever find what we want in there?
<qense> Oh no!
<qense> You should know that 'apt-cache search' is equal to searching in Name and Description in Synaptic. So you get a lot of results. Try again with 'apt-cache search --names-only pi'.
<qense> Execute 'apt-cache search --names-only pi'
<qense> Still a large list!
<qense> Fortunately we can refine our search using a 'regex'.
<qense> A 'regex' is very complicated, so I won't tell you all about it now.
<qense>  An example of a regex would be '^pi$'.
<qense> The '^' character indicates that the next character -- here a 'p' -- is the first character in the package names.
<qense>  The '$' sign tells that the previous character -- here a 'i' -- is the last character in the package names.
<qense> Understood?
<qense> The command 'apt-cache search --names-only ^pi$' returns only one result 'pi'. Without the dollar-sign you'd get a lot more, since there are quite a few packages whose names start with 'pi'.
<qense> try it
<qense> Does it work for everyone?
<qense> ok
<qense> The 'apt-cache' version of 'More Information' is 'apt-cache show'. To get the description of 'pi', use the command 'apt-cache show pi'.
<qense> You can see a lot of details here.
<qense>  Most of it isn't interesting, but please note the field 'Source:'. It gives us the 'source package', and bugs on Launchpad always have to be reported against the source package. So you can't file bugs against 'pi' on Launchpad, but you have to file them against the source package 'cln'.
<qense> 'Source: cln' means that the source package for 'pi' is 'cln'.
<qense> You see, when an application is compiled (translated from a programming language to computer language) and put into packages it can be put in multiple packages.
<qense> Example: we have the 'gnome-panel' source package for the panel you see in Ubuntu, but two of the many packages it generates are 'gnome-panel' and 'gnome-panel-data'.
<qense> cln is probably a mathematics library. A library is a collection of several functions/code snippets that can be reused by different applications.
<qense> At the bottom of the result of the command 'apt-cache show pi' you see the description and a link to the website of the project.
<qense> Now, lets install the package. This is done with the command 'sudo apt-get install pi'. You get promted if you want to install its dependencies as well.
<qense> In Ubuntu we split packages in several parts, which allows applications to reuse each others parts. APT automatically fetches dependencies when you install a package.
<qense> execute 'sudo apt-get install pi'
<qense> Does the installation goes correctly for all of you?
<qense> The package should be installed in a matter of seconds. If you want to use it: command 'pi'.
<qense> Do you have any questions about installing an application?
<qense> We've all got the chance to see π, now we want to remove 'pi' again. Execute the command 'sudo apt-get remove pi' to do so.
<qense> Hey! Do you remember the dependencies we installed at when we installed 'pi'? They weren't removed when we removed 'pi'!
<qense>  We don't need them anymore, so lets get rid of them. The command 'sudo apt-get autoremove' removes all dependencies -- so nothing you chose to install yourself -- that aren't necessary anymore.
<qense> however, beware when executing that command, because it might also uninstall other software
<qense> Most of it you probably don't need, because they're redundant dependencies anyway, but you should check them anyway.
<qense> you can always abort removing them by entering any other character than 'Y' when asked for confirmation.
<qense> Do you understand removing an application?
<qense> Any other questions so far?
<qense> OK, last stop: adding PPAs (and other software sources).
<qense> but first a question!
<ClassBot> Marceau asked: I had some problems with the regex ^pi$
<qense> <Marceau> QUESTION: I get the error 'unable to locate package', my full command was apt-cache show ^pi$
<qense> Marceau: That is because you can only use a regex when searching for a package.
<qense> A regex is a way of narrowing the possible results. However, when you use 'apt-cache show' you ask specifically for information of one package.
<qense> You have to know the exact package name for that, and that is 'pi' in this case.
<qense> Marceau: if you would be searching for gnome packages you could use the command 'apt-cache search ^gnome' to get all packages that start with 'gnome'. However, you still get several results here.
<qense> If you want to know more about say 'gnome-panel' you use the command 'apt-cache show gnome-panel'.
<ClassBot> Marceau asked: is there a way to see a version number with apt-get?
<qense> Marceau: good question. Yes you can. You should be able to see the version of a package when you use the command 'apt-cache show pi', but there it is hidden under a lot of other information,.
<qense> Another command is 'apt-cache policy pi'.
<qense> That command shows all different versions of 'pi' that are available form all your listed software sources.
<qense> There is an asterisk in front of the installed version.
<qense> back to adding software sources now!
<qense> Sometimes you want to get a newer version of an application, or you want to get an application that isn't available (yet) from Ubuntu's main software sources.
<qense> There are PPAs at Launchpad, but there are also non-PPA software sources, like Google's and Dropbox'.
<qense> I'm using the Getting Things GNOME PPA as an example here, but you can use any PPA you want.
<qense> The Getting Things GNOME daily builds PPA can be found at <https://launchpad.net/~invernizzi/+archive/gtg-daily>. Its PPA string is 'ppa:invernizzi/gtg-daily'. Remind that.
<qense> you don't have to use this PPA if you don't want to.
<qense> First the graphical way: you need to get launch 'Software Sources'. There are multiple ways to get there.
<qense> You can go to System->Manage->Software Sources.
<qense> In the Ubuntu Software Centre you can go to Edit->Software Sources.
<qense> In Synaptic go to Preferences->Repositories.
<qense> Have you all launched Software Properties?
<qense> Or Software Sourecs
<qense> Software Soures
<qense> ahem
<qense> nvm
<qense> All the three ways mentioned above will give you the same window. In that window, go to the tab 'Other software' and press the 'Add' button. Normally the strings you paste in here look something like 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main'.
<qense> or deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free main
<qense> However, in order to make it easier for you add a PPA, the PPA strings are also accepted.
<qense> Paste the PPA string -- 'ppa:invernizzi/gtg-daily' in the Add dialogue.
<qense> and press OK
<qense> Next you need to download its GPG key file (GPG keys are used to verify the authenticity of packages) from <http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x3A6999133B6742CEAF7892AEFDC5315E8E9775D1&op=index>.
<qense> You can find the link to GPG keys under the heading 'Signing key:' in the 'Technical details about this PPA' section of the PPA's information page.
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<qense> Safe the key as a text file.
<qense> In Software Sources or Software Properties go to the 'Authentication' tab and press the 'Import Key File' button. Navigate to the key file you just downloaded and import it.
<qense> When you close the Software Properties window it asks you to reload the local copy of the catalogue of available software. Press 'Reload'.
<qense> The other way, the command line way is much faster:
<qense> To add the Getting Things GNOME PPA to your software sources execute the following command:
<qense> 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:invernizzi/gtg-daily'
<qense> and then reload the local software catalogue with
<qense> 'sudo apt-get update'.
<qense> The GPG key was automatically fetched by the first command.
<qense> Everyone got that?
<qense> When you go the the Ubuntu Software Centre you should now see the PPA appear in the left sidebar. You might also have updates available in the Update Manager.
<qense> Alternatively you can also update your system with the commands 'sudo apt-get upgrade' or 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. However, please be very careful when using the last command since it might remove vital system packages if you don't know what you're doing and  a bad update has been released, or a non-bad update isn't fully released yet.
<qense> OK, this was all I wanted to tell. Any questions about PPAs, or package management in general?
<qense> How was the session? Easy to follow? Too much information or too little? Too fast or too slow?
<qense> thank you all
<qense> This was this session! Thank you for attending. If you've got any questions left, or come up with questions later, feel free to PM me or go the the IRC support channel #ubuntu . You can also mail me at <qense@ubuntu.com>.
<qense> I won't be in the #ubuntu IRC channel, but there are a lot of very helpful other people there.
<ClassBot> XuMuK40 asked: thank you, qense, everything was clear
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> theneoindian asked: I tried to remove a kde app with apt-get remove and almost all other kde apps are removed with it . can u comment on dat ?
<qense> theneoindian: What KDE application did you try to remove?
<qense> theneoindian: The application you tried to remove might have been required by other vital KDE components.
<qense> theneoindian tried to remove KTorrent.
<qense> it could have been that the removal of ktorrent removed kubuntu-desktop.
<qense> Kubuntu-desktop depends on the core KDE packages, but without kubuntu-desktop installed those dependenceis are not necessary anymore.
<qense> They are marked for removal because they weren't installed manually.
<qense> list dependencies with apt-cache depends package name
<qense> other way around "apt-cache rdepends package"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Ubuntu Equivalent Programs - Instructor: leogg
<Pendulum> Thanks qense!
<Pendulum> Next up is leogg to talk about Ubuntu Equivalent Programs
<Pendulum> Leandro Gómez is a system engineer and free software advocate from Uruguay. He currentlly lives in Nicaragua and is one of the six members of the Ubuntu LoCo Council.
<leogg> Thank you Pendulum!
<leogg> Hello and welcome everyone!
<leogg> My name is Leandro Gómez and I'm here today to talk about applications on Ubuntu that can replace commonly used applications on Microsoft Windows or Mac OS X.
<leogg> This session is aimed at users that have recently switched or are considering switching to Ubuntu.
<leogg> Many of the applications I'm going to present today are cross-platform.
<leogg> That means that they can be run on Ubuntu, or Microsoft Windows, or Mac OS X.
<leogg> The cool thing about this (for those of you who haven't made the transition yet) is that you can try all these open source applications on your non-free operating system.
<leogg> That makes a smooth transition from your proprietary operating system to Ubuntu.
<leogg> I'm going to start with some basic applications included on a standard installation of Ubuntu.
<leogg> OpenOffice.org
<leogg> I'm sure most of you have used or heard of this office productivity suite.
<leogg> OpenOffice.org (or OOo for short), was developed by Sun Microsystems and the OOo community. OpenOffice.org has been acquired recently by Oracle.
<leogg> OOo is a modern, full-featured, free and open source office productivity suite, and a great replacement for Microsoft Office and iWork.
<leogg> The suite includes a word processor (Writer), spreadsheet (Calc), presentation software (Impress), database (Base) and a basic drawing and vector graphics editor (Draw).
<leogg> These applications are equivalent to Microsoft Word, Excel, Powerpoint and Access.
<leogg> One of the biggest fears people have when switching to Ubuntu is that their friends and colleagues at work won't be able to exchange documents with them.
<leogg> OOo is able to read and write in numerous formats, including -of course- Microsoft Office propietary formats.
<leogg> You can open a Microsoft Word document, make changes in it with OOo Writer, and save it as a Microsoft Word document, or as a standard OOo document (ODF).
<leogg> ODF, or Open Document Format, is the default file format for all OOo documents, and approved as a mandatory standard by a significant amount of countries, including the USA, United Kingdom, many countries in the EU, Brazil, South Africa, etc.
<leogg> OOo is included on the Ubuntu Live CD and is installed by default.
<leogg> http://www.openoffice.org
<leogg> Some derivatives of Ubuntu doesn't include OpenOffice.org.
<leogg> That's the case of Xubuntu and Lubuntu.
<leogg> Both of these derivatives are aimed at low-specs PC's, and requires applications that doesn't consume much RAM.
<leogg> Two of the most popular replacements for OpenOffice.org are Abiword and Gnumeric.
<leogg> Abiword is a word processor included in Xubuntu and Lubuntu.
<leogg> It's very fast and light and has some cool features such as collaborative edition of documents using TCP or Jabber/XMPP.
<leogg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abiword
<leogg> Gnumeric is a lightweight, yet powerful, spreadsheet application.
<leogg> It has most of the features included in Calc, and more. Gnumeric can export documents to OOo, Excel and LaTeX.
<leogg> Gnumeric is famous for its precision.
<leogg> Gnumeric is part of the GNOME Office suite, developed by the GNOME community.
<leogg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnumeric
<leogg> Both of these applications are available in the official repositories and can also be installed in Ubuntu using Synaptic or the Ubuntu Software Center.
<leogg> Another application that all (or most) users needs is a web browser.
<leogg> In Ubuntu we have a lot of applications to choose from.
<leogg> The default web browser is Internet Explorer in Windows and Safari in Mac OS X.
<leogg> The default web browser in Ubuntu is Mozilla Firefox.
<leogg> Firefox is very popular and can also be found on numerous Windows and Mac computers.
<leogg> Many people complaint about Firefox being very resource hungry.
<leogg> It may be true, but the availability of thousands of plug-ins that brings additional functionality to the Firefox web browser, is priceless.
<leogg> If you want a lightweight web browser, you can always try Chromium, the open source fork of the Google Chrome web browser.
<leogg> Other options include Epiphany and Galeon, web browsers for the GNOME desktop, or Konqueror, the KDE web browser and file manager (great choice if you're using Kubuntu).
<leogg> You can also try Midori, a lightweight web browser based on WebKit, or Kazehakase, that can use either Gecko or WebKit as its rendering engine.
<leogg> And if you feel super geeky, take a look at ELinks, a text based web browser for your terminal.
<leogg> http://www.elinks.cz/
<leogg> And while we're talking about web applications, let's take a look at what options you have for instant messaging.
<leogg> Ubuntu uses Empathy by default.
<leogg> Well... not Ubuntu, GNOME does. :)
<leogg> Empathy is an instant messaging application supporting text, voice, video and file transfers.
<leogg> Empathy supports many different protocols, including: MSN, AIM, Google Talk, Yahoo!, Facebook, ICQ, etc.
<leogg> That means that you don't need to have multiple messaging applications installed for all the different protocols/services.
<leogg> With a single application you can chat with all your friends and family. It doesn't matter what protocol they're using, you'll have them all in a single window.
<leogg> Another excellent application for instant messaging in Ubuntu is Pidgin.
<leogg> http://www.pidgin.im/
<leogg> If your contacts use the MSN network exclusively, you can try aMSN, or Emesene. Beware that these apps aren't multi-protocol, they only support MSN.
<leogg> http://www.amsn-project.net/
<leogg> http://www.emesene.org/
<ClassBot> IdleOne asked: Could you explain the difference between Google Chrome browser and chromium-browser that is available in the Ubuntu repos?
<leogg> IdleOne: Chromium is free as in freedom.
<leogg> IdleOne: Google Chrome has a dual license. BSD with some proprietary bits.
<leogg> IdleOne: I've only used Chromium, but AFAIK they both share (almost) the same code.
<leogg> IdleOne: The proprietary bits aren't included in Chromium, of course.
<ClassBot> ech0tk asked: Why choose Empathy over Pidgin?
<leogg> ech0tk: It's a matter of choice.
<leogg> ech0tk: I like Pidgin more, but I'm getting used to Empathy, so... :)
<ClassBot> mohi57o9 asked: I am not able to change the status in pidgin. Is there any package error? I am using Lucid Lynx
<leogg> mohi57o9: Please try the #ubuntu channel for support :)
<ClassBot> Nandu201 asked: I am not able to transfer files using pidgin.Is there any solution to rectify it?
<leogg> Nandu201: Same as above :p
<leogg> Ok, let's move on...
<leogg> Let's talk about software for more specific needs.
<leogg> In almost every talk I have given about Ubuntu, people ask about applications for designing.
<leogg> There's a common perception that Ubuntu (or Linux as a whole) is not suited for graphic design.
<leogg> People that know their stuff buys a Mac, or install the latest Adobe design suite on their Windows box.
<leogg> I'm not a designer, but I've made tons of stuff for my local community;
<leogg> Web buttons, huge printed banners, t-shirts, stickers, CD labels, posters, flyers... all of it using only free and open source software on Ubuntu.
<leogg> You can see some of my stuff at http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/users/leogg
<leogg> Feel free to download the artwork, improve it and pass it on! :)
<leogg> The GIMP is an image editing and processing application equivalent to Adobe Photoshop.
<leogg> In my opinion, The GIMP has always been underestimated.
<leogg> It's not as pretty as Photoshop, but it's a very powerful tool with a lot of cool plug-ins.
<leogg> And yes... it's cross-platform too!
<leogg> http://www.gimp.org/
<leogg> Inkscape is a free vector graphics editor and the open source equivalent to Adobe Ilustrator or Corel Draw.
<leogg> I must say that I just love Inkscape!
<leogg> Inkscape is very intuitive and easy to use. There's also a lot of tutorials for Inkscape out there, so it's quite easy to learn.
<leogg> I recommend http://screencasters.heathenx.org/
<leogg> Übercool!
<leogg> The official website of the project is at http://www.inkscape.org/
<ClassBot> eviltux asked: Does linux software work on Mac? I have heard that Ma uses Unix.
<leogg> eviltux: Most of the apps I've mentioned are cross-platform, so they will work on both Linux and Mac.
<ClassBot> IdleOne asked: Can I get all these programs from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<leogg> IdleOne: Yes!
<leogg> I'm going to name a few more applications that I use on a daily basis, and that are pretty cool;
<leogg> Synfig Studio, a vector based 2D animation package.
<leogg> http://www.synfig.org/
<leogg> Scribus, graphic page layout and publication software.
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<leogg> http://www.scribus.net/
<leogg> Blender, for 3D modelling, rendering and animation.
<leogg> Blender has a high learning curve, but it's extremely powerful, and the results are amazing! (Be sure to check out Big Buck Bunny at the Blender web site ;)
<leogg> http://www.blender.org/
<leogg> Agave, a colorscheme designer for the GNOME desktop.
<leogg> http://home.gna.org/colorscheme/
<leogg> Screenie, a small tool for composing fancy and stylish screenshots.
<leogg> http://code.google.com/p/screenie/
<leogg> All of these applications are available in Ubuntu, and they're just a few clicks away!
<ClassBot> eviltux asked: I couldn't use Scribus for some reason. But the last time I used it was on 2008. Was there an update after 2008?
<leogg> The latest stable release is 1.3.3.14
<leogg> eviltux: January 2010
<leogg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scribus
<ClassBot> regi asked: Is there an opensource alternative for MS Visio?
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<leogg> regi: Yes! There's a lot!
<leogg> regi: You could try Dia, http://live.gnome.org/Dia/
<ClassBot> eviltux asked: Is there a development release channel for scribus? (channel such as repository)
<leogg> eviltux: Yes. The development release is the scribus-ng package in Ubuntu.
<leogg> Some useful links for finding free and open sources alternatives;
<leogg> http://linuxappfinder.com/
<leogg> http://www.osalt.com/
<leogg> If you have any questions, this is the right place to be; http://ubuntuforums.org/
<leogg> That's all from me... thank you very much and enjoy the rest of the day! :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Getting involved in the Ubuntu Community - Instructor: doctormo
<Pendulum> thanks leogg
<Pendulum> next is doctormo with Getting Involved in the Ubuntu Community
<doctormo> Hello everyone
<Pendulum> Martin Owens is an unemployed Free Software programmer specialising in design and art. He has been applying skills to the creation of educational materials, marketing materials and artworks for Ubuntu and is involved in Ubunchu and other media production projects as well as programming Ground Control and helping fix code in various places. He leads the ubuntu-us-ma loco team, writes a political blog and makes use of the tv a lot.
<doctormo> Thanks Pendulum
<doctormo> OK so we're going to be talking about the Ubuntu Community, what it is and how to get involved.
<doctormo> The first thing to know about the community is that it's big, very big, you won't believe how mind bogglingly big it is.
<doctormo> You might think it's far to the chemist, but that's just peanuts to the Ubuntu Community.... and so on.
<doctormo> the second thing is that while the community might ve roughly split by communication channel, it generally agrees to the same set of codes of conduct and orbits the launchpad system.
<doctormo> http://launchpad.net/
<doctormo> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<doctormo> Each community member starts off with making a launchpad account and then following the steps to agree to the code of conduct.
<doctormo> This just makes sure each member is polite, agreeable, forgiving and human with others in the community.
<doctormo> QUESTION: Who is Canonical
<doctormo> Canonical is a company which was started at the same time as the Ubuntu project, it has a symbiotic relationship in that Canonical does not run all that is Ubuntu and at the same time Ubuntu doesn't run Canonical. The best way to consider them is a large member of community.
<doctormo> And that's a note to take away, companies can join the community just as easily as people.
<doctormo> So once you've got your Launchpad account
<doctormo> And declared yourself a nice human being.
<doctormo> It's time to decide what it is in the Ubuntu community you'd like to get up to
<doctormo> There are many thing, the traditional activities have either been development where you would join mailing lists and irc channels, or support were you would join irc channels and forums.
<doctormo> http://lists.ubuntu.com/ http://ubuntuforums.org/
<doctormo> But these aren't the only communities any more, we have everything from art communities http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/ to the Ubuntu Women http://www.ubuntu-women.org/
<doctormo> And all are places to hang out, help others and learn interesting things.
<doctormo> So once you've got yourself involved in a few communities (and we'll go over some more in a few) how do you keep up with news and events?
<doctormo> You can keep up with the internal news of the ubuntu members by subscribing to Planet Ubuntu http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<doctormo> Alternatively you can read the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter which is a little more filtered and broken down for interest.
<doctormo> There is also sites for tips and tricks such as omg ubuntu: http://omgubuntu.co.uk/ run by this fellow British d0od.
<doctormo> You can also subscribe to mailing lists to simply lurk and read what's happening on a  specific topic.
<doctormo> As well as subscribing to a few of the announcement mailing lists.
<doctormo> The Ubuntu community doesn't stop at your computer though, it also extends into your local physical community.
<doctormo> We all need word of mouth to spread the message that there is some awesome software out here which is Free and easy to use.
<doctormo> For that we turn to Local Community teams, sometimes called LoCos
<doctormo> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<doctormo> I'm a member and leader of the Ubuntu Massachusetts Local Community http://ubuntu-massachusetts.com/
<doctormo> And we get up to all sorts of fun things, everything from quiet and impromptu Ubuntu Hours which are quick meetings at coffee shops, to large organised advocacy at events like Anime Boston.
<doctormo> The local community is where you can really get to know fellow Ubuntu users and programmers in person, as well as let your hair down and have some fun.
<doctormo> you don't have to be an Ubuntu member or a programmer to be in a LoCo team and you don't need permission to start one.
<doctormo> The idea of a Local Community is three fold a) to gather together people interested int he same thing, b) To educate and support others and do advocacy and be vocal about the issues and c) To have fun.
<doctormo> A responsible local community is not doing it's job right if there are tons of great advocacy but everyone is being worked like a dog. You need to have fun in all that you do and let others have fun too.
<doctormo> Find your local team and keep in touch with them, you never know when you can join in a cool activity.
<doctormo> A part of the Ubuntu community as you all probably know already is the Ubuntu Classrooms, in fact *ahem* these very rooms. There are classes running in these rooms all the time, sometimes there are organised weeks like this one, or next week's Developer Week, but sometimes there are classes which are more singular for a specific topic.
<doctormo> Ubuntu Membership and Leadership
<doctormo> Leadership is a place in the community that you can get to once you've found a project or community of people who need direction and help, it's a position of responsibility and commitment and leaders of everything from local community teams to forums are expected to sign the leadership code of conduct.
<doctormo> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct
<doctormo> Leaders must be polite like members, but more so. More forgiving, more human and because they are accountable, transparent in all that they do.
<doctormo> Membership
<doctormo> It is a status that is given to members who are shown to have given sustained and significant contribution to the community.
<doctormo> In exchange for their dedication they're allowed to have a place on planet ubuntu, an ubuntu email address and even ubuntu business cards.
<doctormo> The process of becoming an Ubuntu member is normally easy enough, you would add your name to the meeting agenda for the relevant council, create a profile on the wiki which explains what you've done and with who and then at the meeting you present your case. Council Board members then vote on your membership.
<doctormo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<doctormo> OK I will take questions now.
<ClassBot> eviltux asked: Is launchpad.net made by the Ubuntu community?
<doctormo> Launchpad was originally developed by Canonical Ltd for the purpose of supporting the development of Ubuntu and related projects.
<doctormo> But now is Free and Open Source software under the AGPLv3 license.
<ClassBot> IdleOne asked: Do I have to be a programmer to be a part of a LoCo? How can I help spread Ubuntu?
<doctormo> You don't have to be a programmer to be a part of any community in ubuntu, even programming projects are healthier with non-programmers being involved.
<ClassBot> jledbetter asked: Only members can have cards?
<doctormo> Only Ubuntu Members can have ubuntu branded business cards, your card may say that you do ubuntu work or services, but it can't be titled and made to look like it's an affiliate of ubuntu without membership.
<ClassBot> eviltux asked: what do we need to do to apply for an Ubuntu Membership?
<doctormo> Go to this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership make sure you read and understand what's involved and what'
<doctormo> s asked of you
<doctormo> Then follow the instructions I gave above.
<doctormo> OK everyone, if that's all the questions we've got
<doctormo> I'll start showing off some community work
<doctormo> http://doctormo.deviantart.com/#/d2tnm6x This is a collaboration between me in my role as ubuntu artist and Maco as member of Ubuntu Women.
<doctormo> http://gallery.ubuntu-ma.us/?g2_itemId=1151 This is a photo of us at Anime Boston showing off Ubuntu on a large TV screen and handing out lots of goodies.
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<doctormo> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/ This is a collaboration between Ubuntu-JP loco team and the translation teams in Ubuntu.
<doctormo> http://planet.ubuntu.com/heads/doctormo.gif <- this is me
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<doctormo> For the last 5 mins you are required to down as many pan galactic gargle blasters as you possibly can, I hear they're like being hit with a gold brick wrapped around a slice of lemon.
<doctormo> OK now that we're all drunk, Ta-ra luvs! See ya all next time!
<Pendulum> thanks doctormo!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Finding Helpful Resources - Instructor: starcraftman
<Pendulum> Now we have starcraftman with Finding Helpful Resources
<Pendulum> starcraft.man is a computer science student in Montreal studying at Concordia University. He's been a member of the community for a while contributing to documentation, the forums and beginners team among other things. He likes food and hockey, feel free to tip him a maple sugar cookie on the way out.
<Pendulum> You can find more about him on his wiki at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/starcraft.man
<Pendulum> Please note that he has quite a bit of information built into his session so I will endevour to answer any and all questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<starcraftman> Thanks Pendulum, hi everyone. This is going to be a fast session so keep up, I got a lot of material I wrote and I'll just be copying it over as we go.
<starcraftman> Section 0 - Introduction
<starcraftman> I'll be covering an important topic today. What to do when things go wrong. It happens to everyone and dealing with it correctly can save a lot of trouble.
<starcraftman> An overview of the material to be covered today is available on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/FindingHelp
<starcraftman> Take a moment and look over it while I continue with the introduction. At the end you'll notice a links section. I'll be mentioning these as I go, they are listed for convenience.
<starcraftman> As already said, I won't be taking questions till the very end if time permits. Otherwise, Pendulum will try and answer.
<starcraftman> Now on to presentation.
<starcraftman> Things go wrong. Especially when you can least afford it.
<starcraftman> The same way gravity unfortunately is still there when you wake up in the morning even if you were dreaming of flying.
<starcraftman> One minute you are typing away merrily on your word processor then.....
<starcraftman> [Insert program crash here with some profanity about lost work]
<starcraftman> Maybe you just finished installing some updates and wham!
<starcraftman> Some unknown error appears on screen and you don't know what to do.
<starcraftman> The first rule of getting help is DON'T PANIC. Incidentally, this is also written in big bold letters on the back of a certain book for Hitchhiker's trekking the galaxy.
<starcraftman> I'd say it's a very good first rule.
<starcraftman> The focus of this session will dealing with such problems like the aforementioned in a simple and effective manner. By the end, you should be able to gather simple information and on any problem and find help from the most appropriate resource.
<starcraftman> Section I - Preparing for Help
<starcraftman> The title sounds a bit silly doesn't it?
<starcraftman> You'd be surprised how just a few steps make all the difference finding good help.
<starcraftman> Mostly it will help you narrow the focus of your search. If you reach out to someone else on forums or in person, it's easier to bring them up to speed.
<starcraftman> The average user skips this step. Usually this is followed by an attempt to use bad or limited information to fix the problem.  The result is getting flustered. At this point they usually reach out to someone else, say on a forum or by email to a friend. This results in more annoyance as they answer many questions they didn't consider at first to give the expert necessary information.
<starcraftman> In the end, users can get very angry. I've seen it happen.
<starcraftman> Posting on a forum in a bad mood “My video is broken, FIX IT!” is not a good way to get help.
<starcraftman> Consider (as some may know) that the forums are staffed, moderated and questions answered by volunteers not being paid. None of above like seeing rants posted.
<starcraftman> If you speak like that to your tech friend, well, I don't think he'll be your friend after giving you the fix.
<starcraftman> More to the point, a lot of your time got wasted. You got upset. You also didn't resolve the problem given the time invested.
<starcraftman> This leads to rule 2 “Try to spend time solving a problem yourself before you ask other people for help. If you follow this common courtesy, then it will not be an imposition when you ask for help.” That's from community wiki.
<starcraftman> Section 1a – Analysis
<starcraftman> When something goes wrong, the first thing that's important to do is think what just happened? What was I doing? What crashed? What did I see?
<starcraftman> Get a piece of paper and a pen and immediately write the answers to those questions down. Write in plain language all the details, you may not think it's important but the person who helps you might disagree.
<starcraftman> Say for example evolution mail client just crashed, and there's a window that popped up stating so with an error and asking you to file a report. Take down the error, note what you were doing.
<starcraftman> If the error is a graphical one (like the error window popping up) you might want to take a screenshot of this.
<starcraftman> Screenshots are just a way of taking an image of the screen, works on Linux just like Windows. Push print screen on the keyboard. Doing so will open up a screenshot application (on any Ubuntu variant), from there save the image to your Desktop.
<starcraftman> You can try the button now if you like.
<starcraftman> We'll see what to do with this image later.
<starcraftman> Another helpful thing to do in advance of getting help is knowing your hardware (this can especially help with networking/graphics problems). An easy way to get a complete listing of your hardware is to use the following simple command in any terminal (open from menus Applications > Accessories >Terminal) and using the command:
<starcraftman> sudo lshw > ~/Desktop/hardware.txt
<starcraftman> This command creates a file called hardware.txt that you can open and browse on your desktop. It lists all components of your PC, CPU, RAM, Graphics card, Network interfaces, etc... There are a few commands that produce more precise output (like just listing PCI cards) but this covers everything with one shot.
<starcraftman> The similar commands are lspci, lsusb, lsbpcmia, all listing what the command is named.
<starcraftman> You can get more explanation on command line by attending their respective sessions.
<starcraftman> After jotting down this information and taking a screenshot we can proceed to play detective. Ask yourself what went wrong?
<starcraftman> Did the internet stop working for instance? That would be a networking issue.
<starcraftman> IT detective work involves narrowing things down through categories, you start at the top and work your way down specifying at each new level until the problem is clear.
<starcraftman> You might not have enough experience to solve it completely, but getting a start with what you know can go a long way.
<starcraftman> It's hard to say how much effort you should put in before moving on. Usually it becomes clear when you can no longer write or deduce anything else.
<starcraftman> One we go.
<starcraftman> Section 2 - Power Searching Google
<starcraftman> So the first stop is a search engine. I'll use Google for this example, any engine should work.
<starcraftman> The reason to search is another rule - If you're having a problem, 99.9% of the time someone else has had the same one and posted its solution.
<starcraftman> At this point, if everyone can go to www.google.com that'd be great.
<starcraftman> Or your local version if you prefer.
<starcraftman> Power searching is when you do more than simply type key words into Google. By default, each word is searched successively. For example, do the following three searches seperately in Google and see the difference:
<starcraftman> (Do following lines in google)
<starcraftman> DC Batman Robin Crusader
<starcraftman> “DC Batman Robin Crusader”
<starcraftman> DC OR Batman OR Robin OR Crusader
<starcraftman> The first time (first search with no quotes) Google searches for DC and finds all pages with references to it, then cross-references with all pages with Batman. The overlap becomes the new base and then further narrowed by overlap with Robin and Crusader. The search operation descends one word at a time, so the first word is most important and more general usually.
<starcraftman> When searching in Google “DC Batman Robin Crusader” you get 0 results (actually 1, an old pastebin of my speach), very different from before. In this instance, Google searched for the string (a computer science term referring to the quoted line) as a whole, the exact sequence of words in the order inside the quotes is simply never used (it is incoherent as a sentence after all). The last one returns well over a million
<starcraftman>  results.
<starcraftman> (I'll give ya moment to catch up, a bit of text to digest)
<starcraftman> Now time to get to the meat of this. Everyone go to Google homepage and click “Advanced” on the right.
<starcraftman> http://www.google.ca/advanced_search?hl=en
<starcraftman> Here's the advanced search page, a lot of people don't know about it. It is very handy.
<starcraftman> Immediately I'd like you to note the box at the top highlighted in blue stating “Use the form...”, here you will see the actual search string used when you enable all these advanced tricks. Look up every time you try something else.
<starcraftman> This means that this is the actual search you could use alternatively in the standard Google Search box, you'll see what I mean as I go.
<starcraftman> First two text boxes cover what I've already explained.
<starcraftman> The third is the Boolean OR search. This means that rather than only take the overlap (or intersection) between DC and Batman, a search for DC OR Batman would include all results from the individual searches for DC and all results from Batman. Rather than narrow down this really widens a search with every new result, use carefully.
<starcraftman> (that's why the OR search returned well over a million pages)
<starcraftman> "Don't show these pages" does exactly what it says, put keywords here and all pages with them will be subtracted from the search. Excellent at excluding specific things.
<starcraftman> "Search within site or domain" is another useful one. Your entire search is then confined to the site listed. You can also limit by domain, so .edu limits it to educational websites indexed by Google on the internet.
<starcraftman> Take a moment and play around with these modifiers to search, take note of the top line that shows how the modifiers are used. You can combine many, like a site search, all these words and language to customize.
<starcraftman> Now onwards, more explaining. "Filetype" does as it says and limits your search to an extension, say .pdf or .txt. Any extension is valid (though limited in the drop down, on a text search you specify what you want). Then you'll be looking for sites that have such files and match your criteria.
<starcraftman> Language and results are easy.
<starcraftman> Click on "Date, usage rights, numeric range, and more..." here you'll find even more advanced though less commonly used modifiers.
<starcraftman> These are mostly self-explanitory, you can check pages by date, search with numeric ranges (like price), confine it to a geographic region, search based on sites usage rights (click the link for more explanation on that, its outside my scope).
<starcraftman> At the bottom are page specific tools are interesting, first one lets you specify a page and google will find something similar. Second lets you identify pages that link to page x.
<starcraftman> One thing not here is wildcard modifier for search.
<starcraftman> * is the wildcard. Say I knew part of a word, say.... nvidia but I only knew it started with nvid. Searching nvid* produces nvidia as top result. It isn't always most useful given there might be words that complete the wildcard that you maybe don't want included.
<starcraftman> I don't have time to go into all of them. I will warn, don't be tempted to use too many. The more you employ the less results will appear. Often just one or two of these modifiers makes the difference.
<starcraftman> Say you have a video problem, you want to check whether other people have had trouble with it. It's an nvidia 8800GT. You know Ubuntu Forums usually has people posting about such things. You fill "ubuntuforums.org" in Site Search box, "nvidia 8800 GT" in all these words then search. Voila.
<starcraftman> I don't have time to cover all the nuance of power searching. I will leave you with a good site for those interested. http://www.googleguide.com/ . See the section start now that best applies to you.
<starcraftman> Another page to note is Ubuntu Search at http://search.ubuntu.com/
<starcraftman> As it says on its homepage, by default it only searches Ubuntu related sites like the Wikis and Forums.
<starcraftman> Though it doesn't have an advanced option per se, I'm pretty sure it supports most of the above function. You just have to do it manually via text modifiers.
<starcraftman> Section 3 - System Documentation and Wiki
<starcraftman> For this section we will cover Ubuntu's official documentation and how it can help.
<starcraftman> System Docs are the documentation that comes with any standard Ubuntu installation, these are accessible locally even without a net connection.
<starcraftman> On the main panel, notice the blue question mark. Please click it. If you don't have it, see System > Help and Support (KDE users open up K Menu and search for help, first option).
<starcraftman> Note: If your not on Ubuntu at this moment, you can't follow this part.
<starcraftman> Here you will find the documentation promised. It's a gem overlooked often by people in need of help. Feel free to click around.
<starcraftman> On the main page at the right you'll see some common questions. At the left is most of the main sections covered like "New to Ubuntu?", go ahead and click it, new options appear, pick what you like. You can always go back to beginning with the Home button (the house) on the Toolbar at the top.
<starcraftman> The documentation contains a lot of answers to common questions and introductory material you can read to understand Ubuntu.
<starcraftman> Do a test search and scroll to the bottom. You'll see repeat this search online, click it. Presto, you're back at search.ubuntu.com, nifty. I only just found that one.
<starcraftman> Feel free to click around, you can always get back to start with home icon.
<starcraftman> I'd like to note at the home page you can find the Free Support link, directing you to a lot of materials I'll talk about.
<starcraftman> A new project to mention quick is the manual project. It's a pdf that serves as a beginners tutorial, does offer explanations of many common things. While not a diagnostic tool per se it can be searched by contents and text search, see http://ubuntu-manual.org/ for more details.
<starcraftman> Next is the Wikis, we have two.
<starcraftman> The help wiki you'll be most interested in is at- https://help.ubuntu.com/ . The other site is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ . This second site I tell you to prevent confusion, it is primarily for organization of teams. Help.ubuntu.com as the name implies stores all the help documents. Use the first one, not the second.
<starcraftman> People often don't understand, these are official sites. They aren't like a wikia, a spin off by fans.
<starcraftman> So take a moment and go to https://help.ubuntu.com/
<starcraftman> Here you'll see listed the versions of Ubuntu still in support (i.e. 9.10, 9.04, these are links to their documentation). Clicking any of the versions will take you to an online version of the system pages, useful if you need it on the internet for reference.
<starcraftman> (if your not on Ubuntu at this moment, you can now browse system docs)
<starcraftman> Some people prefer the system docs in their browser, it's got a different feel. The content is to my knowledge exactly the same though.
<starcraftman> At the bottom you'll see a link on upgrade notes, useful for upgrades.
<starcraftman> More interesting is the community link, please click it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ < to be clear.
<starcraftman> This is the main wiki area it is maintained entirely by the community (folks like me) in an effort to document the software of Ubuntu and problems that arise. Browse all the information on the main page.
<starcraftman> The bulk of documentation is in English, it is however translated into other languages and available.
<starcraftman> See the "Getting Started with Ubuntu" section. Here is some beginner stuff you can read, there are also three subsequent sections underneath with useful links to stuff beginners need like Installation help and learning more information about their system.
<starcraftman> This is all good reading material even if you don't have an immediate problem.
<starcraftman> Next, have a look at the "Finding Your Way with Ubuntu" section.
<starcraftman> Say hello to Signpost, a recent innovation.
<starcraftman> Its aim is simple, to start with the general and try and narrow down to the right information.
<starcraftman> Like a virtual detective assistant, though it isn't perfect. It can help you get oriented.
<starcraftman> Click "get some Help", and click around some. It's fairly easy. Different sections have different focus, some on help, filing bugs, some for programmers. See what you need.
<starcraftman> Now lastly, search (top right). Say for example I'm having a video problem with my nvidia card. It won't display my maximum resolution. Do a quick search here for "video nvidia" and see what pops up. Or maybe I just want to learn a good way to backup my system... search for "backup system". Shameless plug,  top result is one of my pages. Good reading.
<starcraftman> Search will present you with relevant pages, as long as you know what you're looking for. If you do the preparation at the beginning this shouldn't be a problem.
<starcraftman> The community wiki is my preferred resource for a wide variety of problems. It's up to date and usually covers problems/software in a timely fashion. It is also good place to learn when you are interested in a piece of software.
<starcraftman> I'll take a little break here, have a little look around wiki area.
<starcraftman> There we are, hope everyone's caught up.
<starcraftman> Section 4 – Forums
<starcraftman> Next, www.ubuntuforums.org
<starcraftman> An excellent site, when in doubt posting here is reasonably certain to get you a good answer. There's an art to posting though, as well as a wrong way to do it.
<starcraftman> While I'm explaining, feel free to sign up, click Register at left.
<starcraftman> First let's look at the structure. The most relevant section is Absolute Beginners Talk. It's come to be a catch all for new people and just problems in general, it gets the most eyeballs. If you post here with reasonable amount of information problem is usually resolved in one or two posts.
<starcraftman> The next section is the Main Support Categories, it offers more specialized help for those with... more exotic problems. Advanced server configurations or some more obscure problems. It's less used by beginners and is less frequented by support people. I'd encourage you to stick with ABT unless you've posted there and not gotten a reply in a reasonable time.
<starcraftman> The remainder of the site is aimed less at support than discussion/development. You can peruse it at your own leisure.
<starcraftman> Time to discuss posting etiquette on the forums, what to do/not do.
<starcraftman> We have a full list of things you have to agree to at register I believe, this is just a rundown of pet peeves and things that really shouldn't happen.
<starcraftman> Don't TYPE IN CAPS OR with LOTS of exclamations!!!!! CAPS usually infer yelling and exclamations excessively used are annoying.
<starcraftman> Don't curse or insult other members offering help. If you wouldn't say it to someone standing next to you, it generally shouldn't be posted.
<starcraftman> Don't demand help in the title/topic like "Fix this or I'm leaving Ubuntu". We aren't prone to offering better help when threatened. This is an unfortunate practice by people who get frustrated, it also gets attention quickly. It is incredibly rude and doesn't make things easier.
<starcraftman> Don't post in the ABT, wait a minute then repost the same thread in different sections. This is annoying. Post in one section (I recommend ABT) and wait for response. It may take 10 minutes or 20, or more, no more than a few hours usually. If so, you can bump your forum post.
<starcraftman> A bump of course is just you replying to the post and pushing it back to the top of cue of threads so it is noticed.
<starcraftman> Now a few pointers to actual posting, you can click New Reply somewhere (doesn't matter where) to follow along (just don't submit please).
<starcraftman> Do NOT push submit on the post, this is just so you see the advanced features to posting.
<starcraftman> Incidentally, in case it wasn't clear, you need to be signed in to post.
<starcraftman> Do make your post title pertinent to your problem. If you don't have any internet on the machine then "I don't have internet" is better than "problem needs fixing". You don't need to convey too much information, just the general category of problem. Including the version of Ubuntu might also be good.
<starcraftman> To the left of title you'll find prefix, please select your version of Ubuntu. When it's solved, edit your first post and change the prefix to Solved.
<starcraftman> The solved tag is useful, it tells people searching the archives your problem was resolved. So they can rely on the proposed fix.
<starcraftman> This is nice, also goes back to one of the rules.
<starcraftman> I'd like to make a note here- to the right of the title is "Check if Already Posted". Please click this after writing in a title it will quickly search all previous posts for related information. Experiment with different titles. Often your question has already been answered. Don't be afraid to detour and read some of these pages, you can always return to new post and submit it.
<starcraftman> Just another way of preventing double posts, we get a lot of similar questions.
<starcraftman> In your first post, try to put as much information as you can. Now is the time to consult that page we wrote earlier. Explain what you were doing, what went wrong, and what you have since learned (maybe from wiki). Nothing's too small, at the same time, don't write pages.
<starcraftman> Take a note of the GUI at top of the forum reply, there is # button.
<starcraftman> This is for the code tag.
<starcraftman> people will often use it responding, if you want to post the hardware.txt file output use these tags. It stops the page overflowing.
<starcraftman> Otherwise a single post would continue for hundreds of lines and clutter page.
<starcraftman> Screenshots can be hosted at sites like http://www.imgur.com (and embedded) or as attachments to the post (scroll down on new post page, click Manage Attachments).
<starcraftman> Images hosted on imgur you just copy the forum link and paste in the body of reply. The attachments way automates this.
<starcraftman> When you're happy with your post, submit it. Someone should get back to you with instructions in a timely and friendly fashion.
<starcraftman> Some people ask how do I know the instructions will help? Or to trust the person giving? Well, there isn't a rule per se.
<starcraftman> I for instance have an almost 3000 post count, does that imply a user should trust me? I guess. Though when I started posting I only had a post count of 1, my knowledge has improved since but my advice was still usually helpful based on what I knew.
<starcraftman> The rule I'd say is, does it sound right and well explained? A person who knows their stuff should be able to convey relevant information and convince you it's the right thing to do.
<starcraftman> A few closing comments on the forums.
<starcraftman> It's a helpful resource, it harnesses the collective experience of thousands of geeks like me. Do remember we all volunteer for no pay.
<starcraftman> Also, a few helpful links you might enjoy are- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065
<starcraftman> A free beginners guide PDF to getting started.
<starcraftman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<starcraftman> A general launch point to many good forum guides written by people who know their stuff.
<starcraftman> I wrote the installation one for instance.
<starcraftman> Peruse them on your own. These links are good for general learning. Like the wiki.
<starcraftman> Section 4.5 - IRC (Real  quick)
<starcraftman> paultag (i think) is covering this later. I only want to point out that IRC can be used for support. Channels such as #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #ubuntu-beginners are all good stops. A good run down of channels and getting help is available here- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<starcraftman> don't click the #links, that will open IRC client to somewhere else).
<starcraftman> The page lists the channels, what they focus and how to fix her up. maco will give more details.
<starcraftman> Section 5 – Launchpad
<starcraftman> I'm going to try and make this brief, I don't want to cover ddecator's topic (see agenda for time), he's devoting a whole hour to launchpad.
<starcraftman> Launchpad is however the place to go when all of the above doesn't get you an answer. You have two choices.
<starcraftman> First is the answers section, see here- https://answers.launchpad.net/
<starcraftman> Launchpad Answers is basically a section designed to let the people working on the projects answer your question.
<starcraftman> Please note, you need to be signed up to use this site. If you want, you can sign up now in preparation for later with ddecator. A nice plus, any launchpad account is automatically an openID, can be used on other sites supporting such login.
<starcraftman> Say I have a problem with music playing in rhythmbox, so esoteric that none of the above resources helped.
<starcraftman> ose one project and type in rhythmbox. This takes you right to the project answer section. See if your problem is listed. If not, you can file a question here in much the same way as you would a bug (bug filing is last resort).
<starcraftman> Go to answers home, click choose one project and type in rhythmbox. This takes you right to the project answer section. See if your problem is listed. If not, you can file a question here in much the same way as you would a bug (bug filing is last resort).
<starcraftman> (oopsy)
<starcraftman> Click ask a new question and fill it out. Someone should get back to you in a reasonable time. (don't file a question at this time...)
<starcraftman> People are very active in the Ubuntu project answering the Answers section, you might consider posting there more generally before in a specific project like rhythmbox.
<starcraftman> The really last resort thing to do is file a bug report, that's basically requesting a dev to investigate a bug. This is a last resort thing, and only do it once you've verified the problem isn't listed in current bugs or gone away.
<starcraftman> ddecator will cover that in greater detail, know that lp is a good resource in any event. Takes a little exploring, but once you've poked around it's quite friendly to use.
<starcraftman> I'm more a doc person though, prefer the wikis. Hehe.
<starcraftman> That's it on LP, please stay tuned to later for more.
<starcraftman> Section 6 – Closing
<starcraftman> When confronted by a problem, stop and think. Don't panic.
<starcraftman> Write down all pertinent information that you know.
<starcraftman> Then use the right resource. I usually start with the system or wiki documentation. Or a Google search.
<starcraftman> http://search.ubuntu.com is fast becoming a favourite of mine to get quick answers as it indexes most of the good resources.
<starcraftman> If looking on your own fails to turn up help, I'd next suggest the forums or IRC. Search them carefully and if you can't find relevant info ask in ABT for help with all the information you know.
<starcraftman> Next if that doesn't work, see Launchpad answers/bug system as relevant.
<starcraftman> There's no hard fast rule, it's more of an experience thing finding good answers. The more you do it the easier it becomes. It's not too intimidating now I hope.
<starcraftman> Do please consider where the information comes from before doing anything, if you do a Google search and you find a lone blog post detailing an answer with no comments or any affiliation with Ubuntu that's been abandoned by the poster, you should hesitate.
<starcraftman> Thinking about the source of information is important. Above all don't blindly follow rm commands into your terminal and delete the root.
<starcraftman> I know it's a lot of information to absorb, I hope you've found it helpful.
<starcraftman> I have extra links I may not have mentioned on my outline as listed at the beginning. Click and browse them at your leisure.
<starcraftman> I made it with 10 minutes to spare this time, guess I can handle some questions now if there are any.
<ClassBot> eviltux asked: Is it possible to install packages for earlier versions of Ubuntu?
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<starcraftman> This is a bit outside the perview, you should see the package management one. It is generally not recommended to mix and match from different versions due to problems that can crop up. It isn't impossible though.
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Command Line Basics Part 1 - Instructors: _marx_, imbrandon
<Pendulum> thanks starcraftman!
<Pendulum> next up is _marx_ with Command Line Basics
<Pendulum> Mark Cox lives in Winston-Salem, North Carolina. He has made his living as a carpenter since getting out of the Army in '85.  He has been using Linux since 1998. Mark has been using Ubuntu since 5.04.
<Pendulum> He hopes to be unique by being the first Grandfather in recorded history to convert his grandsons to Ubuntu instead of the other way around. Mark's two oldest grandchildren were dazzled by "the cube" over the holidays.
<_marx_> Thanks Pendulum
<_marx_> Welcome everyone to Command Line Basics
<_marx_> When we use the command line we are using a shell. In this context a shell is the most basic way a user can interact with a computer's operating system kernel.
<_marx_> A shell is a piece of software. A unix type system can have many different shells installed.
<_marx_> The user can choose which shell they use. Most GNU/Linux distributions use the Bourne Again SHell (bash) as the login shell.
<_marx_> The again part is because the first iteration was called the Bourne SHell (sh).
<_marx_> Now in the first UUD this next line sparked some comments
<_marx_> Beginning with the 6.10 release Ubuntu began using dash (the Debian Almquist Shell) as the default system shell. The default login shell is still bash.
<_marx_> For this session we don't need to be concerned with the differences between dash and bash.
<_marx_> Today we will learn how to navigate the Linux file system, view the contents of a file, copy and rename files and directories, pipe output of one command to another, direct output to a file, install programs, navigate the internet all via the command line interface.
<_marx_> For our exercises today I will be using the Gnome terminal.
<_marx_> so I am assuming that you are using gnome. If you aren't just open a terminal or Konsole in KDE
<_marx_> I want to make opening a terminal a click or two faster so click Applications > Accessories and drag Terminal into your top panel. I'm not real familiar with KDE and Xfce so maybe just drop the icon on the desktop to create a launcher.
<_marx_> This creates a launcher that will start a terminal session without using the menu system.
<_marx_> Now let's open a terminal session, just click the icon we just created in the top panel.
<_marx_> Everyone have a terminal open now?
<_marx_> I'm going to try to remember to wrap all my command examples with quotes around them so just type whatever is inside the single quote marks.
<_marx_> Let's type our first command: 'whoami'.
<_marx_> Well now you know who you are!
<_marx_> That was an informative command, no?
<_marx_> So where are we? Let's use print working directory to find out; 'pwd'.
<_marx_> the concept of "where am I" is an important basic unix concept
<_marx_> Next let's see what files are here. To do this we'll list the contents with the list command; ls is list so type "ls".
<_marx_> eviltux, 'hostname'
<_marx_> I realize -chat isn't being logged but what just transpired there illustrates another important concept.
<_marx_> There always more than one way.
<_marx_> This will list the files in our current directory.
<_marx_> notice i said directory
<_marx_> Ah, if you are moving from a GUI oriented operating system a directory is the same thing as a folder.
<_marx_> To list all the files and directories that are here type "ls -a" The -a means all.
<_marx_> Interesting eh? You should see a bunch of files and directories with a "." in front of them.
<_marx_> These are called "dot files" or hidden files. Some are files and some are directories.
<_marx_> The -a addition is an option or flag for the ls command. Another is -l.
<_marx_> Let's try typing 'ls -l'.
<_marx_> This outputs a long listing which includes file permissions, owner and group, size and date accessed.
<_marx_> Now we can put two or more options together like 'ls -al'
<_marx_> or 'ls -alh'
<_marx_> the -h option makes the file size output more Human readable
<_marx_> Next we will move around the file system.
<_marx_> To move around the file system we use the cd command.
<_marx_> This command means change directory.
<_marx_> Everyone type 'cd /'
<_marx_> So where are we now? Well we are in the root of the Linux file system.
<_marx_> But exactly where are we? Let us use the pwd command to find out. Type 'pwd' to print working directory.
<_marx_> Well that just shows "/" so what is here? Let's type "ls" to find out.
<_marx_> Questions on ls, cd or pwd?
<_marx_> date
<_marx_> Okay let's go look at something interesting here. 'cd etc/init.d'
<_marx_> how many got a file not found error?
<_marx_> bash: cd: etc/init.d: No such file or directory
<_marx_> if you get that error you weren't in / when you did cd etc/init.d
<_marx_> Now let's get the heck out of here as this is all the startup scripts for your system.
<_marx_> not a good place to play around
<_marx_> Just type "cd" By default that will take you back to your home directory. Do a "pwd" to confirm.
<_marx_> To simply view the contents of a file we can use less, more or cat, which dumps the content to standard output.
<_marx_> Since we are now in our home directories we'll have to use the full path to a file in /etc to view it so let's try 'less /etc/init.d/gdm'
<_marx_> We should now all be looking at the gnome display manager startup script.
<_marx_> <eviltux> QUESTION: Can't we do: cat file.txt | less?
<_marx_> yes but that's redundant
<_marx_> and less will let you move up and down in the file with up and down arrow keys
<_marx_> Use "q" to exit less.
<_marx_> We're not going to get into editing something like this today as it is way beyond the perview of basic command line.
<_marx_> So let's move on to copying and renaming files.
<_marx_> Everybody go home with 'cd'
<ClassBot> suprengr asked: did someone remember to tell new users 'paste' is SHIFT Ctrl-V
<_marx_> now classbot kicks in :\
<_marx_> click the center button, or wheel or left and right at the same time
<_marx_> Let's make a directory to store our practice excercises "mkdir stuff" or whatever you would like to name it.
<_marx_> mkdir means make directory
<_marx_> List your home again and that directory should be there; now cd into it with 'cd stuff'
<_marx_> now there are of course several ways to create a file
<_marx_> perhaps the most basic is 'touch'
<_marx_> 'touch testfile' in /home/username/stuff
<_marx_> other ways include using an editor, example 'vim testfile' would create testfile and open it in the worlds best text editor
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<_marx_> Questions?
<ClassBot> libeviltux-dev asked: what would happen If I did this: echo "stuff" > testfile; tail testfile >> testfile
<_marx_> !q
<_marx_> oops
<_marx_> libeviltux-dev, you should have a file contaning two lines stuff and stuff
<_marx_> try it and see!
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<_marx_> i'm going to refill my mug before the next session starts, brb < 1 minute
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Command Line Basics Part 2 - Instructor: _marx_
<_marx_> who else is lazy?
<_marx_> my picture is in Websters beside lazy
<_marx_> so typing ls -alh is too much sometimes
<_marx_> yeah i'm that lazy ;)
<_marx_> bash has a handy feature called aliases
<_marx_> to see what aliases you have now do 'alias'
<_marx_> this will output all your aliases
<_marx_> mine looks like this...
<_marx_> mark@spinach:~$ alias
<_marx_> alias ..='cd ..'
<_marx_> alias a='ls -a'
<_marx_> alias l='ls'
<_marx_> alias la='ls -alh'
<_marx_> alias ll='ls -lh'
<_marx_> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<_marx_> alias ping='ping -c5'
<_marx_> alias sagud='sudo apt-get update'
<_marx_> the last one i'd forgotten about
<_marx_> and those have been customized so they won't be what you'll get on a stock installation
<_marx_> creating an alias is easy
<_marx_> df is a handy command (disk free); it shows the available space on your hard drive(s)
<_marx_> but it's output isn't very Human readable
<_marx_> so df -h makes nicer output
<_marx_> to create an alias for this do 'alias df='df -h''
<_marx_> now this alias will NOT be there when you log in again
<_marx_> or just open another terminal and it won't work
<_marx_> to make it persistent we have to edit our .bashrc file
<_marx_> again this is just one way
<_marx_> some distros have a .bash_aliases file
<_marx_> go home (cd)
<_marx_> and let's edit .bashrc
<_marx_> open it with an editor, preferably a cli editor since this is command line basics
<_marx_> example from /home/you 'vim .bashrc'
<_marx_> move down the file with the arrow keys to the alias section
<_marx_> in vim pres "i" to enter insert mode
<_marx_> add alias df='df -h'
<_marx_> press esc (escape key) to exit insert mode
<_marx_> then :wq or :x to save and quit
<_marx_> now open a new terminal and try the df command
<_marx_> hum my example doesn't include source...
<_marx_> if you add an alias to ~/.bashrc bash will not know about the new alias until you login again or source ~/.bashrc
<_marx_> sourcing that file is done by 'source ~/.bashrc'
<_marx_> okay where am i...
<_marx_> file manager for command line only environment
<_marx_> midnight commander rocks for this task
<_marx_> it is not installed by default
<_marx_> so to give it a test run we'll need to install it
<_marx_> the package name is mc so 'sudo apt-get install mc'
<_marx_> okay that was long enough for me to install it from a rather fast mirror
<ClassBot> libssd asked: Docs for Terminal Enhancements?
<_marx_> no clue libssd
<ClassBot> libssd asked: Re Terminal Enhancements. After sudo su, I should be root, but still get "You need to be root before going on"
<_marx_> what the heck if you don't know you don't know
<_marx_> again i'm not sure libssd I'd guess you need to set roots password
<_marx_> that is a guess as i'm not familiar with terminal enhancements
<_marx_> to start midnight commander just type 'mc'
<_marx_> mc uses the function keys to do various tasks
<_marx_> F4 will open and editor
<_marx_> the up and down arrow keys work as expected, moving up and down the list of files and directories
<_marx_> left and right arrow keys a little different, they will move you up and down the directory structure
<_marx_> so if we move down to that directory we made last hour "stuff"
<_marx_> when it's highlighted the right arrow key will enter that directory
<_marx_> <libeviltux-dev> QUESTION: How do you rename a file without MC?
<_marx_> mv (move) will rename a file
<_marx_> in mc F6 will open a dialog to rename/move a file
<_marx_> Questions?
<_marx_> should note here that mc can do sftp and ftp as well
<_marx_> although i seldom use that feature
<_marx_> okay how about a command line web browser
<_marx_> two come to mind lynx and links
<_marx_> i believe lynx is the older of those two
<_marx_> so let's try that one; 'sudo apt-get install lynx'
<_marx_> QUESTION: Any other way to play a file beside aplay?
<_marx_> oh many...but my old brain
<_marx_> mplayer is one...
<_marx_> sox another
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<_marx_> Questions? I'm out of script ask away yall
<_marx_> There is a survey for todays event at http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FJ697T7
<_marx_> please take a few minutes to give us your feedback
<_marx_> JFo, is in the house!
<JFo> o/
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: What is a kernel, and why do I need it? - Instructor: JFo
<_marx_> Jeremy Foshee is a part of the Ubuntu Kernel team.  He's the reason why the cam you bought from ebay is working.
<_marx_> He figures out what's wrong when you hit a kernel bug and makes sure the right people hear about it to get it fixed.
<JFo> hahaha
<JFo> :)
<_marx_> When he's not working on fixing up the kernel, he's started studying bass guitar.
<JFo> only just started :)
<_marx_> He also lives in the same state as I; North Carolina
<_marx_> er me
<JFo> Hi Folks, my name is Jeremy Foshee and I am the Kernel Bug Triager for the Ubuntu Kernel Team.
<_marx_> grammar nazi
<JFo> basically what that means is, I handle the thousands of bugs that are currently active for the kernel package in Ubuntu
<JFo> there are several things I hope to accomplish for you all today.
<JFo> 1) give a brief idea what the kernel is and why you need it (as the title of the class suggests :-) )
<JFo> 2) explain how the team works and how we are a bit different from the kernel upstream
<JFo> and 3) show you how you can participate in the kernel community both as a bug reporter and as a triager or community tester
<JFo> now then, let's begin shall we?
<JFo> The kernel has been likened to a traffic cop in a computer
<JFo> it is the but responsible for communications between software you have installed (like rhythmbox)
<JFo> and the hardware (like your CD player)
<JFo> in this case, the kernel loads a driver so that it can speak your CD players language as it hands it commands from Rhythmbox
<JFo> so drivers become something of a tool the kernel uses to speak to various different hardware
<JFo> as you can imagine, there are a number of things that can go wrong due to older kernels and newer drivers
<JFo> or old drivers on new kernels
<JFo> or even the wrong driver for a particular piece of hardware
<JFo> having said that, I want to take a moment and describe a new policy that the kernel team has developed to help us further identify the causes of issues and to get them resolved
<JFo> this is the 'no duplicates' policy
<JFo> in general terms, we have found that
<JFo> there are a great many of our bugs that seem related on the surface
<JFo> however, upon resolving a bug for one reporter
<JFo> we have found that there were many that were not solved due to slightly different chipsets
<JFo> so the Kernel Manager, Pete Graner, made the determination that duplicate bugs could potentially hide similar issues.
<JFo> now what this means for you and all of your colleagues using ubuntu, is that any bug you encounter related to the kernel should be filed by you.
<JFo> even if you find a bug that looks exactly the same. :)
<JFo> I know that this seems contrary to common sense, but I assure you that this will help us immeasurably
<JFo> any questions for me so far?
<JFo> ok, I'll keep going :)
<JFo> as some of you may be aware, there is an upstream for the Ubuntu kernel
<JFo> this is the kernel team headed up by Linus Torvalds
<JFo> there are other team members such as Ted T'so and Greg Kroah-Hartman, but Linus is the keeper of the master tree
<JFo> The interaction between the ubuntu Kernel team and our upstream is such that we do a great deal of what we call 'rebasing' from the stable tree as managed by Greg K-H
<JFo> we do this for a number of reasons, several being: To keep the kernel we use as close to the upstream kernel as possible so that we benefit from corrections in the code
<JFo> as well as security updates and hardware support
<ClassBot> Marceau68 asked: How would someone who is a beginner (uhh... me) know when to file a bug as a kernel bug?
<JFo> great question!
<JFo> the answer is a bit harder to give
<JFo> in some cases you won't know
<JFo> generally, if some software you are using fails, you would file it for that and when the maintainers of that software determined it was a kernel issue, they would reassign
<JFo> however we are also working to help identify when there is a kernel issue
<JFo> you will on occasion see a dialog that tells you there was a serious kernel problem
<JFo> in these cases you are given the opportunity to file a bug
<JFo> there are quite a lot of bugs that get filed for other packages and then sent to me
<JFo> so don't worry too much if you think you are doing something wrong, someone will always be around to help
<JFo> the kernel team itself works in a FreeNode channel. The #ubuntu-kernel channel
<JFo> so if you think you have  a kernel bug, you can ask in there for verification
<JFo> the folks on the team are always glad to help :)
<ClassBot> maco asked: when hardware is being stupid, should we file against the linux package and then let someone more knowledgeable in the ways of the kernel (*cough*you*cough*) sort out whether it's really hal's or pulseaudio's or whatever's fault?
<JFo> sure, but keep in mind that I am managing literally thousands of bugs
<JFo> so in most cases it is best to file for what you think it is versus just the kernel package :)
<JFo> it is always (sadly) easier for other bug supervisors to redirect than it has been for me to do so historically
<JFo> we have beaten back the sheer number of bugs in the recent past and I have some things happening that I cannot share yet that will help immensely
<JFo> but there is still much to do :)
<JFo> I'd like to take a moment and chat about the team
<JFo> historically, the linux kernel has been a scary place for non-developers or those hoping to gain insight of the inner workings of the linux kernel
<JFo> I can tell you from experience, there should be nothing scary about the Ubuntu Kernel Team
<JFo> they are some of the smartest and nicest people I have had the priviledge of working with
<JFo> understand, they are very busy, but I have never seen one of them look down on anyone or act in an angry manner to someone who was asking a question or trying to understand
<JFo> I have learned more from them since I have been here than in my years of reading and understanding the inner kernel workings
<JFo> so, moving on again :)
<JFo> The Ubuntu Kernel Team is different from our upstream in that we are 'Distribution Focused'
<JFo> this means that we are tasked with providing the most stable kernel possible every 6 months for a release of Ubuntu
<JFo> this also has an unfortunate side-effect of keeping us from working on very many bugs in the upstream kernel
<JFo> our feedback to upstream has been improving and we have made several major contributions to the upstream kernel, just not as many as the team would like to :)
<JFo> there is an ongoing plan to increase what we give back to the upstream maintainers
<JFo> so that should continue to improve
<JFo> the important designation here is that, in most cases, our bugs appear to go stale from a reporter perspective
<JFo> this is not an indication that there is not any work going on to address these issues
<JFo> simply that there is not enough opportunity to keep many of them up to date
<JFo> this is why you often see me asking for testing updates of issues I know have seen work when it appears that there has been nothing in the comments of the bug itself
<ClassBot> Marceau68 asked: I caught myself thinking about that very thing, Ubuntu's release schedule may very well stunt its growth. Too many releases forcing too much maintenance of already superseded software.
<JFo> sadly, I can't comment on the release schedule as it is outside my influence
<JFo> what I will say is that the 6 month release schedule gives us the opportunity to update kernels without heavy handed changes to userspace
<ClassBot> Marceau68 asked: Would you prefer a more spaced out release schedule then?
<JFo> I actually don't have an opinion there, as odd as that may sound :)
<JFo> I find that we get a great deal accomplished in the time we have
<JFo> but any change for less time or more would really make no difference to the team as it stands
<ClassBot> Marceau68 asked: Sorry... what is userspace?
<JFo> great questions Marceau68 :)
<JFo> so, in the kernel there are 2 types of permissions and execution space
<JFo> userspace and kernelspace
<JFo> this is mainly to provide a deeper level of security within the kernel
<JFo> especially as it relates to code execution
<JFo> as for a deeper understanding, that will have to wait until my planned triager summit, which I will chat about toward the end of the session :)
<JFo> so to conclude this point, we are very different currently than the upstream kernel maintainers
<JFo> but in some ways we are growing closer
<JFo> as mentioned in the upstream fixes we work on
<JFo> now then, I'd like to take most of this session to discuss how you can participate in the kernel community
<JFo> I'd also like to chat about some things I have coming up that should help you all participate with your LoCo teams in your areas
<JFo> I'll also give you some wiki addresses so that you can research these topics more :)
<JFo> As I stated earlier, there is no beginning knowledge level of kernel internals in order to help the team and myself
<JFo> we are always looking for more triagers as well as kernel testers and even patch writers, so you see there are all levels that can be attained as you move through your career or even hobby if that is what Ubuntu is for you. :)
<JFo> the first place you can look, if you want a deeper knowledge of the type of bugs that get filed against the kernel is in our wiki
<JFo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel
<JFo> one of our current goals for the Maverick development cycle is to update all our wiki information, so keep in mind that these pages are being updated :)
<JFo> kernel bug triage information can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage
<JFo> there is a wealth of information on these pages
<JFo> as well as our processes for doing things
<JFo> if you were interested in how the team works, these are the places to go
<JFo> This is another area in which to contribute
<JFo> if you see sentence errors or grammar, feel free to edit them :)
<JFo> I have also been working on a LiveISO testing image that we will hopefully be releasing this cycle
<JFo> it contains a small test suite that can run through a number of kernel tests.
<JFo> I'll be demoing that once it is ready :)
<JFo> It will be built from the daily Live ISO, so you will get the most up-to-date bits every day.
<JFo> the main reason we have yet to release it is due to the late inclusion of a firmware test suite that will enable us to identify bugs in BIOS
<JFo> as well as issues with firmware in general
<JFo> this will be a great tool to help us move forward with BIoS vendors in getting fixes to their hardware as needed
<JFo> once that is in place the ISOs should start building and we can get to the hardcore testing :)
<ClassBot> Marceau68 asked: How big a part of what is Ubuntu does the kernel represent? Is it the kernel - Filesystem - gnome - additional applications?
<JFo> it is a very large part
<JFo> without it there could be no Ubuntu
<JFo> the kernel is the core of any OS
<JFo> Microsoft has a kernel itself
<JFo> it is the key to dealing with the multitude of possible hardware combinations in the wild
<JFo> without that problem, I am certain that the kernel would be a much much smaller item :)
<ClassBot> yo2boy_ asked: What happens during a Kernel Panic?
<JFo> great question yo2boy_
<JFo> it depends on what has caused the kernel to panic :)
<JFo> most times the kernel will give us a log of what was happening when it panicked
<JFo> barring that, we can see in the dmesg logs what was happening immediately prior to the panic'
<JFo> in most cases it is due to the kernel receiving input that was not what it expected
<ClassBot> tagpaul_ asked: What scheme does Linux use for the memory management in userspace? Is there any code for setting up what page is currently loaded to try and avoid page faults?
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<JFo> tagpaul_ great question, and one that i am afraid falls outside my knowledge :)
<JFo> for that I'd have to defer to one of the team
<JFo> as I am under the impression that it sometimes changes between kernels
<JFo> but don't quote me on that :-D
<ClassBot> MrSpring asked: thought of adding "don't panic Mr. Mannering" to kernelcode ;)
<JFo> hahahaha
<JFo> nice
<JFo> any other questions?
<JFo> have I thoroughly confused you all? :)
<JFo> for anything else you all may have, I am always available in the #ubuntu-kernel channel on this server :)
<JFo> and I am always glad to help :-D
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> ech0tk asked: So to sum up, the Kernel is somewhat inbetween HAL and API?
<JFo> not necessarily ech0tk
<JFo> hal was a part of the kernel
<JFo> it's responsibilities were moved to a different tool
<JFo> but yes, the kernel is like a huge API
<JFo> thanks for all the great questions
<JFo> if you are interested in a bit deeper chat
<JFo> I'll be givving a session on Wednesday afternoon for Ubuntu Developer week
<JFo> this coming wednesday
<JFo> thanks everyone :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Accessibility Features & Programs - Instructor: Pendulum
<pleia2> Thanks JFo!
<pleia2> Just a quick reminder to folks that we have a survey for the day, once the day wraps up or you head out if you could take a moment to fill it out it'll help us make the next User Days even better :)
<pleia2> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FJ697T7
<pleia2> Now for our next session!
<pleia2> Penelope Stowe is co-leader of the Ubuntu Accessibility Team and member of the User Days Team. Penelope enjoys reading fantasy and sci fi novels, and is currently learning how to crochet. She's also active in Ubuntu Women and the Ubuntu NGO team.
<Pendulum> Hiya, as pleia2 said, I'm the co-leader of the Ubuntu Accessibility Team. My counterpart is Luke Yelavich (TheMuso for those of you more used to IRC).
<Pendulum> I focus on the outreach and documentation side of the team, while he runs the development side.
<Pendulum> This session isn't a how-to guide and won't go into a huge amount of detail into any one program.
<Pendulum> Instead, it should give you an overview of what's availible for accessibility tools in Ubuntu.
<Pendulum> I'll also give you some resources for where you can get help and find more information.
<Pendulum> This session will focus on GNOME-based accessibility features. GNOME has used at-spi as it's accessibility toolkit. Right now it is switching to Dbus/at-spi2.
<Pendulum> I am also focusing on programs that can be found in the Ubuntu Software Center in Lucid.
<Pendulum> This means there are programs that may have worked in older versions of Ubuntu, which aren't currently there.
<Pendulum> I'll also talk a little bit about a couple derivatives of Ubuntu which focus on accessibility features.
<Pendulum> Before I talk about specific programs, I want to talk about the Assistive Technologies menu, which can be found in System->Preferences -> Assistive Technology.
<Pendulum> This menu is where you can select your preferred accessibility programs and enable assistive technologies.
<Pendulum> You can use this menu to specify things such as how long to accept as a keypress, how to prevent accidental double clicking, and how quickly to respond to key presses.
<Pendulum> It's also useful for turning off and on sticky keys or specifying keystrokes to stand in for things you'd normally do with a mouse.
<Pendulum> This is also the menu you use to specify which programs you want for an alternate keyboard or as a screen reader.
<Pendulum> Okay, before I start talking about programs, are there any questions on the Assistive Technology menu?
<Pendulum> moving on
<Pendulum> The first set of programs I'm talking about are the text-to-speech programs.
<Pendulum> The most popular of these is the Orca, although it isn't strictly a screen reader, as it has other capabilities
<Pendulum> Orca includes a screen reader, magnification capabilities, and braille capabilities, so it is more than text-to-speech, however most people when you say Orca think of it as a screen reader.
<Pendulum> Orca was developed by the Accessibility department at Sun Microsystems, however, with the aquisition of Sun by Oracle, it has moved to community-development only.
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: I have had Ocra open a few times in the past,  wanting to set up a screen reader, since I like to play with text to speech sometimes on the computer, but I have never understood how to set up and use Ocra properly, so how?
<Pendulum> I hate to say it, but I don't know. I've never actually tried setting up Orca.
<Pendulum> (I don't need a screen reader and while it's on my "list of things to play with", I've not gotten there yet)
<Pendulum> and it looks like AlanBell has given one of my suggestions for getting help with that (I'll also cover towards the end resources for help)
<Pendulum> Orca can work with programs that include the at-spi toolkit including the GNOME desktop, Firefox, OpenOffice, and many others.
<Pendulum> More information about Orca can be found at http://live.gnome.org/Orca
<Pendulum> And, yes, it is named after the animal in the tradition of screen readers being named after aquatic animals. (The most well known is JAWS for Windows)
<Pendulum> Okay, any other questions about Orca?
<Pendulum> Another text-to-speech program is eSpeak. eSpeak is command line based.
<Pendulum> It supports quite a few different languages.
<Pendulum> There are several different versions of eSpeak including one specific to emacs.
<Pendulum> More information can be found at http://espeak.sourceforge.net/
<Pendulum> These are the two main text-to-speech/screen reader options in the Software Center
<Pendulum> Are there any questions about espeak or other questions about text-to-speech in Ubuntu?
<ClassBot> mhall119 asked: does the Ubuntu installer support text-to-speech for installs?
<Pendulum> It has at a couple points and I'm a little unclear of how well it worked in Lucid (seemed to work okay for some people and not at all for others)
<Pendulum> it was activated by a function key
<Pendulum> IIRC
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Is Windows really better than Desktop GNU/Linux for accessibility? Seems so, from someone that has used Gentoo that I  have IRC'd with in the past.  Plus how festival seems to be like Ocra, what is meant to be done with that?
<Pendulum> There are things that Windows and MacOS have that we don't yet (a well working voice regonition program is one of them)
<Pendulum> On the other hand, I've been told that these days Orca is just about as good as JAWS
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: The Gentoo user was blind,  and this is not really a question.
<Pendulum> There are a few programs, espeak is one of them, that I'll mention today that do also have Windows and/or MacOS versions
<Pendulum> any more text to speech questions?
<ClassBot> AlanBell asked: is there anything programmers should do to make their applications friendlier to orca?
<Pendulum> The biggest thing for desktop applications is to make sure your application can intigrate with at-spi2/Dbus
<Pendulum> that's the toolkit that allows the application interface with the assistive technology
<Pendulum> (that's a pretty good way of making sure your application plays nicely with most assistive technology in GNOME)
<Pendulum> any more questions before I move on?
<ClassBot> mhall119 asked: are there any assistive technologies for people with learning/developmental difficulties?
<Pendulum> Within GNOME I don't know of any that are specifically aimed as such, however, I know that Orca and some of the other programs are used by people with learning/developmental disabilities
<Pendulum> One thing that happens in the open source world is that other that specific hardware needs (such as integration with braile keyboards or USB switches), things are developed towards what the software needs to do, not why the person needs that software
<Pendulum> okay, moving on from text-to-speech, I'm going to quickly cover magnification software
<Pendulum> The two bits of magnification software commonly found in Ubuntu are gnome-mag and the magnification part of Orca
<Pendulum> and that's about all I have there :P
<Pendulum> Next I want to talk about alternate keyboards.
<Pendulum> These are programs which can be used to replace or augment a traditional keyboard. They usually directly interface with the mouse however the mouse may be controlled.
<Pendulum> The built-in alternate keyboard for Ubuntu is onBoard.
<Pendulum> It's a basic on screen keyboard.
<Pendulum> It includes everything except the function keys from a regular keyboard
<Pendulum> You click on the key or a sequence of keys and it inputs directly into whatever program you're working on
<Pendulum> Not only useful as assistive technology, it's rather useful for people using Ubuntu on a tablet
<Pendulum> (in fact, I find onBoard tedious to use with a mouse, but would probably be fine with it as a tablet)
<Pendulum> The other well known option for alternate keyboard capabilities is Dasher
<Pendulum> Which, for those of you who know me, I promise not to wax poetically about for the next 20 minutes ;-)
<Pendulum> Dasher, rather than having a keyboard set-up, is mouse controlled by hovering the mouse over the letters on the screen
<Pendulum> It also has predicitve text capabilities, which can be quite useful
<Pendulum> If you run Dasher from the Applications menu in Ubuntu, it prints the characters in its own text editor and you can copy and paste into other programs
<Pendulum> From the command line you can run " dasher -a direct " which allows direct input into other programs
<Pendulum> that said, direct input can be buggy and with GNOME's move to Dbus/at-spi2 this functionality may go away until Dasher encorperates this into its code
<Pendulum> There are also Windows and MacOS X versions of Dasher.
<Pendulum> For more information (including video and a way to try without downloading) you can go to http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/
<Pendulum> Any questions about Alternate keyboards?
<Pendulum> Okay, I'm going to move on as I'm a little worried about running out of time
<Pendulum> There are two programs in Ubuntu that help with alternate mouse controls
<Pendulum> MouseTrap allows headtracking using a webcam to control your mouse
<Pendulum> MouseTweaks works with the Assistive Technologies menu to give the ability to allow the mouse to "click" even if the mouse user can't actually make the motion that allows a mouse to click normally
<Pendulum> And now the topic that everyone asks about (and is one of the things that got me involved with the accessibility team): Voice Recognition software
<Pendulum> The short answer is that there are hacks and there are programs that sort of work, but there aren't great results for voice recognition in Ubuntu
<Pendulum> The only voice recognition software in the Software Center is Julius
<Pendulum> (and it's not listed in the assistive technology section so you have to search for it and know it's there)
<Pendulum> Julius was originally developed in Japanese and is being ported to English
<Pendulum> Unfortunately, as it's not finished software, the documentation is lacking
<Pendulum> I've spent several hours trying to figure out how to make it work in the last couple days with no success
<Pendulum> The other thing which has worked for some Ubuntu users is to run Dragon Natural Speaking under Wine
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Why isn't it where people are going to look for such a program, in the Software Centre?
<Pendulum> I wish I knew. I'm going to file a bug on that once I figure out who to direct it to :-)
<Pendulum> Any other voice recognition questions?
<Pendulum> Okay, those are the major groups of accessibility programs and what's availible in Ubuntu
<Pendulum> now I want to talk quickly about Ubuntu derivatives which focus on accessibility (or have some relevence)
<Pendulum> probably the biggest of these at the moment is Vinux
<Pendulum> Originally started to be optimised for blind and visually impaired users, as of this cycle all possible accessiblity additions or changes are going to be tested in Vinux first
<Pendulum> for more information: http://vinux.org.uk/
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<Pendulum> Another one that's being talked about in the GNOME community quite a bit at the moment is Guadelinux- a11y edition
<Pendulum> This is a Spanish-language derivative and the a11y edition will have its first release in November
<Pendulum> Finally, we have Qimo4kids, which mhall119 developed partially as a way to create something that would be easy for kids with developmental disabilities to use
<ClassBot> mhall119 asked: are there any assistive technologies for the deaf?  To let them know about sounds being played, for example?
<Pendulum> no, and from talking to Deaf friends, they don't generally see the need as most sound alerts can be set to be visual alerts instead or as well
<Pendulum> okay really quickly, where to get help:
<Pendulum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<Pendulum> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility (out of date in process of updating)
<Pendulum> The Accessibility section of Ubuntu Forums
<Pendulum> #ubuntu-accessibility
<Pendulum> ubuntu-accessiblity@lists.ubuntu.com
<Pendulum> also, the ubuntu accessibility team is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team
<Pendulum> The Gnome A11y team is also often useful: gnome-accessibility-list@gnome.org & http://projects.gnome.org/accessibility/
<Pendulum> Finally, the Accessibility team is kicking off a survey of computer users with disabilities to see what their needs are and so we can create personas to give to developers to develop to "people" not just nebulous ideas of accessibility
<Pendulum> Ubuntu Accessibility Team survey: http://access.libertus.co.uk/ (anonymous version) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Personas/Survey (wiki version to be e-mailed)
<Pendulum> please pass it around!
<pleia2> Thanks Pendulum! :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Using IRC - Instructor: IdleOne
<pleia2> Another reminder: We have a poll about the day to collect feedback, so please fill it out after the day when you have a chance so we know how to make things better :) http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FJ697T7
<pleia2> Next up we have IdleOne to talk about Using IRC
<pleia2> John Chiazzese is a member of the Ubuntu IRC team, the Quebec LoCo and has helped with translations projects, plus he's got an Ubuntu Tattoo!
<IdleOne> Thank you pleia2 :)
<IdleOne> What no link to my tattoo? :P
<IdleOne> Hi! My name is John Chiazzese. I am an Ubuntu member and OP in #ubuntu. This is the first User days session I have ever done. Hold on to your hats and please prefix any questions with QUESTION:
<IdleOne> I'll try to answer as many as I can. This session is going to be a basic intro to IRC.
<IdleOne> So lets start with what freenode is
<IdleOne> - freenode provides discussion facilities for the Free and Open Source Software communities, for not-for-profit organizations and for related communities and organizations such as Ubuntu, If you want to read more about Freenode see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml.
<IdleOne> Basically that means freenode is here to help us help you to help us :)
<IdleOne> On IRC a chat room is called a channel, they are usually descriptive names of what the room is used for. #ubuntu for example is the Ubuntu support channel. There are a ton of ubuntu irc channels you can see a list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IdleOne> How do I join a channel?
<IdleOne> To join a channel you would issue the /join command: "/join #ubuntu" without the quotes will open up a new tab (provided you are using a GUI client).
<IdleOne> A list of IRC clients can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC Clients
<IdleOne> freenode also offers a webchat client http://webchat.freenode.net/ if you rather not install a dedicated IRC client.
<IdleOne> Open up the Software Center and search for IRC and it should list a few different clients you can install.
<IdleOne> Most if not all channels will have a Topic set. Usually they include important information about the channel, links to wiki pages and such. it is very IMPORTANT  to read these topics
<IdleOne> When you join a channel, a lot of times a new user will enter a  channel and start chatting away and get themself kicked or banned because they asked the wrong question or started talking about a topic that was not relevant to the channel
<IdleOne> In ubuntu IRC channels we try to direct the user to the proper channel.
<IdleOne> There are rules in EVERY channel, these rules are set by the channel staff or OPS short for Operators. Just because #channelX allows you to do something does not mean that #channelY does. READ THE TOPIC!
<IdleOne> ubuntu IRC channels have a set of guidelines that we ask all user to follow. You can read them @ http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> Ok, there are some basic channel/user modes I am going to tell you about. I am not going to cover every possible mode. I don't know them all myself
<IdleOne> +v or voiced is a mode that is set on a user when they join a channel, it is normally used in conjunction with the +m or moderated mode that is set on the channel.
<IdleOne> #channelX is set to +m all user who join the channel need to be set to +v or you will be unable to send messages to the channel.
<IdleOne> in a case like the above one there is usually a bot or robot that does this automatically and the user doesn't have to do anything
<IdleOne> +o or operator is used by channel staff so that they can manage the channel, set topic, channel modes such as +m, you can recognize a +o by the @ in front of their nickname.
<IdleOne> Xchat uses a green dot to identify the user as +o, yellow dot is +v, if you don't have a dot next to your nick you are dotless :P.
<IdleOne> On freenode it is recommended that OPS don't keep the +o flag on longer then needed and in ubuntu channels you will notice that you don't often see any +o users, that is because in the past +o was used as a status symbol on other IRC networks and it creates a class system. freenode and ubuntu are not about anyone being better then anybody else. We all have something to offer to the community!
<IdleOne> There are many other channel/user modes and you can find a list here http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<IdleOne> No Questions?
<IdleOne> I must either be boring you or doing a great job :)
<IdleOne> NickServ
<IdleOne>  NickServ is a service provided by freenode so a user can register their nickname. You can get more info by typing /msg nickserv help register or by going to http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<IdleOne> NickServ is also used on many other networks and basically works the same way.
<IdleOne> It's a good idea to register your nick, it is how the rest of us will know you and registering it ensures that the next time you connect to freenode you will be able to use the same nickname. It is Free, takes only a couple of minutes to do and will avoid your nick being used by someone else.
<IdleOne> meebey: brought up a good point. There are a lot of different Networks, freenode is just one. EFnet, DALnet, Undernet and thousands of others
<ClassBot> meebey asked: what is the difference of a server and network? say you can't find a channel because they are on the wrong network..
<IdleOne> You can find other networks in your clients Network config section. on Xchat you would click Xchat > Network List and that will open a window with a pre populated list of networks. You can then select one and connect to it. Ubuntu does all of it's "official" irc work on freenode irc.freenode.net
<ClassBot> Sodlig asked: So NickServ equals to Quakenets 'Q'?
<IdleOne> Sodlig: I haven't used Q in many many years but yes I believe so
<ClassBot> LjL asked: Sometimes I'm told that i need to identify with NickServ in order to join #ubuntu - other times, that doesn't happen. How come?
<IdleOne> LjL: that is because sometimes #ubuntu needs to be set to +r or registered users only. On IRC there is a small group of annoying users who like to join channels such as #ubuntu and spam or flood the channel. We use +r to help protect the channel when that happens
<IdleOne> By small group I mean a bunch of immature people who have nothing better to do then cause havoc
<IdleOne> ChanServ
<ClassBot> Marceau asked: Which IRC client would you recommend for Gnome flavored ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Marceau: I prefer Xchat there are two available in the repos xchat-gnome and xchat-common. I use -common
<IdleOne> there is a client list here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC Clients and probably many more then are on that list
<IdleOne> So ChanServ
<IdleOne> Chanserv is similar to Nickserv but is used for registering and managing channels on freenode by channel staff for much of the channel operations. Chanserv is also used to gain +o or operator status or "give" +v voice to users in the channel. More information on this can be found here http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<IdleOne> I don't have much else to say about chanserv so yeah, see the link :)
<IdleOne> ubottu and family
<IdleOne> ubottu is a bot, robot. A program that gives us information on request and pretty much anything else you can program a robot to do.
<IdleOne> ubottu knows so much about Ubuntu it is a wonder she doesn't write a book. you can use ubottu to get information on almost anything ubuntu related.
<IdleOne> To use ubottu type "/msg ubottu help" without quotes and she will respond to you with some helpful information. Please keep in mind that ubottu does not know everything, yet, if you find a topic that is missing you can request information be added to the bot by doing "/msg ubottu XYZ is XYZ are the last 3 letters of the alphabet"
<IdleOne> I say she because ubottu knows who she is, ask her.
<ClassBot> LjL asked: Is there a way I can search for or see a list of the things ubottu knows, so I don't have to hunt?
<IdleOne> LjL: you can search ubottu here http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi and also get usage information here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> there is also #ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> You can ask BestBot about what the best app for a certain function is
<IdleOne> example: BestBot What is the best irc client?
<IdleOne> and bestbot will give you a list
<IdleOne> Asking a support question in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> joining a channel and doing HELP! or HELP ME! or HELP ME it doesn't work!!!!!!!!!. All great examples of how NOT to ask for help.
<IdleOne> A properly formed question with as much info as you can provide will get you the best possible answer.
<IdleOne> I
<IdleOne> want to install
<IdleOne> Xchat
<IdleOne> How can i do this?????
<IdleOne> This is the worst possible way to ask a question, granted you gave the info needed to answer you but you spread it out over 4 lines. Avoid using the ENTER key as punctuation.
<IdleOne> " I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and would like to know how to install Xchat?" this is a proper,polite,clear, NOT ANNOYING way of asking a question.
<IdleOne> Notice I also mentioned the version of Ubuntu I am running, in this case  it does not actually make a difference because the method of installing is pretty much the same in all Ubuntu versions but it can be a very important bit of information for other applications. paultag is going to get into finding and installing apps in his session coming up next.
<IdleOne> Patience is mandatory in any help forum but especially on IRC. There may be 1500 users in a channel which is common in #ubuntu but that does not mean they are all active at the moment and the users who are active may not know the answer to your question, fortunately ubuntu has some tools to help you while you wait. https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org are both great places to search for solutions and also to offer solutions.
<ClassBot> MurielGodoi asked: Anyone logged in the channel has permissions to add new informations to ubottu?
<IdleOne> A little note to Helpers: The community appreciates all the help in can get. Personnaly when I help someone I try to not give my personal opinion about an application. In this session I am using Xchat a lot as an example but there are plenty of other IRC clients that may be better "For You"
<IdleOne> MurielGodoi: That used to be true, but as the community got larger and more and more people added information it became neccessary to limit who could add to the bot.
<IdleOne> BUT Anybody can suggest a new factoid
<IdleOne> and the ops team then looks at the suggestions and decides if it is needed/relevant....
<IdleOne> Repeating your question to often will be seen as a lack of patience by the other users in the channel and probably get you a screen full of reasons why you have not been answered yet. Avoid repeating to quickly. I normally tell people to wait 5-10 minutes before asking again.
<IdleOne> The length of your question.
<IdleOne> I king of touched on this earlier with my bad example of how to ask a question.
<IdleOne> You should give as much information as you can,things you have tried, what you want to accomplish, Ubuntu version you are running but please keep it in one post. it is incredibly difficult especially for new irc users to keep up in a large channel like #ubuntu adding to the scroll by spacing your question out over 5 lines is not helpful to you or anybody trying to help you.
<IdleOne> TAB complete: IRC has a great function of auto completing a nickname. When you are speaking to a specific user it is protocol to put the name of that user at the beginning of the message. Their IRC client will most probably highlight the line and they will be able to see it. Again, #ubuntu is a huge and very busy channel trying to find a single line of text directed at me is impossible at times.
<IdleOne> So anyway, type idle and hit the TAB key until it completes my nickname.
<IdleOne> Going to speed through some of this so I can get it all in :)
<IdleOne> Private Messaging or PM is how you can talk to another user one on one, it is considered impolite to message a person without asking permission first. Not everybody feels this way about it but to be on the safe side if you need to speak to someone in private, ask first :) "/msg IdleOne hello" will send a message to me in private that only I can see. I can then chose to respond to you or I can set +o IdleOne and +k you :P
<IdleOne> DCC is a file and chat protocol that is still part of IRC. Don't ask me why I have no use for either, especially DCC Chat.
<IdleOne> DCC file transfer is a method that can be used to transfer files from one user to another. Back in the beginning of IRC I suppose it had it's utility. There are many better and safer ways of transferring files from one user to another.
<IdleOne> Let me just say that if you send me a DCC Chat request it will be denied. If you send me a DCC file transfer without asking me first. I will deny it.  IF you receive a DCC File transfer and are not sure who it is from or what the file is. DENY IT!
<IdleOne> Better to refuse a safe file then to accept a malicious file.
<IdleOne> DCC Exploits: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu will remove affected users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ClassBot> suprengr asked: +k ?
<IdleOne> LjL: I just feel there are better ways of transfering files. If you feel comfortable using DCC to transfer files that is fine just keep in mind that not everybody is nice and some are out to cause damage to your system.
<IdleOne> suprengr: yeah +k is not a valid mode
<IdleOne> or maybe it is
<IdleOne> not sure I was using it more as a joke. I FAIL
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<IdleOne> I hope some of this information was useful to you. for more irc help you can join #freenode, #ubuntu is a great resource for Ubuntu specicfic issues. #ubuntu-offtopic is also a great channel for chat. Keep in mind that the guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and the Ubuntu Code of Conduct http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ should always be followed. Thank you :)
<IdleOne> Any more questions?
<IdleOne> meebey: for freenode specific modes http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml not all IRC networks use the same modes
<ClassBot> LjL asked: How can I know the support advice I am being given is not malicious, and what should I do if I suspect a command I have been given may cause damage to my system?
<IdleOne> LjL: #ubuntu suggest that you keep support in the channel so that other users in the channel can "peer review" and let you know if the advice given is bad/malicious.
<IdleOne> IF you suspect someone is giving bad advice or a malicious command report it to a channel op or in #ubuntu-ops
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<IdleOne> Also, if you aren't sure, ASK! There are no stupid questions
<IdleOne> Ok so my time is almost up. Thak you pleia2 for helping with the questions and thanks to all of you who asked questions :)
<IdleOne> thank*
<pleia2> thanks IdleOne :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-07-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Trusted Software, Where to find it, and why - Instructor: paultag
<pleia2> Reminder: We have a poll about the day to collect feedback, so please fill it out after the day when you have a chance so we know how to make things better :) http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FJ697T7
<pleia2> Next up we have ptagliamonte who will be talking about Trusted Software!
<paultag> over here pleia2 :)
<pleia2> Paul Tagliamonte is a member of the Ubuntu Beginners team, and loves the Red Sox more then life it's self. His 10 years as an GNU/Linux user will aid in presenting material in a digestible manner for new users. Quoting maco about paultag "and on the 19th day, paultag created elephants, then mated them with sheep to make snuffleupagus". Could not have said it better myself.
<paultag> Shalom, Aloha and Hallo! I'm Paul Tagliamonte. I've spent a few years working with the Ubuntu Beginners team, as well as the Ohio Team, and the LoCo Council. Shoutout to everyone from my LoCo, any LoCo, and all my Beginners Team buddies! love you guys!
<paultag> Well, geez I love bragging, but let me move on to the few little qualifications I have to make, but let me keep the boring stuff to a minimum. Pay attention now, so you understand where I'm coming from later! ( This ain't no airplane safety talk! )
<paultag> I'm here to talk about trusted software, and why it matters. This is really important for anyone switching from OSX or Windows, and ( I think ) pretty interesting to anyone who runs a Debian or Debian Derived system ( such as Ubuntu! ).
<paultag> I had a *ton* of slides, but I lost them Thursday night. They were all done up with the new Ubuntu font, and pretty colors in the GIMP. They were almost as good as Jono. Sorry all you lernid users, guess you will just have to read :)
<paultag> My target audience is really aimed at the new user who has a small to medium degree of technical background who wishes to learn more about the Ubuntu software ecosystem. If you are a GNU/Linux hotshot, chances are most of this is a bit of a review. You can go and get yourself some tea while I start off :)
<paultag> I'd like to preface what I have to say with the following bit:
<paultag>  {*} I'm not Ubuntu MOTU ( Ubuntu Package Maintainer )
<paultag>  {*} I'm not Debian Developer or Maintainer. I do, however work on the `fluxbox` package with two other guys. That hardly counts, though.
<paultag>  {*} I'm not a security professional
<paultag>  {*} I'm doing this to help new users understand the why of what we do, not an in-depth technical review of what we do
<paultag> Stuff that I present could be wrong. The issues, however, won't be the concepts. If you ask me a technical question, I will answer it to the best of my ability, but I do not want to assert that I know everything there is to know about Debian packaging. That, of course, is wildly false :)
<paultag> Some things to know:
<paultag> Ubuntu comes from Debian. We sync our packages every six months, and we largely pull from Debian. We give lots back, but they are our "Upstream". Ubuntu users, therefore, can trust Debian developers, and repositories.
<paultag> Keep this in mind for the next 50 minutes :)
<paultag> So, I'd like to start off with a quote from the philosopher Frank Zappa ( Don't laugh, he rocks! ) --
<paultag>  "Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible"
<paultag> Ubuntu and Debian are only here because one of us hackers ( not crackers! ) thought "Humm, well this way seems better, let's try it out!". After a few applications of the evolutionary theory, the best ideas stuck around.
<paultag> Darwin would surely be proud.  :)
<paultag> One of these radical changes was a bit of software called "dpkg"
<paultag> dpkg let users install pre-compiled packages, cutting out the need for a C(++ perhaps?) compiler, and hours of time to build the system up. After all, building from source is a tad painful ( don't think the Gentoo guys have figured that out yet! )
<paultag> This, however had already been done before. What made dpkg different were it's new features. It tracked files in the filesystem, maintained dependencies, and "just worked".
<paultag> After a bit more time had passed, the system we use today was perfected. `apt` was born. Huzzah!
<paultag> So, what makes the apt system so great?
<paultag> Trust. Trust is what ties together the whole system.
<paultag> No, not take-it-on-faith-this-site-does-not-look-sketchy-i'll-just-install-it trust, but real trust.
<paultag> Let's face it. Most crackers and black-hats are pretty damn good at what they do. If they can get you comfortable with exploiting your own system, they know a thing or two. If they are good enough to know how to keep the infection process subtle, chances are they will have the exploit be subtle.
<paultag> It's not often that a computer virus will go through and destroy the box bit-by-bit, or have lots of pop-ups, that hack has been dying out for years. More often then not, it's more effective to use your computer as part of a bot net.
<paultag> It's like the difference between spray painting a wall to show off how cool you are versus running a pyramid scheme from inside the building. One pisses people off, and the second makes you money while you piss people off.
<paultag> So, even if you had installed that shady bit of software, it might work just fine -- but also be "hacked".
<paultag> When you install something on Windows, there is this natural process that one goes through. The first step is identifying what you want. Bob here is currently in the market to talk with Carroll. Carroll says "Just skype me!". If Bob can't find the Skype website, Bob googles "Skype", and clicks on the first site that looks like it might have the .exe on it.
<paultag> Bob finds the .exe from Thiston, our Third Party, and installs it.
<paultag> Everyone still with my using my A-B-C / Third Party setup? Good? Good.
<paultag> See, Bob trusts Skype, but Bob sure as heck does not trust Thiston. In fact, Thiston may or may not have injected malicious code into the Skype packge to be installed. Bob does not know, after all, he just wants to talk with Carroll.
<paultag> Well wait a minute! When did it become OK to just install anything from anywhere!?
<paultag> Back to trust, and Ubuntu.
<paultag> With Ubuntu you type "sudo apt-get install skype". I'm not here to flaunt how much we've cut out of the google'ing process, or even how easy you all know it is, rather, just start to point something out. All the software comes from these big blobs called "Repositories".
<paultag> They are similar to the app store for an iPhone or Android
<paultag> I can hear you all asking already "Well, fine. What's the difference between a website full of software and your special little website-repository-thing full of software?"
<paultag> One key thing. Trust. I know I keep coming back to this, but that's how it works. Not just anyone can upload to the repository. A select group of highly trained and marginally insane folks known as the MOTU in Ubuntu, and Debian Developers in Debian have access to the packages.
<paultag> [19:21] <rogerdg> What does MOTU stand for?
<paultag> [19:21] <maco> Masters of the Universe ( Thanks, Maco! )
<paultag> The process for getting a package into Debian is actually quite difficult, from the outside. It requires an intensive review, and quite a bit of "book keeping". Each package is evaluated on it's suitability to be placed in the archives. License issues are evaluated ( DFSG, or Debian Free Software Guidelines for Debian, and a slightly more liberal approach for Ubuntu ), as well as a review of the source code.
<paultag> If the package is eligible for upload into the repositories, an enterprising dev-head in the Debian community ( or Ubuntu community requesting to upload to Debian ( being our upstream, and all ) ) will package the software with lots of data on where it came from, who it came from, how it can be distributed, as well as what it does.
<paultag> This template file will be uploaded for review, and sponsored. If the person doing the packaging is a Debian Developer, they are considered part of the project it's self, and may upload a package once they see that it's suitable.
<paultag> Let's stop here for a second --
<paultag> Why can we trust a Debian Developer?
<paultag> [19:23] <regi> If a software or a software update is added to the debian repository, is it also automatically included in ubuntu?
<paultag> regi: Yup, every 6 months we sync with Debian
<paultag> Before I can answer that, I need to answer another question -- How can we trust a Debian Developer.
<paultag> The answer is a system called "GPG" or "GnuPG". ( Thanks, dad for talking this out with me last week!! ) It's a F/OSS ( Free / Open Source Software ) implementation of the PGP library. In nerd speak, it uses a symmetric key pair to assert identity. One side is public ( anyone and everyone can have a copy without it causing security concerns ) and the second is private ( super-top-secret ).
<paultag> When you take your private key and "touch" a document, it leaves a "fingerprint" on it. This "fingerprint" is totally unique to your key, and can not be duplicated or forged ( by use of a one-way hashing function ).
<paultag> In addition, this key can be "touched" by other people, leaving their fingerprint on your key. When you "touch" someone else's key, it shows that you know them. This is called signing a key.
<paultag> DD is a Debian Developer, by the way ( If I ever use that term, thanks jledbetter )
<paultag> In order to become a Debian Developer, you must have a key signature by an existing Debian Developer. To have your key signed, you must meet up in real live, and present your ID and key signature. This is a one-way relationship ( saying "Alice trusts Bob" does not say "Bob trusts Alice" ), however, most key signs are reciprocated.
<paultag> This builds up something known as a "Ring of Trust". This ring means that every single developer can trust the origin of anything signed by another developer.
<paultag> Since the Debian Project is nothing but the collection of Debian Developers, the Debian project can trust the origin of any file by another developer.
<paultag> There is something called the "Strong set" which is a huge network that is very very tight
<paultag> So, why can we trust a developer?
<paultag> If we trust the project, and the project trusts the developer, then we trust the developer. It's as easy as that.
<paultag> Well, what if this vetting process is compromised, after all, GPG signatures only verify identity, not trust
<paultag> <maco> [the strong set] is the largest set of pgp keys on public servers that are all able to reach each other
<paultag> You can read a bit more about it http://pgp.cs.uu.nl/plot/ <-- ( thanks again maco! )
<paultag> Anyway, back on track --
<paultag> Back It takes about two years of quality work before you can even be considered for Debian Developer status. Before you could even start to think about compromising the system, you have to spend a considerable time and effort. This will deter most people.
<paultag> This does not, however, exclude the possibility. If a Debian Developer is found to be compromising the integrity of the package, they will be removed from the project. Keep in mind that the Ubuntu ecosystem is identical.
<paultag> So, we can ensure that this big repository is safe, and reviewed. So, when we install from this repository, we can ensure our system is safe. After all, if we trust the OS to run on the PC, we can surely trust software they provide as safe.
<paultag> So, let's get back to basics. Some stuff that goes on that makes this system tick:
<paultag> Hash-sums. No one in any of the systems can escape verifying the checksum of the file. When the upstream .tar.gz file ( source package ) gets imported, it's hash checksum is computed, and logged. Under *NO* conditions should the Debian developer or Ubuntu MOTU modify the .tar.gz without explaining why it was changed, in detail.
<paultag> The only sitution that this is done is dfsg compliance. dfsg changes are usually just removing stuff, but when a maintainer does this, it is verified as to exactly what was changed. a
<paultag> After this, the dsc is created ( any patches are contained in the dsc upload files, and easily viewed as to what each does ) and "touched" by the developer.
<paultag> What this all means is that all changes are documented and attributed to the developer who made them. Any changes to their changes will cause a checksum failure, and an invalid package.
<paultag> This means that we can be totally sure as to where a file came from, and audit the authenticity of any and all packages.
<paultag> Can't do that with a .exe or .dmg!
<paultag> When you download and install a .exe from any site other then it's author's, you are exposing your machine to a potental security risk.
<paultag> Similarly, installing .deb files from just anywhere is just as bad. After all, because it's not trusted by your operating system, it's not trusted by you!
<paultag> When you install a package, it installs as root. This means that there is zero ( read: *NO* ) security protection or limits. Since there are package scripts that can run before and / or after install or removal, the script can run any code *at* *all*.
<paultag> This is useful for installing a new system service, but quite the opposite for installing a security backdoor.
<paultag> So, what happens when you need to install some software, but it's not in the Ubuntu repository?
<paultag> There are a few things you can do here. The first course of action is to check sister and parent distros for the package in question. First, check upstream. Look to Debian Testing or Debian Unstable. It's true that we are not Debian, but installing a package from upstream is a lot better then some of the other ways to get the software. This can lead to issues, but again, these issues are a whole lot better to deal with rather then rooting 
<paultag> After all, it's not hard to put sshd as a dependency on a package ( that does not need it ) and set the root password in the pre/post install script!
<paultag> If all this fails, look to downstream. Check Mint, or any other Ubuntu branches. If it's a reputable distro, it might be compatable, and again, worth a shot.
<paultag> Lastly, look to "stranger" distros. Check out Red Hat, CentOS, Fedora, Slackware -- and try and massage the package into your system with `alien`. This can ( and will ) cause problems with long-term use, but it's OK for a quick-and-simple one-shot.
<paultag> [19:46] <benhosmer> I'd never heard of 'alien' is this debian specific command?
<paultag> benhosmer: it's a command that converts 'alien' packages into Debian packages. It's not debian specific as such, because it can work both ways
<paultag> [19:46] <Lrpbpb> not sure if it is relevant, but where do ppa come into all of this?
<paultag> Lrpbpb: PPAs are a bit better, but they still have untrusted software. Always trust the author of a PPA!
<paultag> PPA stands for Personal Package Archive
<paultag> ( Just FYI )
<paultag> [19:48] <benhosmer> so alien is a 'nix command?
<paultag> benhosmer: first of all it's *n[u|i]x, it's linUx ;)
<paultag> benhosmer: second of all, it should work on most GNU platforms
<paultag> Worst comes to wost, and it's nowhere to be found. Well, uh oh. Contact the author. Developers love hearing from users.
<paultag> See if the author would be willing to try and get the package into Debian. There is lots out there about how to get the software into the ecosystem.
<paultag> Failing all this, you can try to install from source. Installing from source is always dangerous, and can be overwhelming. I'd rather not get into the process in this session, it's something entirely out of the scope of this session.
<paultag> [19:50] <ddecator> you can also file a "needs packaging" bug if you really want
<paultag> You sure can, thanks Dray :)
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<paultag> You can use some tools like `checkinstall` to make things easier. These tools let you follow the normal procedure of installing from source, and also keeping it in a deb format. These deps should really be not be distributed. There is a reason the process is the way it is, if you know what I mean. :)
<paultag> Let me finish up my last little bit and I'll get to questions
<paultag> Another big no-no is using wget to download a script, and run it. Running wgot files is very dangerous, even more so when the files are of unknown origin. Something like the alsa script from the alsa website it's self is OK, but a script off someone's personal website for software they are not involved in is a big no-no.
<paultag> If you are forced to do this, please have someone look over the file. It's far too easy to compromise a machine with a shell script. About 7 months ago, someone posted a hack as a screensaver and infected a few machines because people ran malicious commands unwittingly. Try and avoid the "Look something shiny" effect with software
<paultag> take your time installing it, rushing anything is bad
<paultag> OK, I have 10 minutes left, so, I'm going to open the remaining bit of this period to questions. I know what I just rattled off was a whole lot, and there is a lot of stuff that I glanced over that really is key to what we are talking about. I'd love to clarify any questions you might have :)
<paultag> [19:53] <suprengr> QUESTION: a popular non-trusted add-on is Ubuntuzilla - why?
<paultag> [19:54] <suprengr> ...as in why do people think its safe
<paultag> Well, it is :)
<paultag> there is a peer review going on
<paultag> if there is a site where there is this huge dump of software, and people say "Wow, that's great" and it's Open Source, it can gain a reputation
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<paultag> since the site is trusted by your web-browser ( Firefox ) you can depend on it not destroying your box
<paultag> if you just download it from hacksite.info, it would be an issue
<paultag> [19:54] <Lrpbpb> QUESTION: is there any way of knowing IF the system has been compromised?
<paultag> Great question!
<paultag> It really depends on how it was comprimised. There is a lot of peer-review going on, so people who check over new changes are really the first line of defense
<paultag> If it's a slick change that's made it in deep, it's very very hard to discover. We are lucky, however, that most professionals use GNU/Linux in their infrastructure and verify their system's integrity
<paultag> [19:57] <maco> Lrpbpb: chkrootkit is a good start
<paultag> [19:57] <maco> Lrpbpb: also, debsums
<paultag> Yeah, these are great ways to manage the system. Debsums will check the dpkg database on each file
<paultag> and it will even be less prone to failure due to defers in the dpkg system
<paultag> ( if two packages provide the same file, debsums will know it's only going to be the one that's actually in there, and won't throw a false positive )
<paultag> But the main, and best method is to always be wary of how the system is running
<paultag> report any issues you find, after all, we can't ESP bug reports just yet
<paultag> Any other questions in the last 20 seconds?
<pleia2> thanks paultag!
<paultag> Thanks guys!
<paultag> sure thing pleia2
<pleia2> Reminder: We have a poll about the day to collect feedback, so please fill it out after the day when you have a chance so we know how to make things better :) http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FJ697T7
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Using Launchpad - Instructor: ddecator - Slides: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/slides/userdaylucid/UsingLaunchpad.pdf
<ClassBot> Slides for Using Launchpad: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/slides/userdaylucid/UsingLaunchpad.pdf
<pleia2> Another reminder, when you're asking questions, please prefix them with QUESTION: so the instructors using classbot can easily have them posted
<pleia2> Now we have ddecator joining us to talk about Launchpad :)
<pleia2> Draycen DeCator is a member of the Ubuntu BugControl and Ubuntu Beginners teams. He is a Psychology student at DePaul University in Chicago. His session will cover how users can effectively use the Launchpad site, especially with regards to the Ubuntu project. Draycen is often found on IRC and is always willing to answer questions.
<ddecator> Hello everyone, and welcome to the "Using Launchpad" session!
<ddecator> pleia2 was kind enough to already explain how to ask questions :)
<ddecator> Rather than go into extreme detail for each section, I will be giving a summary of each resource Launchpad provides, then I'll be open to questions after each section and at the end of the session
<ddecator> This session also has a corresponding slideshow for those of you using Lernid (which should be displaying already since ClassBot provided the URL)
<ddecator> If you are not using Lernid, then you will only miss out on screenshots of certain Launchpad pages. These screenshots can help you understand what I am talking about, but you can follow along in any IRC client and still be fine. You can also download the slideshow using the provided link and follow along manually
<ddecator> Finally, I recommend you login to Launchpad.net now (or create an account if you need to) at this time. I will try to go fairly slow so you can see what I'm talking about on the site for you hands-on learners :)
<ddecator> Alright, with that out of the way, let's begin!
<ddecator> [SLIDE 1]
<ddecator> Launchpad is a site dedicated to helping projects be successful. In order to do so, the site offers many of the services needed by project leaders
<ddecator> The site can be used for free if the project is open-source, or for a fee if the project is closed-source
<ddecator> That being said, we're hear to learn users can actually use the site!
<ddecator> learn how users*
<ddecator> [SLIDE 2]
<ddecator> The main areas of Launchpad are Project Overviews, Code hosting, Bug tracking, Blueprints, Translations, and Answers
<ddecator> We will cover each of these areas one at a time, starting with...
<ddecator> [SLIDE 3]
<ddecator> Project Overiews!
<ddecator> Every project on Launchpad gets an overview page where the owners/maintainers can provide a description of the project, link to webpages related to the project, and link to the Launchpad tools the project uses
<ddecator> Project leaders must enable each of Launchpad's services if they want to use them. As a result, some projects just have an overview page that links to their bug tracker and website.
<ddecator> Even if that's the case, the overview page is a great resource for users who want to learn more about a project, or package, and how they can get involved
<ddecator> [SLIDE 4]
<ddecator> Here is the Ubuntu project's overview page
<ddecator> In the picture, I have added red arrows pointing out how you can reach the other areas of Launchpad used by the project
<ddecator> For example, clicking on "Bugs" will bring you to a page listing all of the reported bugs related to Ubuntu
<ddecator> The links on the right, under "Get Involved," can be used if you want to help with the project, and they are fairly self-explanatory
<ddecator> For example, if you click "Ask a question," you will be brought to a page where you can fill out a question and add it to the Answers section (which we will cover later in the session)
<ddecator> The overview page also gives information on versions of the project that have been released, what version is the current development focus, who owns the project, and who the top contributors to the project are
<ddecator> OK, are there any questions at this point?
<ddecator> Great! Now that everyone is on the same page, lets go through each section listed on the overview page in order
<ddecator> [SLIDE 5]
<ddecator> First up is the "Code" section
<ddecator> If you go to a project's code section, you can see what "branches" of code are hosted for the project on Launchpad
<ddecator> Code branches are basically directories that contain code needed by projects. Usually there is one branch for each version/release of the software.
<ddecator> These branches are created and manipulated using the Bazaar (bzr) tool
<ddecator> Using bzr, users can easily pull (download) code from Launchpad, view/manipulate the code, and push (upload) the code back to Launchpad
<ddecator> For more info on how to use bzr, you can run "bzr --help" in a terminal (if you have bzr installed)
<ddecator> Launchpad also uses Loggerhead, which allows users to view a branch's contents from their web browser
<ddecator> [SLIDE 6]
<ddecator> Loggerhead is a great tool if you want to see what files and directories are in a branch, or if you want to view the contents of a file in a branch without having to download everything
<ddecator> To use Loggerhead, you can go to a project's code page, click the branch you want to view (such as "lp:firefox"), then on the branch's page you can click the "View the branch content" link, which will bring you to Loggerhead
<ddecator> Using Loggerhead, you can click through directories and files and view their contents
<ddecator> You may also notice that on a branch's page you can see the latest revisions near the bottom of the page
<ddecator> Clicking "All revisions" will bring you to a Loggerhead page that shows you all of the revisions made to the branch, along with the description given by the person who made the change, and a list of what files were changed
<ddecator> This tool is very helpful if you want to see when a certain change was made, who made the change, and/or how the change was made
<ddecator> Alright, is everybody still with me? Any questions?
<ddecator> [SLIDE 7]
<ddecator> Bugs is a commonly used area of Launchpad
<ddecator> Users who run into a bug in a program can use Launchpad's bug tracker to let the developers know about the issue so they can fix it (if the project has decided to use Launchpad's bug tracker instead of their own)
<ddecator> If you go to a project or package's bug page, you can see what bugs are open, and you can search by keyword, status, etc.
<ddecator> For Ubuntu, if you run into an issue with a program you should file a bug against the package if possible instead of the "upstream" project. Sometimes bugs are due to a patch applied just on Ubuntu, or a mistake with the packaging. If the bug needs to be handled by the developers, then we can forward reports upstream
<ddecator> If you have a bug, you can use Launchpad to search the current bug reports to see if it has been reported already
<ddecator> [SLIDE 8]
<ddecator> In the event that you find a bug report for your issue, you can mark the bug as affecting you by clicking the "This bug affects # people. Does this bug affect you?" link. Marking a bug as affecting you helps developers see what bugs are affecting the most users, and thus need a higher priority
<ddecator> You can also subscribe to a bug report using the "Subscribe" link on the right side of the report's page
<ddecator> If you do not find a report for the bug you are experiencing, you can click "Report a bug" on a project's overview page or, for Ubuntu, run "ubuntu-bug <package>" in a terminal (which adds debugging info to the report automatically)
<ddecator> Either option will bring you to a Launchpad page where you can fill in the details about the bug and attach files such as logs or patches
<ddecator> After a bug is reported, a triager will hopefully find your report and help make sure there is enough info for the developers. If you reported a bug or are subscribed to a bug, you will receive emails for new comments and changes to the report so you will know if more information is requested
<ddecator> A quick note: If you find a report for a bug you are experiencing, feel free to add a comment if you can add new information, but please avoid leaving comments that just say "I have this too" since that does not help much :)
<ddecator> On Ubuntu, bug triage is largely handled by the BugSquad. Users who want to help with bug triage can learn more at the BugSquad's wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<ddecator> OK, any questions about the bugs section?
<ClassBot> suprengr asked: not the point in hand [except bugs=karma] but doesn't the "karma"points system smell a bit of class/caste descrimination?
<ddecator> Good question, karma is something a lot of users wonder about
<ddecator> In reality, karma means nothing. Karma points are given to "reward" users for helping out, but some of the most involved developers only have a few hundred karma points
<ddecator> Having more or less karma than someone else in no way makes you better or worse, and community members know this :)
<ddecator> Any other questions before we move on?
<ddecator> Real quick: If you want more info on how karma is determined, you can go here: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<ddecator> Alright, moving on
<ddecator> [SLIDE 9]
<ddecator> The Blueprints section is more helpful for project maintainers than users, but some users may find them handy
<ddecator> Blueprints are a way for project maintainers to keep track of what their plans are for a project, and they can mark things done as they go along
<ddecator> Users who want to see what is planned for the future of a project can look to see if the project has any blueprints hosted on Launchpad
<ddecator> You are even able to subscribe to blueprints so you will get emails whenever the blueprint is updated
<ddecator> Since blueprints are more for project maintainers than users, I don't have much more to talk about
<ddecator> Any quick questions about blueprints before we move on?
<ddecator> [SLIDE 10]
<ddecator> A very nice and useful area of Launchpad is Translations
<ddecator> Most programs are written in English, so they need to be translated for non-English speakers to effectively use them
<ddecator> Users are able to see how much of a project is translated via the Translations area
<ddecator> [SLIDE 11]
<ddecator> The Ubuntu Translations page shows a progress bar next to each language which tells you how much of the project has been translated to that language
<ddecator> Users who are fluent in a non-English language are more than welcome to help out with translating Ubuntu
<ddecator> From the Ubuntu Translations page, you can click your language, then see what packages need translating into your language
<ddecator> If you find a package that has red in the progress bar (meaning it has strings (sentences) that are untranslated), then you can click that package and you will be brought to a screen where you can translate different strings
<ddecator> Launchpad will also show you some current translations so you can review them and suggest a new translation if you feel it can be improved
<ddecator> When you first go to translate, Launchpad will ask you to license your translations under the BSD license so projects can use your translations, so please do so if you want your translations to be used effectively
<ddecator> OK, any questions about translations?
<ddecator> [SLIDE 12]
<ddecator> And finally, the last section is Answers
<ddecator> This section allows users to submit questions to projects and, hopefully, get an answer from a maintainer or someone familiar with the project
<ddecator> For Ubuntu, Answers supplements the forums and IRC
<ddecator> If you have a question that is specific to a project or a package, you can go to the project's page and click "Ask a question" on the right side
<ddecator> [SLIDE 13]
<ddecator> From there, you will be prompted to state your question. Launchpad will then suggest any questions that seem to be similar (just in case someone has already asked your question)
<ddecator> If your question has not been asked, then you can provide more details and post the question
<ddecator> The processes for asking a question and reporting a bug are very similar, so if you've done one then you should have no trouble doing the other
<ddecator> Users are also welcome to share their knowledge and help answer questions
<ddecator> If you go to the Answers section of a project, you will see a list of questions that have been asked
<ddecator> You can find a question that you can answer, click the link, then leave a comment and change the status (if appropriate)
<ddecator> Much like other areas of Launchpad, you can also subscribe to questions so if there are any responses you will get an email
<ddecator> Alright, any questions on the Answers section?
<ddecator> [SLIDE 14]
<ddecator> There are several areas where you can receive help with using Launchpad if you run into problems
<ddecator> On IRC, we have the #launchpad and #ubuntu-beginners-launchpad channels (both on freenode, and the latter is relatively new, so it may be quiet)
<ddecator> The Launchpad help site (which I have linked to throughout the slideshow) is also a great place to find detailed info on all areas of Launchpad
<ddecator> Finally, one of the best tools Launchpad offers is the "staging" site
<ddecator> https://staging.launchpad.net/
<ddecator> On the staging site, you can go through menus, make changes, and get an overall feel for how the site works without any of the changes actually being made on the main site
<ddecator> This is great if you want to try contributing but aren't sure how the process works yet. You can go to a bug, change the status, leave a comment, and so on without fear of doing anything wrong
<ddecator> If you're on the staging site, you will see "demo" in the background. That way you will always know if the changes you are making will be saved or not
<ddecator> Alright, I think that's everything I needed to talk about! The rest of the session can be used for questions, so ask away :)
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ddecator> If you want to report a bug using ubuntu-bug and Launchpad's staging site, you can run "APPORT_STAGING=1 ubuntu-bug <package>"
<ddecator> Apport is the program called when you run "ubuntu-bug" and it handles collecting debugging info from your system
<ClassBot> rogerdg asked: If a user has found a flaw in an application and wants to report it, but the bug reports say the problem has been fixed what should the user do?
<ddecator> Very good question!
<ddecator> First, the user should make sure their software is fully up-to-date (just in case they haven't received the update that fixes the bug yet)
<ddecator> If it is, and the problem still persists, then there is likely a regression in the program
<ddecator> In this case, it is best to open a new report using ubuntu-bug, then mention the previous report and mention that it may be a regression
<ddecator> This is easier for developers to handle than dealing with bug reports being re-opened and getting longer and more disorganized
<ddecator> We have ~6 more minutes for questions :)
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ddecator> We still have a few more minutes for questions, but I just want to mention real quick that everyone is welcome to PM me on IRC if they have any questions
<ddecator> Ah, maco bring ups a good point. Bugs marked "Fix released" may be fixed in the development release, but not the stable. If the issue isn't security related, it may not be fixed in the stable release
<ddecator> Thanks maco :)
<ddecator> OK, thanks to everyone for attending, I'm going to pass things on to the awesome maco and pleia2!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Desktop Environments: Gnome, KDE, XFCE - Instructors: maco, pleia2
<Pendulum> thanks ddecator!
<Pendulum> Next up is pleia2 and maco talking about Desktop Environments: Gnome, KDE, XFCE
<Pendulum> Please remember to fill our our survey after your last course for the day!
<Pendulum> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FJ697T7
<Pendulum> Elizabeth Krumbach is a member of the Community Council and has been using Xubuntu since she began down the *buntu road several years ago. She works as Debian Sysadmin and does upstream development in Debian.
<Pendulum> Mackenzie Morgan is a senior at GWU.  She is a MOTU and a Kubuntu enthusiast.  She is the author of Gally, an open source software that teaches vocabulary and grammar for sign languages.  She's pretty much all over ubuntu IRC channels teaching others how to be just as awesome.
<pleia2> Hi everyone! Welcome to the session on Desktop Environments.
<pleia2> To start out, I will quickly explain what a Desktop Environment is.
<pleia2> A Desktop Environment is the full interface, including Window Manager, panels, menus, engines, tools and applications which are put or built to work together.
<pleia2> By default, when you install Ubuntu you will get "Gnome" as your Desktop Environment. Other options for a Desktop Environment include KDE and XFCE.
<pleia2> I will note, as it can be confusing, but a "Window Manager" is not a "Desktop Environment", it's only a part of it. At the core, a Window Manager simply handles the behavior of the windows on your screen.
<pleia2> As far as Window Managers go, Gnome uses Metacity, KDE uses KWin, and XFCE uses XFwm. A common example of when you may replace a Window Manager is when you use Compiz Fusion, the window manager which gives you "The Cube" and other effects in the Gnome or KDE Desktop Environments.
<pleia2> So, why would you want to switch from Gnome, the default in Ubuntu, to a different Desktop Environment?
<maco> You can replace your default DE's window manager too! (I do)
<pleia2> One popular reason is simply preference. Give another one a try! You may like you find out how customizable the panels are in XFCE, or the flashy widgets are in KDE.
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Will LXDE/Lubuntu get covered at all in this session?  I guess not or not as such, since its not properly offical just yet, but will be starting with 10.10 it seems.  Also for people that don't know LXDE/Lubuntu is in the 9.10 and 10.04 repos.
<pleia2> sebsebseb: Not really, we're only really focusing on the 3 main official ones here
<pleia2> Another is speed/performance. Some let you slim down your environment by loading up fewer things by default, some are faster (usually by sacrificing eye candy), some work with lighter window managers which may run better on your system.
<maco> The default Ubuntu desktop is what you get with an Ubuntu CD
<maco> If you're running one of the other desktops right now, you can also get it by installing the "ubuntu-desktop" package using apt-get or aptitude
<maco> Or using KPackageKit on Kubuntu or Synaptic on Xubuntu
<maco> Hmm I should back up. The three main versions of Ubuntu, since sebsebseb mentioned Lubuntu already... are Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu
<maco> Ubuntu, as Lyz said, uses GNOME.  Kubuntu uses KDE, and Xubuntu uses Xfce
<maco> You can install any of them from a CD specifically containing that version, or you can install another of them right along with your current version by simply installing the *-desktop metapackage
<maco> It'll pull in everything that's normally included on the CD for that version and add an entry to the options on your login screen so you can pick between them
<maco> Metapackages are just dummy packages that pull in lots of others as dependencies so you can get full sets
<maco> It won't replace the version you have automatically though, just add on
<maco> This means you end up with quite a few more applications installed since Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu each have their own set of default applications
<maco> You'll also notice that each has its own default theme and wallpaper and all that goodness.  Ubuntu's historically been the brown one, but now it's eggplant/aubergine/purple.  Kubuntu's the blue one. And Xubuntu's that funny colour that comes between blue and grey
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Its true isn't it that put simply,  a window manager is only a graphical user interface for an operating system, where as a desktop environment is the OS GUI, but also a group of apps?
<pleia2> Pretty much, window manager is only a part of the graphical interface, primarily controling the actual windows
<maco> It's possible to run with just a window manager (such as Fluxbox or Enlightenment) and no desktop environment.  The window manager just makes sure the windows get drawn.
<maco> Then you get to mix 'n match your applications
<pleia2> < suprengr> QUESTIOM: tried KDE desktop within Ubuntu for one session... removed it.  Nowstuck with Firefox using a KDE font for disolay [menus and pafe text].  Everthing under PureGnome' has failed, [ditto re-install of Ubuntu-desktop package],, has it substituted a font somewhere I wonder?
<maco> That could be a problem with ~/.fontconfig I suppose. Firefox has its own font settings as well though, in Edit -> Preferences
<pleia2> Ok, we'll move on, now, each of these comes with different software and looks different, we'll now explain a bit about them and how they differ
<maco> OK so the default Ubuntu desktop includes 2 panels, the top one with 3 menus, and the bottom holding your windows.  It's also been a testing ground for the new notification system in Ubuntu, notify-osd
<maco> The introduction of the new notification system was an interesting moment for GNOME and KDE to work together.  KDE gained support for the way of producing notifications GNOME uses, and Ubuntu gained support for KDE's tray system.  What does this mean for you? It means that when you use some KDE apps in Ubuntu and some GNOME ones in Kubuntu, they blend in with their surroundings much better!
<maco> In Ubuntu, the GNOME web browser, Epiphany, is replaced with the cross-platform favourite, Firefox
<maco> The set of default apps has been changing a lot in recent years though.  For example, there was a move from Pidgin to the GNOME Empathy.  It was a rough transition, but things mostly work now (barring Empathy's poor IRC support).  F-Spot is there to manage your photos but will be replaced in 10.10 with Shotwell.
<ClassBot> Lrpbpb asked: will pitivi also be replaced, (I'm pretty sure there is a video editor from the same developer of shotwell)
<maco> I haven't heard anything about that.  Pitivi was just recently added, replacing photo editor the GIMP
<ClassBot> Lrpbpb asked: how about banshee replacing rhythmbox?
<maco> That's been discussed at a few Ubuntu Developer Summits.  It was marked for "maybe" in 9.10, but the custom widgets it uses were not able to work properly with the Accessibility tools that visually impaired users need.
<maco> I missed the last UDS, though, so best I could do right now is go read the specs and tell you what they say, but that'd take time away from this
<maco> So, moving on to Kubuntu, which is what I use...
<maco> Kubuntu is the pretty one with lots of nifty widgets to do all sorts of handy things.  Or sometimes just silly things, like the bouncing red ball widget.  It bounces around your desktop
<maco> As I said before, it uses KDE, and so you can see the Plasma Desktop it uses here:  http://kde.org/workspaces/plasmadesktop/
<maco> The panel, everything on the panel, and little widgets on the desktop are all part of Plasma
<maco> Starting in 10.10, Kubuntu will include Plasma Netbook as well, and let you switch between them in the System Settings, which is like KDE's version of Control Panel
<maco> You can see Plasma Netbook here:  http://kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/
<maco> Kubuntu includes the famous Amarok music player, probably the most popular KDE app among GNOME users
<maco> One of the goals of the Kubuntu team is to stay as close as reasonably possible to upstream KDE as possible, so KDE.org screenshots are actually accurate for us ;-)
<maco> Some people think Kubuntu should have its own separate branded artwork, but the Kubuntu team has voted repeatedly that upstream provides such nice stuff, there's no reason to replace it
<maco> That said, Kubuntu does include OpenOffice.org instead of KOffice, but it doesn't include Firefox
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: What is the big deal about Amarok,  I have never understood all the hype and I have used Desktop GNU/Linux since 2004 (Ubuntu wasn't an option when I had to pick my first distro, but it was when it was time for me to change distro)
<maco> In 10.10, Rekonq will be the default browser, since it's a KDE-based browser that has the advanced WebKit rendering engine, meaning you get the same beautiful web experience as a Safari or Chrome user
<maco> Rhythmbox used to be not as nice as it is now
<maco> Amarok was more fully-featured, so it became pretty popular
<maco> I didn't like Amarok before, because I was a GNOME user and didn't want to mix in KDE apps, and I didn't like the vertical tabs.  The new version, though, is really quite nice.  It's scriptable, and you can add in widgets right into the UI to have extra functionality, such as displaying lyrics or Wikipedia pages for the artists
<maco> This sounds bad, but if you've seen Windows 7, KDE 4 will look familiar.
<maco> I must add the caveat that, as someone forced to use Win7 at work, KDE4 works better
<maco> KDE, since version 3, has been able to do slideshow wallpapers, and in KDE4 there are window previews for the taskbar.
<maco> Oh, and on Kubuntu, you don't need Compiz to get eyecandy.  KWin has it built in.
<maco> Other default apps in Kubuntu include KMail, KAddressBook, and KOrganizer, which you can view in one window as Kontact or use separately.  I like that they can be used separately.  Evolution in Ubuntu requires that you configure an email address to use the calendar, which I find silly.  And then there's Kopete for IM and Quassel for IRC.
<pleia2> so, Xfce!
<pleia2> Some examples of how Xubuntu with Xfce differs from Ubuntu: it doesn't come with Open Office, instead it comes with lighter-weight "abiword" for word processing and "gnumeric" for spreadsheets.
<pleia2> It also still ships The Gimp by default for image editing, XChat for IRC and the window controls are still on the right ;)
<pleia2> The default looks like this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/xfce/xubuntu04.png
<pleia2> As mentioned above, Xubuntu uses the XFwm by default for the window manager. It uses Thunar for a basic file manager, as sorta seen here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/xfce/xubuntu06.png
<pleia2> (it's pretty basic though)
<pleia2> The Xfce panels have their own items you can add, but you can also use gnome panel items.
<pleia2> You may have already started poking around the directory, but for some more screenshots of the installation and default configuration of Xubuntu you can see: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/xfce/
<pleia2> Most of what you'll find app-wise is that Xubuntu takes apps from other DEs, you can even run the gnome and kde services in the background so things launch more quickly even on Xfce
<pleia2> For more, check out http://xubuntu.org/ and http://www.xfce.org/
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Ray70 asked: I find KDE is just too configurable and in fact I spend so much time optimising the "nice" look, I am falling down on work I achieve faster in Gnome. Anyone else suffer KDEfussness ?
<pleia2> That's pretty much it for the text of our session, so questions now are fine :)
<maco> Back when I was a GNOME user, I used to look at settings menus in KDE, go "meep!" and want to hide from it.  KDE4 has vastly improved in this area, and the work by usability expert Celeste Lyn Paul on KDE is continuing that progress
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Gnome 3's Gnome Shell isn't stable yet, and people are worried about it.  If Gnome Shell doesn't really work out and Gnome 2 dies,  since XFCE is more Gnome 2 like do you two think it will be likely to get much more popular?
 * maco is not a psychic and does not own a TARDIS
<pleia2> It's really hard to say, mostly these days Xubuntu gets more users because "someone told them it was more lightweight for their old computers"
<pleia2> out of the box I can't confirm this is true, but it certainly can be slimmed down much easier than Gnome
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Which desktop environment or window manager, do you two prefer, and why?
<maco> I prefer KDE, but I use Xmonad, not KWin, as my window manager.
<maco> And I think pleia2 made it pretty clear she prefers Xfce ;-)
<pleia2> Xfce w/ the default XFwm for me, my desktop: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/xfce/xubuntu08.png (quite a bit different from the default!)
<pleia2> I like it because it's superfast, really customizable, and I really don't need or care for bouncing ball widgets ;)
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<maco> Oh yeah the why... I prefer Kubntu because it doesn't force users to deal with things like GConf or text files to change a setting, and I prefer Xmonad because I like tiling window managers
<pleia2> to be fair, I never really used Gnome or KDE, I started out with Enlightenment, went to Fluxbox and stopped at Xfce about 6 years ago
<maco> Meanwhile I didn't like Enlightenment 17 for making using textfiles to configure stuff seemingly impossible (while also not yet having working GUIs for that stuff)
<maco> I like that I can use a text file OR a GUI, depending on what's broken at the time ;-)
<maco> Any more questions?
<maco> I guess I want to point out, since pleia2 mentioned Xubuntu's file manager, that Dolphin in Kubuntu is pretty sweet. Split panes and all!
 * pleia2 admits to using Dolphin
<pleia2> well, thanks for coming everyone :)
<ClassBot> Ray70 asked: Are we een going to see a "GnoDE" desktop best of all worlds :) great session guys thank you
<pleia2> Ray70: hahaha, what happens when you lock a gnome, kde and xfce devs in a room together...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu User Days - Current Session: Choosing hardware that works with Ubuntu - Instructor: cyphermox
<pleia2> Ok everyone, we're on to our last session of this Ubuntu User Days!
<pleia2> Reminder: We have a poll about the day to collect feedback, so please fill it out after the day when you have a chance so we know how to make things better :) http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FJ697T7
<pleia2> Now we have cyphermox joining us to wrap up the day with a class on selecting hardware that will work with Ubuntu
<pleia2> Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre is a member of the Quebec LoCo and working at Canonical as Hardware Certification engineer. When not fighting bugs, he's working on NetworkManager.
<pleia2> oh dear!
<pleia2> We'll wait for him to come back :)
<pleia2> cyphermox_: welcome back, take it away :)
<cyphermox_> Hi! :) Apparently I should have listened to this sessions better ;)
<cyphermox_> So, first, I don't have a whole lot of material, so please don't hesitate to ask questions... and since this is my first session, please be patient and tell me if I'm too fast
<cyphermox_> So... you want to buy a new computer that works with Ubuntu?
<cyphermox_> Things are good, there's lots of systems that support Ubuntu real well... but there is alas quite a few that don't... and you can get into pretty terrible situations
<cyphermox_> Some of the things you can see if you're out of luck: failure to boot, blank screen (I really don't like those), no Wifi, no Ethernet... etc.
<cyphermox_> Some of the things you can get if you're lucky: ponies!
<cyphermox_> So, how can you make sure the new system you're looking at will work well?
<cyphermox_> The quick answer: try it!
<cyphermox_> Most places are reasonably open about testing out a live CD on their demo systems (in fact, that is how I chose my work laptop, at Staples, nothing less!)
<cyphermox_> Some will just look at you like an alien though, and just won't let you approach the nice toys
<ClassBot> IdleOne asked: Where can I buy a USB coffee brewer?
<cyphermox_> IdleOne: ThinkGeek!
<cyphermox_> :)
<cyphermox_> Most stores have very decent warranty provisions that let you try out a system for a period of time (often two weeks, sometimes up to a month). Just be sure that you make the recovery CDs if they didn't come with the box... it's long, it's painful, but it's worth it, as most will expect to see the system back in pristine shape... as pristine as it can be with a non-free OS :)
<ClassBot> waltercool asked: How and where can i check the ubuntu support of my "future" hardware?
<cyphermox_> waltercool: I'm getting to that shortly, but in short: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification
<cyphermox_> this is where all the stuff that I and others in the Certification team tests, and gets the Big Red Stamp Of Approval (tm) :)
<cyphermox_> so, what about if you're not buying from a brick-and-mortar store?
<cyphermox_> Know that then, it gets a little more complicated, since you pretty much have to deal with the warranties for sure if you want to *try* it, or you're already sure that the system you're choosing works
<cyphermox_> Some very good places to order a machine online:
<cyphermox_> http://www.zareason.com
<cyphermox_> they even sell cute Ubuntu stickers! :)
<cyphermox_> http://www.system76.com -- also has a very decent selection
<cyphermox_> maco mentions one advantage of ZaReason is that they also provide systems with Kubuntu and Xubuntu, while System76 only does Ubuntu
<cyphermox_> personally, I'm just a big fan of touching a computer before I buy it :)
<ClassBot> Lrpbpb asked: Is there anyway to buy a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled (without windows, just ubuntu)?
<cyphermox_> Another nice one is Lenovo. Many of their systems work admirably well, but there are still a few issues here and there
<cyphermox_> Lrpbpb: yes! that's precisely what ZaReason and System76 offer, I'm sorry if I wasn't very clear before
<cyphermox_> additionally, Dell also does this pretty well, altough lately, IIRC, there were only very few systems listed as preloaded with Ubuntu
<cyphermox_> My favortie has got to be Dell, but again it's a matter of personal preference. Again, most of their systems will work *really* well with Ubuntu, minus a few exceptions.
<cyphermox_> The thing is, how can you be sure something you're looking at on the web will work? Or at least, get to a reasonable level of certainty?
<cyphermox_> Truth is, there's a couple of tricks.
<cyphermox_> One thing to go by is Intel. They're components are very well supported (except maybe for the infamous Poulsbo bridge, but even that is somewhat changing), and perform great, too
<cyphermox_> Intel wireless, Intel ethernet adapters, Intel anything you want will get you pretty far
<cyphermox_> The exception to this is probably just the processor, where it really matters much less
<cyphermox_> going back to Dell: the page to get to much of the Ubuntu compatible hardware on their site is here: www.dell.com/ubuntu  (thanks sebsebseb!)
<cyphermox_> Then, you'll probably want to stick with Nvidia more than ATI for the graphics card, as they *tend* to get better support, especially for the proprietary drivers
<cyphermox_> of course, it also varies as lot, so you'll have to try it, mostly
<cyphermox_> In the case of wireless, my personal preference is to stay *FAR* away from Broadcom.... there's a number of issues at the moment, including now showing the signal strength well (at least in NetworkManager), and maybe instability
<cyphermox_> they're not evil, because they provide drivers for their hardware, but it could use a lot of improvement.
<ClassBot> Lrpbpb asked: on graphics cards, how well supported are integrated intel cards?
<cyphermox_> Lrpbpb: quite well! I like them a lot. There are exceptions there too, and open bugs about the issues, but it's being actively worked on, and if I'm not mistaken there is already a patch available
<cyphermox_> intel integrated cards are, as far as I am aware, the place where the most activity happens in terms of supporting new stuff, and where the response time for fixing bugs is the smallest
<cyphermox_> Which brings me to talk about bugs.
<cyphermox_> One nice way to get all the more certain that your system is going to work well with Ubuntu is to look at bugs about the model of the system you're planning to buy
<cyphermox_> In some bugs, the title will include the model, so that's a good indication that something isn't quite right, especially if the report is recent
<cyphermox_> Reviews will usually give you a good idea of the support as well; especially if it's a report from Phoronics :)
<cyphermox_> And if you buy a system and find that stuff doesn't work.... please! report a new bug about it. it's crucial for us to know about broken stuff so we can fix it :)
<ClassBot> Lrpbpb asked: One would assume that linux/ubuntu laptops qould be much cheaper than windows laptops (because you aren't paying for the OS). However, these laptops seem to be overpriced (as in you can get a much better one TODAY for the same amount), why would that be?
<cyphermox_> If you're getting a system from the lists on http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification, know that the fact that these systems are on the list means they are *certified* to work, which means you can call the excellent support people at Canonical to get help
<cyphermox_> Lrpbpb: give me a second to type my answer :)
<cyphermox_> Lrpbpb: I think it has to do with demand. There isn't a high demand for systems with Ubuntu (or any linux) preinstalled, so my guess is that manufacturers and resellers are pre-installing systems by the batch, and changing that pre-installed costs a technician's time, hence why the lack of difference in price.
<cyphermox_> Lrpbpb: if you saw the same model more expensive with Ubuntu than with another OS, I wouldn't know. I'd say you should probably head to a better store, or shop online elsewhere, as that place may be evil :)
<cyphermox_> hmm.. questions?
<cyphermox_> I seem to have covered much of what I had planned on
<cyphermox_> <Lrpbpb> cyphermox_: I'm not sure if you are from canonical, but does the company have any plans to begin selling ubuntu computers? Something as part of their attempt to bring ubuntu to more people?
<cyphermox_> Lrpbpb: I am from Canonical, but I really don't know... sorry
<cyphermox_> No more questions?
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<pleia2> Thanks cyphermox_, great session! :)
<cyphermox_> thanks all :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
<pleia2> woohoo, thanks everyone!
<sebsebseb> That was a good user day! :)
<pleia2> Survey: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FJ697T7
<pleia2> for those of you interested, Ubuntu Developer Week starts on Monday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<pleia2> and Classroom has sessions throughout the month, not just at these events, check out the schedule here: http://is.gd/8rtIi
<Omega> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays links to http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile but the page does not exist.
<tpw_rules> hey
<zkriesse> hello tpw_rules
<tpw_rules> when's the next class start:?
<zkriesse> The User Days are currently over tpw_rules
<tpw_rules> oh
<zkriesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<zkriesse> logs are on the above link
<jcastro> tpw_rules: developerweek starts next week though!
<tpw_rules> awesome
<daemondog> don't suppose anyone has a klibido theme for the userlist thats more like mirc?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-07-04
<zacck> hey
<ChaseVoid> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-07-05
<hp> # ubuntu-classroom-chat
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-07-06
<skyHawk> clear
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-07-07
<fedy_lice> hello i am a new user to Ubuntu and I was looking for additional resources to learn Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-07-08
<Leo_27ccs> Hello
<Leo_27ccs> i have a question, im install ubuntu yesterday and i download a game, recuire gblic 2.3 or greater
<Leo_27ccs> how i know if had gblic installed
<Leo_27ccs> and the version. 2.3
<shanjit> Hello team! :)
<njallam> hello?
<Gentoolx> Hello njallam.
<njallam> which should I be in classroom or classroom-chat?
<_serial_> both
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Q and A with Francis Lacoste on Launchpad - Instructors: flacoste
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/08/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jono> alright!
<jono> welcome everyone!
<jono> today I am delighted to open up a really interesting Q+A session
<jono> Launchpad has always been critical part of Ubuntu, and a wonderful place to build free software in general
<jono> you can find it at http://www.launchpad.net
<jono> I personally feel Launchpad has been the hidden gem in the Ubuntu world, so I am delighted to open up a Q+A about Launchpad today
<jono> the man on the hot seat in the main man in charge of Launchpad, Francis Lacoste
 * flacoste waves
<jono> Francis has a long history with Launchpad, and he is happy to answer all your questions!
<flacoste> and is ready to answers all your questions
<flacoste> :-)
<jono> remember, to ask a question, join #ubuntu-classroom-chat and preprend your question with QUESTION
<jono> for example:
<jono> QUESTION: Why did you Open Source Launchpad?
<jono> so, without further ago, get your questions in, and over to flacoste!
<jono> :-)
<flacoste> !q
<ClassBot> Vahe asked: How can I made a derived of a package? Empathy for example
<flacoste> i think the easiest way there
<flacoste> would be to start from the Ubuntu source
<flacoste> and make modifications and then upload to a PPA
<flacoste> s/a/your/ PPA
<flacoste> which will build the derived package for you and make it available for other users
<flacoste> if you are comfortable with bzr, there are more complex workflows available where you work with a branch
<flacoste> i'd suggest you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment if that interests you
<flacoste> Vahe: i hope this answers your question
<ClassBot> Klau3 asked: Will Ubuntu participate the CERN Open Hardware initiative? http://goo.gl/F4cgJ goo.gl/ShlgT
<flacoste> that's the first I heard of that initiative, so there are no current plans :-)
<flacoste> I don't know how that relates to Launchpad itself
<flacoste> but from a 5s look at it
<flacoste> i'd say that Launchpad features can probably be used by people working on Open Hardware to collaborate
<flacoste> using bugs, code and blueprints
<flacoste> there might be additional features required for HW-specific stuff
<flacoste> anyway, i'm welcome to follow-up on this question
<ClassBot> jonobacon asked: are we likely to see any improvements to Blueprints in the future?
<flacoste> ah! blueprints!
<flacoste> i'm happy to say yes actually
<flacoste> well, like you probably saw, the blueprints page was AJAX-ified recently
<flacoste> saving a few clicks when you want to edit stuff
<flacoste> on our queue, we have a request to develop some team views for bugs and blueprints
<flacoste> that will allow you to see all blueprints assigned to a particular team (across all projects)
<flacoste> in the grand scheme of things, our previous product manager was toying with the idea of merging bugs and blueprints
<flacoste> by adding the missing blueprints features to bugs
<flacoste> but there are no definitive plans there
<ClassBot> chicken asked: Do you have a quick link to informational page with overview for those unfamilar.
<flacoste> chicken isn't here anymore, so I'm assuming that it was a request for more info on the derived package question
<flacoste> the overview link for PPA would be https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging
<ClassBot> Gentoolx asked: About building on Launchpad. Is there possibility to use different source of packages than Ubuntu archive (I mean some PPA). This would allow to use modular source branches for my project.
<flacoste> not sure if I understand the questions correctly...
<flacoste> so Launchpad only builds package in .deb format
<flacoste> we don't build gentoo or rpm source package
<flacoste> but the source package doesn't have to be in Ubuntu
<flacoste> a lot of PPA builds packages for software that isn't available yet in Ubuntu
<flacoste> it's often a way to package new applications
<flacoste> Gentoolx: let me know if i misunderstood the question
<ClassBot> jonobacon asked: Do you think there will be any work item tracking tools build into Launchpad? storing work items on whiteboards seems sub-optimal at the moment
<flacoste> this an often requested item!
<flacoste> and we do see it as part of the project scope
<flacoste> but it's not on the schedule yet
<flacoste> but again the schedule is pretty short
<flacoste> and it could get on it, if that's the highest priority for the Ubuntu community
<flacoste> just talk to bryceh who is the Ubuntu community Launchpad stakeholder representative
<flacoste> no more questions?
<ClassBot> mhall119 asked: How about an integrated wiki for launchpad?
<flacoste> that's among the 3 top-requested features for Launchpad!
<flacoste> i can't remember if it was #1 or #2
<flacoste> anyway, the two others are "better performance" and "git support"
<flacoste> we do want wiki in Launchpad
<flacoste> there is even a community -sponsored project to get it
<flacoste> that started recently
<flacoste> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/Wiki
<flacoste> if you want to help out!
<ClassBot> mhall119 asked: can you give a link to the community project? I'm interested
<flacoste> that would be the above LEP which lists the requirements around the project
<flacoste> if you are interested i suggest you subsribe to the development mailing list
<flacoste> and contact xaav
<flacoste> we have time for one more question!
<ClassBot> Gentoolx asked: According to my previous one: I meant depending on packages from Ubuntu archive (as build-deps) and asked if it is possible to depend on packages from other source (again, as build-deps).
<flacoste> ah, yes!
<flacoste> i think it's possible
<flacoste> visit your PPA details page
<flacoste> and you should be able to set the build-deps there
<flacoste> actually
<flacoste> the link is called 'Edit PPA dependencies'
<flacoste> and you can access it from the PPA page
<flacoste> ok, i thought this session was 30 minutes and I have another appointement
<flacoste> so I'll end this here, sorry, if I didn't get to answer your question
<flacoste> but you are always welcome to ask me directly on IRC (flacoste)
<flacoste> or email the launchpad-users mailing list
<flacoste> we are a friendly bunch
<flacoste> thanks!
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/08/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<qwebirc91694> hi
<qwebirc80181> +i
<jsjgruber> Anyone here yet to help test lernid?
<jsjgruber> please respond in the chatroom, if so
<jsjgruber> Is my text bold, or regular weight
<jsjgruber> Trying a web address http://launchpad.net/lernid
<jsjgruber> Nothing should happen!
<jsjgruber> Has anyone joined us yet to help test lernid? If so you can send a message to the chatroom using the box on the bottom right of the Lernid window.
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-07-09
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Lernid Testing Session - Instructors: jsjgruber - Slides: http://is.gd/K3FTRx
<ClassBot> Slides for Lernid Testing Session: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/slides/openweeklucid/UbuntuTranslations.pdf
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/09/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jsjgruber> Thanks for being here to help test the new version of Lernid (0.8.1.4).
<jsjgruber> Just a reminder, the next three weeks have three intriguing week-long events, starting next Monday with Ubuntu Developer Week. I'll be back for that one myself.
<jsjgruber> To start with, you can see which version of Lernid you are running by looking in Help->About window.
<jsjgruber> Anyone else with us to test lernid?
<jsjgruber> let's work on getting it.
<jsjgruber> If you don't have the lernid-releases repository in your list, you will have to add it to get the new version. Here's how:
<jsjgruber> Open a terminal (CTRL-ALT-T will do that, or, if you are using an older Lernid version, you can use the Terminal tab.)
<jsjgruber> Enter the following command:
<jsjgruber> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lernid-devs/lernid-releases
<jsjgruber> Once you have the repository (or if you have had it all along) you can install the new Lernid:
<jsjgruber> Just enter:
<jsjgruber> sudo apt-get update
<jsjgruber> and then:
<jsjgruber> sudo apt-get install lernid
<jsjgruber> (you can use the Ubuntu Sofware Center or synaptics to do these things, too)
<lyz> this text shouldn't be bold
<jsjgruber> Excellent
<jsjgruber> As I mentioned before there are just a couple of us here, so please take your time, and please let me know in the chatroom if you have any questions.
<jsjgruber> this should change the web page http://yahoo.com
<jsjgruber> By the way, one of the first diffences you might have noticed was a line in the connection dialog telling you that it can take a minutes to connect to the classroom. It takes awhile and some people were disconcerted. Most of that time is waiting for the irc servers we use to do their best to identify each of us. Other IRC clients experience a delay starting up, too. A little bit more time may be spent negotiating for an unused nickn
<jsjgruber> ame.
<jsjgruber> On the main screen you should be able to see two new items. The Question
<jsjgruber> control on the bottom right is now a checkbox, and the name of the classroom and chatroom to which you have attached will be displayed with the titles of those two "widgets". There are at least two sets of rooms in wide use -- #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat & #ubuntu-classroom-es and #ubuntu-classroom-chat-es
<jsjgruber> .
<jsjgruber> Did anyone have to drag anything around to see the two IRC "panes" on the bottom. I saw that problem before this release but I hope it's fixed with this release
<jsjgruber> You should also have seen an notification come up saying that you were joining the classroom, and if the class was underway you would have seen (first) the introduction to the session underway (this testing session). Finally when you actually connected to the classroom and chatroom you should see a change in the color of the IRC windows at the same time you have seen the number of users pop up over the chatroom. This point in time s
<jsjgruber> hould be more obvious than with previous versions.
<jsjgruber> Please check the checkbox and send a comment.
<jsjgruber> QUESTION: So... cats or dogs?
<jsjgruber> cats, but they make me sneeze.
<ClassBot> pleia3 asked: So... cats or dogs?
<jsjgruber> Neither, my doctor says they aren't on my diet
<ClassBot> pleia2lernid asked: Cake or pie?
<ClassBot> toddc asked: I am so confused
<jsjgruber> Are you really confused, or was that just an example?
<jsjgruber> Let's switch to the schedule page, there's something to try.
<jsjgruber> I'll wait a couple of seconds
<jsjgruber> http://gmail.com
<jsjgruber> If you had already switched to the schedule, you should have gotten a reminder on the bottom to switch back to the session tab, and the session tab should have highlighted. Do you guys see that?
<jsjgruber> http://youtube.com
<jsjgruber> http://launchpad.net
<jsjgruber> now to try something that might not be good. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<jsjgruber> please try to scross that page once it comes up. It may work ok for todd, me and for one of leia's computers but not for a lucid computer
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<jsjgruber> [slide 2]
<jsjgruber> http://launchpad.net/lernid
<jsjgruber> Is this in bold, SergioMeneses? It should be in bold for toddc, too if he reconnected after the top of the hour to "All Ubuntu Classroom Sessions" I think I have the name right.
<jsjgruber> [slide 2]
<jsjgruber> [slide 2]
<jsjgruber> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses belongs to SergioMeneses
<jsjgruber> http://google.com
<jsjgruber> [slide 3]
<jsjgruber> [slide 4
<jsjgruber> [slide 4]
<jsjgruber> [slide 2]
<jsjgruber> you should see a slide that says welcome
<jsjgruber> http://launchpad.net/lernid
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<jsjgruber> I'd like to thank you guys for helping me test lernid. I really appreciate it.
<pleia2> [slide 4]
<pleia2> http://launchpad.net/lernid
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/06/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<captaingordos> hello all
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-07-10
<Pooya> hi all
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-07-03
<nigelb> Just a quick note, the first session about Translation support is canceled.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Ubuntu Integration Support - Instructors: mhall119
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/03/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Packaging Support - Instructors: mhall119, highvoltage
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/03/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer  Showdown - Current Session: Promoting your app - Instructors: jono
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/03/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Event: Ubuntu App Developer Showdown - Current Session: Developer Q+A - Instructors: mhall119
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/03/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-07-05
<mat_benjut> oit
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-07-01
<philip_linux> Though I'm late for the class, thanks Noskcaj, very good lessons for me :)
<philip_linux> I read the class in my history~~
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Using your preferred testing system with Test Cases - Instructors: smartboyhw - Slides: http://is.gd/TlzUq5
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 1] Oh hello, good morning (if you are in the USA0, good afternoon (in UK) and good evening (in Asia)!
<ClassBot> Slides for Using your preferred testing system with Test Cases: http://people.ubuntu.com/~smartboyhw/Ubuntu_ISO_Testing_CLASSROOM.pdf
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<smartboyhw> I'm Howard Chan (smartboyhw).
<smartboyhw> To ask questions, please use the prefix "QUESTION:" to ask your question in #ubuntu-classroom-chat.
<smartboyhw> We have slides this time, so do read along with me:)
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 2] So, who am I?
<smartboyhw> I'm a Ubuntu QA tester, and I like ISO Testing very much
<smartboyhw> I'm also Ubuntu Studio's Release Manager, responsible for things like making release notes, etc.
<smartboyhw> At the same time, I'm a packager at Kubuntu.
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 3] OK, so here's a critical question: Why do we DO ISO testing?
<smartboyhw> Well, what is the first thing you need to do when you want to use or try Ubuntu?
<smartboyhw> Download one of our images from the servers, burn it to a DVD or USB, and boot it up!
<smartboyhw> However, what if the images just aren't working? The users will get angry and won't use Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> This is what we NOT want.
<smartboyhw> As ISO testers, we always want to make sure we do make the images usable and installable.
<smartboyhw> We try to make it bug-free as most as possible. Of course, there might be some bugs that users find when we didn't find it.
<smartboyhw> However, we seriously want most users to be able to try out and install Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 4] Now, you need some utilities before doing ISO testing.
<smartboyhw> First of all, it is a Launchpad account.
<smartboyhw> If you attended balloons' session, you would have learnt the importance of a Launchpad account. It is used to login across our QA Trackers, in this case, the ISO QA Tracker, in iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Then, you need a SPARE machine (DON'T USE YOUR DAILY MACHINE) or a Virtual Machine.
<smartboyhw> These are needed to boot and test the images. I will talk about what kinds of Virtual Machines you can install later.
<smartboyhw> Preferably, you should also have a Ubuntu system.
<smartboyhw> You don't have to necessary install our development release (Saucy Salamander), however it is good to do so.
<smartboyhw> It's also OK to use Windows or Mac OS X machines (better still for Macs as you can try out the amd64+mac) images
<smartboyhw> And you must have an image:)
<smartboyhw> For example, if you want to test the Ubuntu Desktop amd64 image, you have to download it.
<smartboyhw> I will teach you what is the best way to download an image later.
<smartboyhw> So, virtual machines.
<smartboyhw> There are multiple kinds of Virtual Machines' software in Ubuntu's archive.
<smartboyhw> I like to use VirtualBox, as it is fully open-source and can test images easily
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 5] it's available by launching a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<smartboyhw> A software I would recommend for beginning testers though is Testdrive
<smartboyhw> Testdrive is a utility developed originally by Canonical, then Ubuntu QA Team got more involved in the development process this cycle.
<smartboyhw> It helps you to zsync (download and check) the image and launches the image using KVM or Virtualbox, all at one place
<smartboyhw> "sudo apt-get install testdrive" and it's there for you!
<smartboyhw> Also available is Virt-manager (KVM)
<smartboyhw> A kernel-based virtualization software, it's great also.
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 6] there are also some things I would recommend you to do.
<smartboyhw> One is to install zsync.
<smartboyhw> zsync is a tool to download and check the md5sum of the image you downloaded.
<smartboyhw> Very useful, if you don't want to re-download the image again.
<smartboyhw> All the above utilities have specific classroom sessions done by our QA Team members.
<smartboyhw> Find the one you want in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<smartboyhw> Also, I recommend you to make a hardware profile
<smartboyhw> So when a bug appears and is specific to your hardware, bug triagers and developers can fix it accordingly to your hardware.
<smartboyhw> Read the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware to make your own hardware profile. Shouldn't take more than a minute:)
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 7] What sorts of images should I test?
<smartboyhw> Basically, EVERYTHING.
<smartboyhw> In some cases though, some images are more equal than others. :P
<smartboyhw> Last week, we did some Alpha 1 testing on Kubuntu Desktop amd64&i386 images, Lubuntu Desktop & alternate ppc, mac, amd64 and i386 images
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu GNOME and UbuntuKylin images
<smartboyhw> These are to be released to the general public
<smartboyhw> *were
<smartboyhw> So, these images would get tested before the others.
<smartboyhw> It doesn't really matter what image you test though.
<smartboyhw> For example, you don't like Ubuntu with Unity, you like it with KDE.
<smartboyhw> So you test Kubuntu images!
<smartboyhw> If you have a Mac machine, test the amd64+mac images!
<smartboyhw> After testing one image, test another!
<smartboyhw> Make sure you don't test images not fitting your computer's architecture.
<smartboyhw> For example, don't test an amd64 image in an i386 computer.
<smartboyhw> It will fail, and it is an invalid bug:)
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 8] So, here's my computer spec
<smartboyhw> Compaq Presario CQ41-203TX Notebook
<smartboyhw> 4GB RAM, 1st-gen i5
<smartboyhw> Running Ubuntu Saucy
<smartboyhw> Using Virtualbox 4.2.10 to test image 20130625 (shouldn't exist now, please zsync to the latest one)
<smartboyhw> So first of all, zsync to the the image you want to test.
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 8] for example, if you want to test the amd64 desktop Ubuntu image, run “zsync
<smartboyhw> http://cdimage.
<smartboyhw> ubuntu.com/dai
<smartboyhw> ly-live/current/s
<smartboyhw> aucy-desktop-a
<smartboyhw> md64.iso.zsync
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> "zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync"
<smartboyhw> Should take about 20 minutes if your connection is adequate:)
<smartboyhw> Seriously, no questions? Don't be afraid to ask!
<smartboyhw> Will stop for 5 minutes here, so you can zsync the image.
<smartboyhw> Go to the ISO QA Tracker at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Click the login button and login using your Launchpad credentials (don't be scared by the Ubuntu One brand name:P)
<smartboyhw> Go to "Saucy Daily"
<smartboyhw> and click on the image you are testing
<smartboyhw> For example, "Ubuntu Desktop amd64" for me.
<smartboyhw> So, on that page there are many testcases
<smartboyhw> But for me, I want to run a testcase that will install Ubuntu within a single disk
<smartboyhw> So "Install (entire disk)" then
<smartboyhw> Click at it, and you will enter a testcase page.
<smartboyhw> Click at the "testcase" tab
<smartboyhw> Look through the testcase.
<smartboyhw> Do ask in #ubuntu-classroom-chat using QUESTION: if you don't understand the testcase.
<smartboyhw> So, let's begin.
<smartboyhw> Boot up the image.
<smartboyhw> For me, it's Virtualbox.
<smartboyhw> My VM has 1GB RAM only:)
<smartboyhw> If you aren't following me with the same image no worries:)
<smartboyhw> Just follow through the testcase.
<smartboyhw> After all, our session is about "Using your preferred testing system with Test Cases"
<smartboyhw> Now, I booted up the image, and it shows the nice screen, telling me to choose "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu"
<smartboyhw> The testcase tells me to click "Install Ubuntu", so I shall follow it.
<smartboyhw> Next!
<smartboyhw> Step 3.
<smartboyhw> Fortunately, all the boxes are in green ticks
<smartboyhw> \o.
<smartboyhw> \o/ actually:P
<smartboyhw> For the plugins and install updates ticks, it doesn't really matter. I do tick those when I test the image.
<smartboyhw> So "Contineu" to step 5.
<smartboyhw> s/Contineu/Continue/
<smartboyhw> There goes the "Installation type" screen.
<smartboyhw> The "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" radio button should be default.
<smartboyhw> In this case, we want it;)
<smartboyhw> So click "Install now"
<smartboyhw> We only have 1 drive, so onto step 10.
<smartboyhw> The timezone (if you have a valid internet connection) should be set to your city
<smartboyhw> (Or at least, your country/region's main city"
<smartboyhw> Click "Continue"
<smartboyhw> Step 12: I have to check if the keyboard is correct.
<smartboyhw> It is! English (United States)
<smartboyhw> So "continue"
<smartboyhw> Step 14, the details screen.
<smartboyhw> I entered the details
<smartboyhw> And clicked "continue"
<smartboyhw> Now, wait for the installation to continue. The slideshow should appear.
<smartboyhw> I mean, the installation slideshow featuring new features of 13.04 (not 13.10, the responsible guys hasn't made it yet)
<smartboyhw> Now, if you have any bugs, do report it.
<smartboyhw> launch a terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+T
<smartboyhw> For the installer, type "ubuntu-bug ubiquity"
<smartboyhw> If you can't boot the image itself, type "ubuntu-bug syslinux"
<smartboyhw> (Of course, in this case, type it in your host computer)
<smartboyhw> If there are graphics problems, type "ubuntu-bug xorg"
<smartboyhw> Make sure you login using your Launchpad account, and provide enough details.
<smartboyhw> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/Install_Bugs
<smartboyhw> It's for reporting bugs in a VM.
<smartboyhw> Don't worry if you're unsure, just report it. Bug triagers will help determine if the bug is valid:)
<smartboyhw> Guys, don't be afraid to ask questions, raise it up in #ubuntu-classroom-chat with prefix "QUESTION: "
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 21] Now the installation finished for me
<smartboyhw> I clicked "Reboot now"
<smartboyhw> It asks you to remove the installation media
<smartboyhw> Press "enter"
<smartboyhw> it should reboot.
<smartboyhw> And when it reboots, it will show a beautiful Ubuntu login scren!
<smartboyhw> *screen!
<smartboyhw> Login and the Unity should appear:)
<smartboyhw> OK, now, back into the ISO QA Tracker.
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 24] It's time to report our result
<smartboyhw> Sorry guys,
<smartboyhw> got someproblems with my computer
<smartboyhw> Back to the results
<smartboyhw> If it is a pass, click Passed
<smartboyhw> Fail = "Failed"
<smartboyhw> For failed results, input the bug number of the bug you reported into the "Critical bugs" section
<smartboyhw> If it passed but still has bugs, input in the "Bugs" section
<smartboyhw> Leave a comment on how it works
<smartboyhw> And also, input the hardware profile link you pastebined earlier using the wiki page's instructions.
<smartboyhw> Click "Submit result"
<smartboyhw> That's it!
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 26] There are some special images you can pay attention to.
<smartboyhw> PowerPC images
<smartboyhw> These images are normally under-tested.
<smartboyhw> However they exist for Ubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu.
<smartboyhw> If you have a PowerPC computer (like the Apple G3 or G5), do help!
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Touch Images.
<smartboyhw> balloons, I think you should weigh in on this one...
<ClassBot> Skini151 asked: If my VM results is different from real machine results, what should i do in this case?
<smartboyhw> Skini151, well, if it's unreasonable for the results of one machine to happen in the other, report a bug.
<smartboyhw> Even the same machine, Skini151
<smartboyhw> Treat a Virtual Machine a bit independent.
<smartboyhw> BTW, only use VMs in alpha testing.
<smartboyhw> For Betas and Release Candidates, we want REAL machines.
<smartboyhw> balloons, can you talk about the Touch images please?
<balloons> Ubuntu Touch Images are produced by the phablet team for a series of nexus devices
<balloons> originally based on quantal the images have been updated to raring and now saucy :-)
<balloons> You can find a series of testcases designed around the images that are specific to each piece of nexus hardware
<smartboyhw> The devices are Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4, Nexus 7 and Nexus 10.
<balloons> Downloading and installing a ubuntu touch image on one of the devices requires a few things
<balloons> you need to ensure the bootloader is unlocked first, which is a one time step
<smartboyhw> *THIS WILL END YOUR DEVICES' WARRANTY THOUGH"
<balloons> Once unlocked you can install anything you wish on the device, including restoring android if you wish :-)
<balloons> the phablet team maintains a ppa of tools for flashing here:
<balloons> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<balloons> you can then install sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot in order to get the adb bits you need along with the phablet-tools created by the team
<balloons> running phablet-flash will then enable you to flash the device, and keep it up to date with new images
<balloons> Full details on installing on a device can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<smartboyhw> Thanks balloons :)
<smartboyhw> Then, off to mininal installation images
<smartboyhw> These are called mini.iso images
<smartboyhw> They don't reside on our normal daily image repository in cdimage.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Instead, they reside on archive.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Since they are built off from one package: debian-installer
<smartboyhw> These images are the minimal environment you needed to install Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> You can use tasksel to install whatever you want. Ubuntu + Kubuntu + Lubuntu is possible
<smartboyhw> And finally, flavour images.
<smartboyhw> Official flavours are those distributions that are based off from packages within the Ubuntu archie
<smartboyhw> *archive
<smartboyhw> They are: Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Mythbuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME and UbuntuKylin
<smartboyhw> These flavours are always under-manpower
<smartboyhw> Especially when it's time to test images
<smartboyhw> A normal QA tester doesn't only test Ubuntu images, he/she also spends testing time on these flavours too.
<smartboyhw> so, help them! Go to their development IRC channel and subscribe to their development mailing list.
<smartboyhw> That's a kickstart point.
<smartboyhw> OK, so some hints
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 27] If you see testcases that are marked "Mandatory", run these first.
<smartboyhw> These are very important testcases.
<smartboyhw> Then run the "Run-once"
<smartboyhw> Finally the "optional"
<smartboyhw> Don't hesitate to report any bug you find, even if it doesn't make sense to others.
<smartboyhw> Try run some testcases at the same time.
<smartboyhw> For example, do the "Live session" with the "Install (entire disk)"
<smartboyhw> These testcases don't contradict:)
<smartboyhw> [SLIDE 28] We have some useful resources
<ClassBot> Skini151 asked: When will start beta testing?
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<smartboyhw> For Ubuntu, it will only participate in Beta 2 and RC, so that will start around 25th September.
<smartboyhw> However most (if not all) flavours will participate in Beta 1
<smartboyhw> Which is 3 weeks earlier
<smartboyhw> The resources:
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<smartboyhw> This is a guide to test ISO images. It also includes a link to balloons's video on testing.
<smartboyhw> Contact us through ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com (do subscribe to us) and also through IRC in #ubuntu-quality
<smartboyhw> That's it for today, we hope to see you guys next time!!! And PLEASE help us to test ISO images!!!
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || No Sessions Currently in Progress
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Installing and Introduction to bzr - Instructors: chilicuil
<chilicuil> Hello everyone, my name is Javier Lopez: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<chilicuil> I'm here today to talk a little bit about bzr and its correlation with the Ubuntu QA team
<chilicuil> bzr usage is not limited to the QA team, virtually every Ubuntu team depends on it
<chilicuil> so having a clue of how to use it proves helpful in the case you're interested in joining the Ubuntu family
<chilicuil> technically bzr (or bazaar) is a distributed revision control system
<chilicuil> DRCSs are systems which allow you to manage the storage and distribution of files (mostly code) to many people
<chilicuil> when using a DRCS you get automatic backups, ease to modify files of different persons, freedom to experiment, and more good things, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_revision_control
<chilicuil> bzr is only one alternative of the many DRCSs available today, other choices are: git, hg, darcs, etc
<chilicuil> in Ubuntu almost all source packages can be fetched from bzr
<chilicuil> and in the QA team, we maintain and develop the Ubuntu testcases with bzr
<chilicuil> I'll continue with a focus in the QA activities and some practical examples
<chilicuil> if you don't understand any step or technical word please let me know and I'll be happy to stop and try to explain
<chilicuil> so, let's take this case, you've had wonderful evenings using Ubuntu and now you're interested in giving something back to the community
<chilicuil> you've joined the QA team and decided you want to help with the Ubuntu manual testcases suite
<chilicuil> this example however will work if you're interested in helping in other areas, docs, code, or design -- as far as a project gets tracked by launchpad
<chilicuil> since you're starting you probably just wanna take a look and see if there's anything wrong such as a typo or a bad redaction
<chilicuil> on this scenario you will eventually reach https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests , and more specifically, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<chilicuil> there you'll see instructions to download full source code (hint: bzr branch...), and a list of branches
<chilicuil> those branches are differentials between the official source code (lp:ubuntu-manual-tests) and the branches themselves (e.g. lp:~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/parole)
<chilicuil> so, let's start by downloading the code:
<chilicuil>     $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<chilicuil> if you don't have bzr, you'll need to install it, or ssh ubuntu@vps.javier.io, pass=ubuntu
<chilicuil>     $ sudo apt-get install bzr
<chilicuil> while the above command finish, we'll inform bzr who we are
<chilicuil> we do this to allow bzr write complete reports about who changed what in our projects, we also do it because bzr will reject to work if we don't complete this information =P
<chilicuil>     $ bzr whoami "Your Name <your.mail@domain.com>"
<chilicuil> once the bzr branch command finish, you'll see a 'ubuntu-manual-tests' directory, there you'll have the whole project
<chilicuil> inside of it, if you execute 'ls -lah', you'll notice a .bzr directory
<chilicuil> the .bzr directory is the place where all the bzr information is saved, it's better not to play with it
<chilicuil> so, now that we have the code, we can start by taking a look at the files and history, we can see what changes had been done and by whom over the time
<chilicuil>     $ bzr log | less
<chilicuil> and you'll see a couple of interesting fields
<chilicuil> my output looks like this: http://sprunge.us/XjFK
<chilicuil>   * revno (aka revision): these numbers are spots where specific changes were done and saved, for example, we can go and see how this repository looked at revno #1 and go back to compare with the current status
<chilicuil> in other terminal, go to the 'ubuntu-manual-tests' directory and execute:
<chilicuil>     $ bzr revert -r1 #you'll see a list of files who were modified, added or removed, compared to the last version
<chilicuil>     $  ls testcases/packages/ | wc -l
<chilicuil>     24
<chilicuil> 24 is the number of tests and dirs the package section had when the project was exported for the first time to launchpad
<chilicuil> now, if we go back to the present
<chilicuil>     $ bzr revert
<chilicuil>     $ ls testcases/packages/ | wc -l
<chilicuil>     50
<chilicuil> you'll see there has been a progress =), so bzr and DRCS are like time machines for files, you can go to any of the revision number and see how it looked at that moment
<chilicuil> there are more interesting information in the 'bzr log | less' command
<chilicuil>  * committer: the person which introduced a revision (or whom to blame =P)
<chilicuil>  * branch nick: the name of the tree of changes, yep, you can have different trees with full revisions stacks @_@
<chilicuil>  * timestamp: change time
<chilicuil>  * message: a description of the change
<chilicuil> so, now that we've looked around, we could review the current files and see if we can find anything wrong
<chilicuil> let's open "testcases/packages/1424_Nautilus\ Tests"
<chilicuil> if we look at it you'll see that this file have an specific format (more of it in the next session)
<chilicuil> right now we're only change some references from Nautilus to Files, as you know Nautilus was renamed to Files and this testcase hasn't been updated
<chilicuil> let's do it, change every reference from Nautilus to Files, I'll wait a couple of minutes
<chilicuil> now we can see our changes by running:
<chilicuil>     $ bzr diff
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<chilicuil> mine looks like this: http://sprunge.us/SKAb
<chilicuil> The '-' list the old data while the '+' show the updated information, if everything looks ok, we can create one of those nice snapshots in time called revno or revisions
<chilicuil>     $ bzr commit -m "description here"
<chilicuil>     ...
<chilicuil>     Committed revision 143
<chilicuil> after doing it, if you run: bzr diff, this time bzr won't print anything, this happens because our changes have been saved and we're currently in the head of the tree
<chilicuil> this doesn't mean we won't be able to view again what our changes were, we can look at them (again) if we run:
<chilicuil>     $  bzr diff -r142..143 #143 was our revision
<chilicuil> the same command can be run to know the changes between two random revisions
<chilicuil> now, let's imagine that during our edit session we wrote Fils instead of Files in one of the many Nautilus changes
<chilicuil> in that case, we can uncommit our work, fix the botched job and commit it again:
<chilicuil>     $ bzr uncommit
<chilicuil>     # fix the typo
<chilicuil>     $ bzr commit -m "Description"
<chilicuil> Now we're in a stage where our work can be shared with others
<chilicuil> till now, we've only modified local files and the snapshots had been taken in our system
<chilicuil> so, the first step to do is to upload our branch to lp
<chilicuil> however in order to communicate with launchpad we need to setup our ssh public key(s): https://launchpad.net/~chilicuil/+editsshkeys
<chilicuil> if you don't have a ssh key, you can create one with the following command:
<chilicuil>     $ ssh-keygen #and pressing enter till you get back the terminal prompt
<chilicuil> after exporting your ssh key, you'll need to tell launchpad who you are:
<chilicuil>     $  bzr launchpad-login your_nickname
<chilicuil> if you completed these two steps, you'll be able to communicate safety with lp, let's upload our changes:
<chilicuil>     $ bzr push lp:~chilicuil/ubuntu-manual-tests/rename-nautilus-to-files
<chilicuil> as you can see, the path we're using to push the files is not random
<chilicuil> first, it has our username associated, ~chilicuil, after that, it's the name of the project we want to contribute, in this case it is 'ubuntu-manual-tests', and finally it has a name we selected for our branch
<chilicuil> take in consideration that if you look at http://help.launchpad.net, you could see references to 'junk' branches
<chilicuil> for example here: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/PersonalBranches
<chilicuil>     $ bzr push ~chilicuil/+junk/rename-nautilus-to-files
<chilicuil> the syntax is very similar, however when uploading to junk branches you won't be able to request merges (that is the possibility to copy your changes to another project)
<chilicuil> t's a common mistake to upload to a junk branch when what you really want is to upload and then request a merge
<chilicuil> so, finally, if your code has been imported, you can request a merge by using the command:
<chilicuil>     $ bzr lp-propose #or going directly to your branch in launchpad and select 'Propose for merging'
<chilicuil> other people working in the same project will get your changes by branching the original project (where your changes will land) or using 'bzr pull' to update their branches with the 'master' tree
<chilicuil> so basically that's how we work in the QA team
<chilicuil> there many other commands and ways to use bzr, and people in #ubuntu-quality is familizared with it, so feel free to join us and ask, there also good resources online:
<chilicuil>  * http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<chilicuil>  * http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.5/en/
<chilicuil> if you already know git, you can start here: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-git-users.html
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<chilicuil> I think that's all, any question?
<chilicuil> ok, if there is none, I'll end this session right now and will get back in 5 minutes to continue with the next one (ubuntu-manual-testcase collaboration) thanks a lot for following the session (or reading it later)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Creating and editing Manual Test Cases - Instructors: chilicuil
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<chilicuil> I'm back =P!, on this session I'll talk about the ubuntu-manual-testcase suit and how to contribute to it
<chilicuil> this will be a full interactive session, so feel free to launch your terminal and get your launchpad credentials
<chilicuil> I'll be doing live edition in ssh ubuntu@vps.javier.io pass=ubuntu, feel free to connect
<chilicuil> the ubuntu-manual-testcase: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<chilicuil> is where the packages.qa.ubuntu.com and iso.qa.ubuntu.com testcases live
<chilicuil> from lp they're exported to *.qa.ubuntu.com where are consumed by testers during the cadence weeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence/
<chilicuil> it's an extremely easy way to get started with the Ubuntu family and more specifically with the QA team
<chilicuil> if you followed the bzr session you'll already have an 'ubuntu-manual-tests' directory in you $HOME
<chilicuil> if you didn't follow it, you can fetch the complete project with this command:
<chilicuil>     $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<chilicuil> once you have the project, we can open any of the testcases
<chilicuil> but first let's go to: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/281/builds/47603/testcases/1422/results
<chilicuil> and then to 'Testcase' to see how testcases actually look when deployed
<chilicuil> in my computer it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/zo32w8l.png
<chilicuil> now, let's open the testcase file: testcases/packages/1424_Nautilus\ Tests
<chilicuil> now, you'll see that this file is mostly and html one
<chilicuil> all manual testcases get differente sections, each one defined by the 'Test-case name: app/TC-SHORTCODE-NUMBER'
<chilicuil> when creating a new testcase you don't need to worry by the testcase number, people will assign one to it once it gets merged
<chilicuil> so, after the first line, which is Test-case name: nautilus/TC-NFM-001 (to define that what follows is the first test of the Nautilus testcase suite)
<chilicuil> follows a short description of what the test will try to prove, on this case it will try to verify if Nautilus (now Files) is able to create new files, which is a very basic feature expected from a file manager
<chilicuil> tests can depends in others to test functionallities, for instance, if we're gonna write a test to check if Nautilus can change the name of a file, it can depend of the creation of that file, the sintax is: depends: app/TC-SHORTCODE-NUMBER
<chilicuil> once described the test, follows the actual steps to verify if the desired behavior works or not
<chilicuil> as you can see it has an specific format, which is basically, dl tags for the complete test, <dt> tags for steps, and <dd> for expected results
<chilicuil> when creating new manual testcases, it's recommended that you start by write down all the desired results and steps in plain text, and format it at the end
<chilicuil> required testcases are filled as bugs in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs, currently we're trying to test the functionallity of all default applications in Ubuntu and derived Ubuntu flavors
<chilicuil> that's why there are many new reports opened
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<chilicuil> feel free to grab anyone if you feel confortable with the usage of one default ubuntu application
<chilicuil> right now, I'll take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1183929
<chilicuil> which is a report who tracks the status of the konsole testcase, konsole is the default X terminal emulator for KDE
<chilicuil> when creating a testcase, you must do it in an ubuntu development version, right now in an ubuntu saucy env
<chilicuil> you can use virtualbox, an spare machine or a chroot to run safety the ubuntu dev version: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<chilicuil> what I'll do right now is to open a new instance of pbuilder, $ sudo DIST=saucy ARCH=i386 pbuilder login
<chilicuil> install konsole, and then run it
<chilicuil> I'll take as a reference testcases/packages/1422_Gnome\ Terminal\ Tests
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<chilicuil> so if we go back to our online environment, you can see how I do it, I'll open both files, testcases/packages/1422_Gnome\ Terminal\ Tests and a new testecase file for Konsole, testcases/packages/Konsole\ Terminal\ Tests
<chilicuil> so, I'll start by adding: Test-case name: konsoleterminal/kter-001 and then a description
<chilicuil> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5817319/
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || No Sessions Currently in Progress
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Creating and editing Manual Test Cases - Instructors: chilicuil
<chilicuil> for now, I'll only complete the first testcase so I can show you how to send those changes to the ubuntu-manual-tests project
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<chilicuil> however the more detailed one testcase can be done the better
<chilicuil> right now my testcase file looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5817338/
<chilicuil> when we start working on a testcase it's a good idea to assign the report which tracks the status to ourselves
<chilicuil> on this example, I'll assign the Konsole testcase to me, you can do it by going to the launchpad report and click the 'unassigned' button and then 'Assign me'
<chilicuil> now, going back to our tree if we run: $ bzr status
<chilicuil> we'll see that our file figures as: Unkown, that's because it has not been added to the tree, is a complete new testcase!
<chilicuil> we can add it by running: $ bzr add 'testcases/packages/Konsole Terminal Tests'
<chilicuil> and then: $ bzr commit -m "New Konsole testcase"
<chilicuil> and after adding to the local tree, we can share it to the world with: $ bzr push lp:~chilicuil/ubuntu-manual-tests/new-konsole-testcase
<chilicuil> now if you go to your launchpad profile, to the code section, https://code.launchpad.net/~ you'll see the branch you've just pushed
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<chilicuil> in my case it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~chilicuil/ubuntu-manual-tests/new-konsole-testcase
<chilicuil> so, I'm gonna propose the change and add a description, which may be as simple as: Adds Konsole Testcase
<chilicuil> now, it'll get review and probably approved by one of the testcase admins: https://code.launchpad.net/~chilicuil/ubuntu-manual-tests/new-konsole-testcase/+merge/172372
<chilicuil> as we know that handling html tags can be troublesome, we created a script which will let you know if your testcase is ready for review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide/test_case_format_script
<chilicuil> ensure you run it before actually pushing to the ubuntu-manual-tests project
<chilicuil> we're always open to new contributors so if by any change you feel like contributing to the ubuntu-testcase suite join us at #ubuntu-quality and let us know
<chilicuil> there is also a nice tutorial step by step here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual in case this session were horrible for you
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<chilicuil> QUESTION: how do I know what applications need tests?
<chilicuil> right now we're focusing in the default ubuntu applications, you can get a full list here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs, you can assign any of them
<chilicuil>  QUESTION: How do I know what to test in my testcase?
<chilicuil> at the beggining you can focus in the more obvious features, however the more detailed the better
<chilicuil> we intend to really improve the ubuntu quality
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || No Sessions Currently in Progress
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-07-05
<renzoisaac-15d> HOLA
<renzoisaac-15d> :-D
<renzoisaac-15d> HELLO
<renzoisaac-15d> TODOS SON UNOS(A) HP HP HP HP HP HP HP HP
<UbuPhillup> h
